# 

## slawekt

musze podjąć decyzję w sprawie kominów: jeden do kominka, drugi do pieca gazowego z zamkniętą komora spalania. Jakie kominy radzicie - ja mam zamiar zastosować schiedel ale może macie jakieś sugestie/doświadczenia?
czy do pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego wystarczy schiedel quadro czy trzeba avant.
inni fachowcy radzą żeby nie wydawać niepotrzebnie kasy na systemowe kominy i dać zwykłe.
Wszelkie opinie mile widziane

----------


## neuron

Jeśli kocioł będzie kondensacyjny to wystarczy dla niego szacht wentylacyjny w który wstawia się rurę spalinową ze stali nierdzewnej najczęściej 80 mm średnicy. W kotłowni jest specjalna przejściówka pozwalająca wykorzystać przestrzeń między ścianami szachtu i rurą spalinową do zasysania powietrza do spalania (powierzachnia przekroju dla kanałów wentylacyjnych Schiedla jest w zupełności wystarczająca ).

----------


## keny52

witam. do kominka ceramike  fi. 200 .pozd.   :Wink2:

----------


## Darek_P

Jestem właśnie po rozmowie z przedstawicielem Schiedla. Rozmawiałem też z moim wykonawcą i specem od kominków. Jeśli już (podobnie jak ja) decydujesz się na komin systemowy, to:

1.
Do kominka Rondo Plus średnica 20 cm - wełna wewnątrz podobno dobrze stabilizuje ceramikę i poprawia "cug". Trójnik 45 stopni do podłączenia kominka.

2.
Do pieca z zamkniętą komorą spalania Schiedel Quadro 14 cm. Avant jest droższy. Różni się rurą ceramiczną. Ma ona takie dodatkowe wzdłużne żeberka na zewnątrz, które poprawiają pracę z piecem kondensacyjnym. No i na Avanta trzeba obecnie około 1,5 miesiąca czekać.

Pozdrawiam

Darek

----------


## Sebastiano

do kominka mam komin Schiedla Rondo plus natomiast piec kondensacyjny (Vaillant) ma wlasny "komin" - nawet zgrabnie to wyglada, krotka pozioma rura na zewnatrz domu

----------


## slawekt

chyba się zdecyduję za rondo plus 20cm do kominka, i quadro 14cm do kotła

----------


## neuron

Najlepiej podjechać do instalatora/sprzedawcy kotła (w zakresie komina wszędzie jest podobnie) i zapytać o opinię, a m in o średnicę oraz o to czy warto inwestować w quadro Schiedla czy w szacht wentylacyjny z nierdzewką.

----------


## keny52

witam.
kup rondo plus fi 200 pod kominek i rondo pod piec gaz tez zceramiki, tak stawiam kominy. pozd. 

 :Wink2:

----------


## jacekp71

potwierdzam, do kominka Rondo Plus fi200,
jako spalinowy polecalbym jednak Avant (fi12 lub fi14) a nie Quadro - jest co prawda drozszy ale bardziej uniwersalny (zamknieta komora, otwarta, kondensat).
roznica w cenie pomiedzy Qaudro a Avant to okolo 800-1000 PLN (komin H=7mb).

J.

----------


## toomas

Ja kupuje Rondo Plus fi 20 oraz Quadro fi14. Kocioł z zamknietą komorą więc Avant mi nie potrzebny. kominy odbiwram w przyszłym tygodniu.

----------


## yama

> inni fachowcy radzą żeby nie wydawać niepotrzebnie kasy na systemowe kominy i dać zwykłe.


i ja takich miałem , czyli pełna cegła dodatkowo szamot do kominka i kwasówka do gazu

----------


## vanka99

Witam
Mam pytanie, czy piszesz o cegle szamotowej z ktorej masz zrobiony komin do kominka?

Pozdrawiam




> Napisał slawekt
> 
> inni fachowcy radzą żeby nie wydawać niepotrzebnie kasy na systemowe kominy i dać zwykłe.
> 
> 
> i ja takich miałem , czyli pełna cegła dodatkowo szamot do kominka i kwasówka do gazu

----------


## keny52

witam, policz sobie cegle plus zaprawy wiecej [duzo wiecej ] to na tesame pieniadze wyjdzie, a systemowe to jest dwa w jednym, czyli bespieczne. 
pozd.   :Wink2:

----------


## pablitoo

> Jeśli kocioł będzie kondensacyjny to wystarczy dla niego szacht wentylacyjny w który wstawia się rurę spalinową ze stali nierdzewnej najczęściej 80 mm średnicy. W kotłowni jest specjalna przejściówka pozwalająca wykorzystać przestrzeń między ścianami szachtu i rurą spalinową do zasysania powietrza do spalania (powierzachnia przekroju dla kanałów wentylacyjnych Schiedla jest w zupełności wystarczająca ).


Zgadzam się ze zdaniem powyższym  - ja u siebie zrobiłem podobnie - w kominie wymurowałem dodatkowy kanał wentylacyjny którym kocioł będzie zasysał powietrze do spalania - ten kanał podłączam do pieca do części rury ssącej ( zewnętrzna część rury spalinowo-powietrznej pieca ) .

Można również zastosować od razu system rur dwuściennych _jak tutaj_ i wykorzystać przewód spalinowy w gotowym już kominie wstawiając takie rury i łącząc z kotłem ...

*Pozdrawiam*

----------


## Kane66

Jak moge tanio ale solidnie zrealizowac komin u siebie ?
Bede mial gazowke (kondensat) w piwnicy - mam dwie dostepne lokalizacje.
Jedna jest przy scianie zewnetrznej budynku wiec mozna przez sciane wypuscic rure na zewnatrz ale co dalej ? Jak i czym wyprowadzic ją wyżej po scianie ? Czy wysokosc na jaka musze wyprowadzic tą rure jest okreslona ? Czy jej koniec moze znajdywac się pod okapem dachu ? (oczywiscie nie bezposrednio pod - tak z metr,poltora). Jaki jest koszt takiej rury ?

Ewentualnie moge przeniesc piec do drugiej lokalizacji i tam postawic normalny komin dla gazowki (wzdłuż kominu dla kominka) - i tu znow pytanie - co tansze ? Wymurowac z byle czego i wlozyc rure (jaką?) czy wziasc schiedla (np te ktore tu polecacie - rozumiem ze to sa kompleksowe rozwiazania, juz z rurą).

----------


## keny52

witam, ta druga wersja jest lepsz, bedziesz wszystko mial w jednym miejscu a
koszta niewiele wieksze, pozd.   :Wink2:

----------


## keny52

a co do wypustu rury to musisz wypuscic minimum 40cm. ponad dach,
pozd.   :Wink2:

----------


## jabko

> witam, policz sobie cegle plus zaprawy wiecej [duzo wiecej ] to na tesame pieniadze wyjdzie, a systemowe to jest dwa w jednym, czyli bespieczne. 
> pozd.


Na pewno.
Cegła pełna na komin 9m i to o przekroju 27x27 (czyli smok jakich mało) kosztuje 518zł.
Piachu na budowie i tak idzie tonami i resztki trzeba rozsypać po działce.
Cemenu za 100zł.
Robota w cenie stanu surowego.

Koszt całkowity 618zł

Ile kosztuje Shiedel fi 200 ?? (że porównawczo o fi 300 nie wspomnę)

Ale co tam ceny
Przecie jak komin to tylko Shiedel. Reszta to szajs

----------


## Kane66

jabko: jakbym postawil murowany zarowno dla kominka jak i dla kondensacyjnego kotła to co musze wlozyc w srodek ? jakis wklad ? do kominka rozumiem ze nie musze nic dokladac tak ?

----------


## jabko

Do gazówki muszi mieć rure kwasoodporną (tą "lustrzaną" cieńką, nieżaroodporną = tanią)
Do kominka nic ...lub wkład ale żaroodporny (czarne grube rury ok 100zł/mb)

----------


## Kane66

No to wybor chyba prosty - cale lata ludzie robili kominy tradycyjne a nie Schiedle i zyli. Schiedel wychodzi mnie 2200zł dla kominka i 2500 dla gazu. 
Musze pogadac z wykonawca za ile postawi mi to samo ale z cegiel  :wink:  plus wklad do gazowki tak jak pisales.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> ... piec kondensacyjny (Vaillant) ma wlasny "komin" - nawet zgrabnie to wyglada, krotka pozioma rura na zewnatrz domu


To nie jest najlepsze, chociaż najtańsze rozwiązanie.
Zawilgaca się ściana. W zimie powstają sople i góra lodowa na ziemi.

----------


## EZS

> Napisał Sebastiano
> 
> ... piec kondensacyjny (Vaillant) ma wlasny "komin" - nawet zgrabnie to wyglada, krotka pozioma rura na zewnatrz domu
> 
> 
> To nie jest najlepsze, chociaż najtańsze rozwiązanie.
> Zawilgaca się ściana. W zimie powstają sople i góra lodowa na ziemi.


No właśnie i co z prepisem o 21KW? O ile wiem, Vaillant nie ma o takiej mocy?
Ale też bym tak chciała podłączyć. Od ściany może odstawać znacznie, więc się nie zamoczy... Czy ma ktoś tak i jek mu się użytkuje?

----------


## keny52

jesli chodzi okominy to w tradycyjnych za pare lat bedzie sie sypala zaprawa,
o tym pisalem rok temu z gosciem, mowil ze w nocy slyszy jak sie sypie .
tansz jest ibf z ceramika, mozna powiedziec wieczny i nie gorszy od schiedla
bo ceramika od tejsamej firmy. stawiam to wiem, czapke mozna samemu zrobic, bedzie taniej pozd.   :Wink2:

----------


## Anisia3

Podpinam sie pod temat. Poradźcie mi. Nasz kiero namaiwia mnie na komin Presto. Mówi, że klasa dokładnie ta sama co Schidel. Czy ktos jest w stanie powiedzieć jaki jest koszt komina do kominka z otwartym paleniskiem, czyli z jakimiś wentylacyjnymi kanałami. Komin o wysokości ok. 8 metrów. [/url]

----------


## ekowod

witam

nie wydawajcie kasy na schiedla do pieca gazowego z zamknięta komora spalania bo instalator i tak włoży w niego rurę stalowa, którą się i zasysa powietrze do spalania i odprowadz spaliny.
natomiast do kominka nadaje sie zarówno rondo (pod warunkiem że nie bedziemy palić mokrym dzrewem gdzyz jest to komin w którym dolna temperatura spalin musi mieć 200 stopni celcjusza) jak i rondo plus który nie ma takich wymagań co do temer. spalin

----------


## keny52

witam. jesli chodzi o komin do kominka to tylko fi. 200, to jest najlepsz ciag,
bo zawsze mozesz go przydlawic. robilem kominy schiedla, ibf, i szczecinskim 
sa zblewa najtansze, ale nienajlepsze, bo bloczki betonowe.
schiedla tez wiecej betonu niz kramzytu, no i drozsz.
 ibf 4 m. kosztuje 1280 zl, 8 m.2000 zl.
do gazowki tez stosowalem to samo, tylko fi 120, tak jak jest wyjscie z pieca.
pozd.   :Wink2:

----------


## AndrzejHH

..jesli chidzi o kominy to tylko z pelnej dobrej czerwonej cegly....pozdrawiam

----------


## keny52

tylko zapewni mi zaprawe na kwasy drzewne zeb sie po czasie nie sypala zaprawa pozd.   :Wink2:

----------


## sebo8877

> tylko zapewni mi zaprawe na kwasy drzewne zeb sie po czasie nie sypala zaprawa pozd.


Wydaje mi sie ze bierzesz pod uwagę kocioł na paliwo stałe opalany drewnem.
W takim razie czekam na wyjaśnienie co to jest *kwas drzewny*????

Sebo8877

----------


## jabko

> jesli chodzi okominy to w tradycyjnych za pare lat bedzie sie sypala zaprawa,
> o tym pisalem rok temu z gosciem, mowil ze w nocy slyszy jak sie sypie .
> ...


To ja przyłączając się do seba zapytam:

W domu ojca z 1914 roku (poważnie) pali się drzewem liściastym, iglastym, węglem i wszystkimi innymi śmieciami. Bedzie jużtego prawie 100lat.
A franca zaprawa się nie sypie.

Mozesz wyjaśnić dlaczego ??


Z shiedlowskim pozdrowieniem
Tylko shiedel, tylko shiedel, tylko shiedel !!!

----------


## keny52

witam, ja tez mam stary dom przebudany przezemie i kominy od dachu wymurowan  z cegly nowej, pomimo ze dalem mocniejsza zaprawe i tak sie sypie po 13 latach. podejzewam ze moglo shiedla na swiecie nie byc.
kiedys cegla byla lepiej wypalana, byla jak ceramika. pol roku wstecz rozbieralem stary komin, to mlotkiem cezko bylo ja rozbic.
do zaprawy nasi dziadowie tez cos dodawali, prawdopodobnie (wode szklana, bardz tlusta gline, itp.) jezeli chodzi o shiedla, to bylem 5 lat wstecz przeszkolony w montazu. ceramike sprowadzaja shiedel, ibf z jednej firmy, niewiem jak to sie odbywa dzis. pozd.  :Wink2:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Dom drewniany budowany przez dziadka w 1917 rozebrałem w 97. 80 lat palenia wszelakim drewnem i węglem. Stawiany bez cementu, na zaprawie wapiennej! Nic się nie sypało, a ile się nakułem, to moje.

----------


## Anisia3

Nikt nie słyszał o kominach Presto? Szukam informacji na ten temat.

----------


## keny52

zgadzam sie co stare to wytrzymale, ale nie nowe pozd.  :Wink2:

----------


## e.kala

> Nikt nie słyszał o kominach Presto? Szukam informacji na ten temat.


Przejrzyj zdjęcia z mojej budowy, zobaczysz kominy i tam tez wpisałam ich cenę

----------


## anetta_p

My jestesmy na etapie wyboru komina.
Nasz wykonawca proponuje tradycyjny, murowany komin, ale zastanawiamy sie tez nad systemowym Schiedel.
W czym jest lepszy komin systemowy od murowanego? (moze to niefortunnie postawione pytanie, ale moze ktos jest w stanie przedstawic cos o tym powiedziec  :wink: ).

----------


## keny52

witam zrob kominy systemowe miej Ci zajemie miejsca w pomieszczeniachi masz dlugotrwalepolecilbym Ci IBF bo jest tanszy
pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## luk__25

Ja miałem podobny problem rok temu. Zdecydowałem sie po namowach na Schiedla Quadro i Rondo Plus. Przy wyborze poinformowano mnie że Quadro nadaje sie do kotłów z zamknieta komorą i kondensacyjnych co okazało sie totalną nieprawdą! W tej chwili mam gigant problem z podłączem kondensacyjnego pieca. Trzeba będzie wkladac rure kajnerową w srodek rury ceramicznej itd. Poza tym zastanawiające mocno jest jak Schidel zbudował komin Avant w którym kondensat z przewodu spalinowego nie spływa do kotła tylko tak samo jak w Quadro spływa na sam dół komina. Zupełnie tego nie rozumiem. Następny problem z tymi kominami to brak daszka na wylocie spalin - każdy wykonawca z którym sie spotkałem twierdzi że do kondensatu musi byc zasłonięty wylot spalin aby nie padał deszcz...  :ohmy:  Proponuje przede wszystkim znależć mądrego wykonawce.
pozdrawiam

----------


## keny52

ibf jest taki sam jak schiedel i tanszy   :Wink2:

----------


## keny52

daszek zawsz dokupowalo osobno, mozna kupic mechaniczny ( tak zwanego strazaka ).

----------


## lucpo

Jaką średnicę powinien mieć komin schiedla avant do kotłów kondensacyjnych? Vaillant ma system 80/125 da się go łatwo podłączyć do tego komina?

----------


## krabek

Co sądzicie aby do komina murowanego z cegły czerwonej  27 x 27 cm dać rurę ceramiczną schiedel rondo plus i sznur do stabilizacji

----------


## krabek

Co sądzicie aby do komina murowanego z cegły czerwonej  27 x 27 cm dać rurę ceramiczną schiedel rondo plus i sznur do stabilizacji

----------


## keny52

> Co sądzicie aby do komina murowanego z cegły czerwonej  27 x 27 cm dać rurę ceramiczną schiedel rondo plus i sznur do stabilizacji


 witam, bardzo dobry pomysl pozd.

----------


## keny52

> Jaką średnicę powinien mieć komin schiedla avant do kotłów kondensacyjnych? Vaillant ma system 80/125 da się go łatwo podłączyć do tego komina?


 wystarczy 125, potem mozesz zredukowac.
klijeci robia kominy standardowe bo zanim pomysla o piecu to kominy zrobione
pozd.   :Wink2:

----------


## cbartek

Witam,
Tak sobie czytam i sie zastanwaim bo też jestem na etapie wybeirania rodzaju komina. Piszecie o shiedel-u i cos tam o ibf a inni producenci? np: http://www.kominy.cjblok.com.pl/pl/8/2/oferta.html co o tym myślicie?

----------


## lucpo

Czy jest odpowiednik komina schiedla avant do kotłów kondensacyjnych u innych producentów?

----------


## pawelb6

Ja zamówiłem zapel 4 kominy ocieplone pełną wełną fi 20cm 7m i 8 szt wentylacji i 7m zwykłego pustaka keramzytowego fi 20cm żeby później się przydało do jakiegoś pieca+=10000brutto,schiedel wychodził 14000-15000brutto

----------


## profus

Do kominka i może (w bliżej nieokreślonej przyszłości jak gaz będzie wychodził za drogo)  pieca na wszystko w piwnicy zrobiłem dwa kominy murowane z cegły 27x14 a do gazówki w innym miejscu, zastanawiam się nad zwykłym z pustaka wentylacyjnego Leiera i w środek rura kwasówka. Może być?

----------


## lucpo

> Napisał neuron
> 
> Jeśli kocioł będzie kondensacyjny to wystarczy dla niego szacht wentylacyjny w który wstawia się rurę spalinową ze stali nierdzewnej najczęściej 80 mm średnicy. W kotłowni jest specjalna przejściówka pozwalająca wykorzystać przestrzeń między ścianami szachtu i rurą spalinową do zasysania powietrza do spalania (powierzachnia przekroju dla kanałów wentylacyjnych Schiedla jest w zupełności wystarczająca ).
> 
> 
> Zgadzam się ze zdaniem powyższym  - ja u siebie zrobiłem podobnie - w kominie wymurowałem dodatkowy kanał wentylacyjny którym kocioł będzie zasysał powietrze do spalania - ten kanał podłączam do pieca do części rury ssącej ( zewnętrzna część rury spalinowo-powietrznej pieca ) .
> 
> Można również zastosować od razu system rur dwuściennych _jak tutaj_ i wykorzystać przewód spalinowy w gotowym już kominie wstawiając takie rury i łącząc z kotłem ...
> 
> *Pozdrawiam*


Rozumiem, że do kanału wentylacyjnego np. schiedla o wymiarach 12x17 wkładacie pojedynczą rurę ocynkowaną która służy do odprowadzenia spalin z kondensata. A powietrze jest zasysane przestrzenią pomiędzy rurą a ściankami kanału. 
Ile kosztuje metr rury do kondenstata?

----------


## DorisN

Odświeżam wątek bo jestem na etapie wyboru komina.
Mam kupioną cegłę pełną na kominy ale zastanawiam się nad systemowymi (cegłę najwyżej sprzedam).
Mam mieć dwa kominy spalinowe 1 do kominka bez żadnych rozprowadzeń, ale z drugim mam problem bo chcę żeby był do pieca kondensacyjnego gazowego w połączeniu z wentylacją oraz jeszcze jeden pion do pieca na paliwo stałe np. ekogroszek (czarna godzina   :cool:   ) i głównie z tego tytułu przekrój komina musi być 20x20 a więc do gazu też musi być 20x20   :Roll:   bo inaczej dziwnie ten komin będzie wyglądał.
Fachowcy wypowiedzcie się jak to pogodzić, a może ktoś też tak ma i jakie ma rozwiązanie ? Zastanawiam się nad kominem firmy Zapel   :Roll:

----------


## keny52

witam.
naj bardziej estetycznie, wyszedlby ibf. 
mozna dobrac pustaki wedlug szerokosci
pozd.     :Wink2:

----------


## dakota

No właśnie, ja też mam zgryz. W projekcie mam murowane kominy, murarz mi je wybuduje w cenie stanu surowego, a w każdym razie taniej nie zejdzie, jak mu systemowe kupię. Kwestia wielkości nieistotna, kominy lecą w kotłowni i pralni, miejsca jest dosyć. Trafiłam przedstawiciela firmy Zapel - policzył mi systemowe. Mniej więcej wyszło to tak - 2 kominy, jeden do kominka, drugi do pieca na ekogroszek. Przy kominkowym  dodatkowo 2 kanały wentylacyjne i/z rozprowadzeniem na dwa górne pokoje. Przy kominie od pieca wentylacja na kuchnię x2, na kotłownię, spiżarnię, a u góry na łazienkę i pralnię. Ten drugi komin wyszedł chyba z 1,30 metra szeroki. Długość obu po około 8 metrów. Cena - około 7800 zł brutto. Czy ktoś potrafi powiedzieć czy to trzyma się kupy pod względem skomponowania i ceny? Czy lepiej całość lub część murować ze względów ekonomicznych bądź użytkowych? Pomożecie? 
 :cool:

----------


## DorisN

> witam.
> naj bardziej estetycznie, wyszedlby ibf. 
> mozna dobrac pustaki wedlug szerokosci
> pozd.


Dzięki... ale ogólnie jest zagwozdka z tymi kominami   :Roll:

----------


## keny52

> No właśnie, ja też mam zgryz. W projekcie mam murowane kominy, murarz mi je wybuduje w cenie stanu surowego, a w każdym razie taniej nie zejdzie, jak mu systemowe kupię. Kwestia wielkości nieistotna, kominy lecą w kotłowni i pralni, miejsca jest dosyć. Trafiłam przedstawiciela firmy Zapel - policzył mi systemowe. Mniej więcej wyszło to tak - 2 kominy, jeden do kominka, drugi do pieca na ekogroszek. Przy kominkowym  dodatkowo 2 kanały wentylacyjne i/z rozprowadzeniem na dwa górne pokoje. Przy kominie od pieca wentylacja na kuchnię x2, na kotłownię, spiżarnię, a u góry na łazienkę i pralnię. Ten drugi komin wyszedł chyba z 1,30 metra szeroki. Długość obu po około 8 metrów. Cena - około 7800 zł brutto. Czy ktoś potrafi powiedzieć czy to trzyma się kupy pod względem skomponowania i ceny? Czy lepiej całość lub część murować ze względów ekonomicznych bądź użytkowych? Pomożecie?

----------


## keny52

witam.
przy kominku jest zabudowa, nie mozna rpbic wetylacji
tak niekktorzy maja w projektach (blad).
pozd.    :Wink2:

----------


## czandra

> czy do pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego wystarczy schiedel quadro czy trzeba avant.


Do kotła kondensacyjnego nie potrzeba budowac komina. Może rozważ taki wariant, zanim wydasz kilka tysięcy.

----------


## dakota

> witam.
> przy kominku jest zabudowa, nie mozna rpbic wetylacji
> tak niekktorzy maja w projektach (blad).
> pozd.


może źle się wyraziłam, albo źle co zrozumiałam
przy temacie kominów wymiękam technicznie  :oops:  
spróbuje prościej - ma być kominek na dole, a u góry do dwóch sąsiadujących pokoi ma być doprowadzane ciepłe powietrze

----------


## dakota

> No właśnie, ja też mam zgryz. W projekcie mam murowane kominy, murarz mi je wybuduje w cenie stanu surowego, a w każdym razie taniej nie zejdzie, jak mu systemowe kupię. Kwestia wielkości nieistotna, kominy lecą w kotłowni i pralni, miejsca jest dosyć. Trafiłam przedstawiciela firmy Zapel - policzył mi systemowe. Mniej więcej wyszło to tak - 2 kominy, jeden do kominka, drugi do pieca na ekogroszek. Przy kominkowym  dodatkowo 2 kanały wentylacyjne i/z rozprowadzeniem na dwa górne pokoje. Przy kominie od pieca wentylacja na kuchnię x2, na kotłownię, spiżarnię, a u góry na łazienkę i pralnię. Ten drugi komin wyszedł chyba z 1,30 metra szeroki. Długość obu po około 8 metrów. Cena - około 7800 zł brutto. Czy ktoś potrafi powiedzieć czy to trzyma się kupy pod względem skomponowania i ceny? Czy lepiej całość lub część murować ze względów ekonomicznych bądź użytkowych? Pomożecie?


o może jeszcze ktoś pomoże?   :cool:  z okazji Dnia Kobiet może?   :Wink2:

----------


## ANNNJA

My już zakupiliśmy ZAPEL,
FI- 20cm, do kominka ocieplany 
i 4kanały wentylacyjne, dobra cena, ponad  1tys niżej niż Schiedla i nawet Presto zostało w tyle,
takie kominy to może po instrukatażu i mąż sam postawi, .
2- zajmują mniej miesca
3- muraz za murowanie ceglane powiedział nam 1tys. a cegły, cement, piach, czas, prund  :wink:  i pewnie jakieś rury do kominka też kosztuja....

jak będzie? mam nadzieje OK, wkońcu dają też 30lat gwarancji...!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angelb

Proszę nie smiejcie się jezeli moje pytanie wyda wam się głupie,ale przyglądam się kominom w moim projekcie i nie wiem jakie mam.W rzucie parteru widzę 2 kominy 4-kanałowe.
rzut parteru
http://www.dobredomy.pl/rzut.php?id=88&poziom=1
natomiast na poddaszu widzę 1 komin 4-kanałowy i 1 komin 6-kanałowy  :Roll:  
rzut poddasza
http://www.dobredomy.pl/rzut.php?id=88&poziom=3

Czy te kominy muszą mieć az tyle kanałów?

----------


## czandra

Niestety muszą, jeżlei będziesz mieć kominek i piec na gaz, lub palwo stałe do ogrzewania.

Komin w salonie:

1 kanał - kominek
2 kanał - wentylacja salonu z kominkiem
3 kanał - wentylacja kuchni
4 kanał - można wykorzystać do wyciągu nad kuchenką do okapu, np. połączenie kanałem pod sufitem. 

Komin przy garażu:

1 kanał - wentylacja garażu
2 kanał - wentylacja wc
3 kanał - wentylacja kotłowni
4 kanał - komin do pieca

Góra:

1 dodatkowy kanał - wentylacja pralni
2 dodatkowy kanał - wentylacja łazienki

----------


## fotograf

komin systemowy jest fajny.... ale tylko do pierwszego pożaru sadzy - potem trzeba wstawiać coś do środka
murowany musi być porządnie zrobiony !!! ale jest na wieki

----------


## 12marek

> komin systemowy jest fajny.... ale tylko do pierwszego pożaru sadzy - potem trzeba wstawiać coś do środka
> murowany musi być porządnie zrobiony !!! ale jest na wieki


Możesz rozwinąć tę kwestię pożaru sadzy? To teoria czy autopsja? 
Mam systemowy więc jestem żywo zainteresowany   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## angelb

*czandra*

dziękuje bardzo za szczegółowe opisanie moich kominów,wygląda na to ,że jednak muszą być takie duże  :sad:

----------


## jprzedworski

> Rozumiem, że do kanału wentylacyjnego np. schiedla o wymiarach 12x17 wkładacie pojedynczą rurę ocynkowaną która służy do odprowadzenia spalin z kondensata. A powietrze jest zasysane przestrzenią pomiędzy rurą a ściankami kanału. 
> Ile kosztuje metr rury do kondenstata?


 Nie ocynkowaną tylko ze stali kwasoodpornej.

----------


## keny52

[quote="12marek"]


> komin systemowy jest fajny.... ale tylko do pierwszego pożaru sadzy - potem trzeba wstawiać coś do środka
> murowany musi być porządnie zrobiony !!! ale jest na wieki


 witam. skoro masz w kominie systemowym ceramike, to czemu po pozarze
trzeba wkladac nowy wklad.
zrobilem kilkadziesiad metrow i pierwsze slysze
a dowod tez go mam
pozd.

----------


## 12marek

Przepraszam *keny52* ale Twoja wypowiedź jest jakaś niezrozumiała dla mnie:
Ja nie wiem czy po pożarze sadzy w kominie systemowym trzeba wkładać nowy wkład ceramiczny - jeżeli tak to dlaczego? Jak wiesz to napisz.
Czego kilkadziesiąt metrów zrobiłeś i o czym pierwsze słyszysz?
Dowód - na co i czego?

Możesz trochę jaśniej?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## majkoski

Witam! Mam w projekcie komin systemowy schiedla. U nas proponują mi system kominowy z Bolesławca. Czy ktos moze sie wypowiedziec na temat jakości tych kominów z Bolesławca?

----------


## keny52

[quote="12marek"]Przepraszam *keny52* ale Twoja wypowiedź jest jakaś niezrozumiała dla mnie:
Ja nie wiem czy po pożarze sadzy w kominie systemowym trzeba wkładać nowy wkład ceramiczny - jeżeli tak to dlaczego? Jak wiesz to napisz.
Czego kilkadziesiąt metrów zrobiłeś i o czym pierwsze słyszysz?
Dowód - na co i czego?

witam.
w systemowym kominie po jakims pozarze nic nie trzeba wymieniac, ani wsadzac jak niektorzy pisza.
stawiam kominy systemowe.
0mam komin systemowy, pale w piecu na wszystko, i to ostro, nic sie nie dzieje 
pozd.   i

----------


## keny52

[quote="majkoski"]Witam! Mam w projekcie komin systemowy schiedla. U nas proponują mi system kominowy z Bolesławca. Czy ktos moze sie wypowiedziec na temat jakości tych kominów z Bolesławca?[

witam.
kominy z boleslawca  to ibf. sa tansze od schiedla , jakosc tasama

pozd.

----------


## majkoski

keny52, wielkie dzięki za odpowiedź. Myślę, że ten gotowy Bolesławiec będzie lepszy niż budowany z cegły. Dobrze myślę?

----------


## jacekp71

> Proszę nie smiejcie się jezeli moje pytanie wyda wam się głupie,ale przyglądam się kominom w moim projekcie i nie wiem jakie mam.W rzucie parteru widzę 2 kominy 4-kanałowe.
> Czy te kominy muszą mieć az tyle kanałów?


wg mnie nie muszą,
niektore mozesz zastapic przewodami wentylacyjnymi + dachówkami kominkowymi,

----------


## angelb

> Napisał angelb
> 
> Proszę nie smiejcie się jezeli moje pytanie wyda wam się głupie,ale przyglądam się kominom w moim projekcie i nie wiem jakie mam.W rzucie parteru widzę 2 kominy 4-kanałowe.
> Czy te kominy muszą mieć az tyle kanałów?
> 
> 
> wg mnie nie muszą,
> niektore mozesz zastapic przewodami wentylacyjnymi + dachówkami kominkowymi,


co to takiego dachowki kominkowe?

----------


## jacekp71

http://www.monier.pl/katalog-produkt...owadzenia.html

----------


## pierwek

> wg mnie nie muszą,
> niektore mozesz zastapic przewodami wentylacyjnymi + dachówkami kominkowymi,


czy ja wiem ? ... przy 2 przewodach przyznałbym Ci rację ale przy 4? jak to będzie wyglądać na dachu?
poza tym z tego co pamiętam jeden taki kominek kosztował mnie około 200zł to 4 dają już 800zł   :Confused:  

a kominki wentylacyjne wyglądają tak:

 kominki

----------


## gabba

Czy ktoś może porównywał jakość ( i cenę   :smile:   ) różnych kominków?
Min:

----------


## Tom.Pakość

Mam dwa pytania.
Odnośnie posadowienia kominów systemowych - Schiedel czy IBF. Czy musi on być zawsze posadowiony na fundamencie? W związku z tym, że jest zdecydowanie lżejszy od murowanego z cegły, to słyszałem o tym, że śmiało można go stawiać na chudziaku. Chodzi mi o komin wysokość max. 6m do pieca na paliwo stałe.

I pytanko drugie, może banalne, odnośnie przewodów wentylacyjnych. Zamierzam dać jako element ścianki działowej, pustaki wentylacyjne np. Schiedel.  Czy w takim przypadku pustaki te powinny być dwuprzewodowe, bo powietrze wentylowane z dwóch pomieszczeń? Czyli w myśl zasady: 1 przewód wentylacyjny = 1 pomieszczenie.

----------


## alpejczyk

Systemowe to wyciganie kasy z kieszeni!!A nie lepiej nabyć wkład kamionkowy z bolesławca??Do kominka fi 20 do pieca 18.Koszt kamionki to około 600 pln z zaprawa dla wysokości 5.5m ,plus wełna do komina 126pln, a na zewntrz właściwie co dusza zapragnie.

----------


## martinez44

Entuzjastom kominów IBF chciałbym zwrócić uwagę na jeden szczegół. Otóż te komiiny przy samym szczycie mają metalowy łącznik tzw. mankiet. Mankiet ten w odróżnieniu od ceramiki będzie korodował - w przypadku opalania węglem to cudeńko już po 2 latach może być dziurawe jak ser szwajcarski. 
Związki siarki zawarte w węglu załatwią każdą stal kwasoodporną która jest odporna conajwyżje na kwas azotowy.
Stąd  już tylko moment do zawilgocenia izolacji i malowniczych wykwitów na ścianie (nie wponinając że wilgotna izolacja nie działa i mogą byc kłopoty z ciągiem). Nie jestem pewien, ale wydaje się że moży być z tym niezły zgryz. Ogólnie system jest tak trawały jak jego najsłabsza część - a tutaj w strrefie najwiekszego skraplania tj. u ujścia komina metal ???  :Roll:

----------


## darekw127

> witam.
> przy kominku jest zabudowa, nie mozna rpbic wetylacji
> tak niekktorzy maja w projektach (blad).
> pozd.


Witaj.

W projekcie w pokoju dziennym mam kominek i komin systemowy fi 20. Wykonawca proponuje zastosować komin systemowy fi16 z dodatkowym ciągiem wentylacyjnym. Dodatkowy ciąg motywuje chęcią zabezpieczenia wentylacji pomieszczenia, gdyby z kominkiem działo się coś nie tak. Niestety dodatkowy kanał wymusza zmniejszenie średnicy kanału dymowego, gdyż w przeciwnym razie nie zmieści się między belkami stropowymi.

No ale z tego, co tu piszesz, to jednak błąd. Czy mógłbyś się ustosunkować do mojej konkretnej sytuacji?

Acha, dodam, że planuję kominek z płaszczem wodnym.

----------


## keny52

witam.
 jezeli planujesz kominek z plaszczem to dobry pomysl.
najlepiej fi 200, awetylacja 120, tylko nie przy zabudowie kominka.
sa takie male pustaki wetlacyjne, mozna w scianie gdzie indziej postawic przeciez dopiero budujesz trzeba kombinowac
ja stosuje podwojne zabezpieczenie ped przegrzaniem kominka nawet jak nie ma pradu.

 na koncu komina montujesz czpke strazaka i masz piekny ciag.

 pozd,

----------


## darekw127

> witam.
> najlepiej fi 200, a wentylacja 120, tylko nie przy zabudowie kominka.


Dzięki za info  :Smile:  Dlaczego nie przy zabudowie? Myślałem, że wykorzystam sobie pustaki systemowe typu kanał dymowy z wentylacją. Tyle, że w takiej kombinacji kanał dymowy mogę mieć najwyżej fi 160, inaczej pustak się nie zmieści. Fi160 do kominka będzie za mało?

----------


## keny52

witam.
wetylacja przy dymowym sie nie sprawdza, bo zabudowa kominka sie pokrywa i wtedy wetylacja wchodzi ci  w czopuchu, jki to ses.
rure kominka montuje 15 cm. od sufitu bo daje dodatkowe ciplo na salon a bedzie uciekalo przez wetylacje.
jezeli masz mozliwosc z drugiej strony komina zrobic wetylacie a otwarta przestrzen do salonu to tez tak moze byc
fi 200 to najlepsz otwor.
prubj jakos ominac belke stropowa a wyzej sie zlaczyc z kominem , przeciez sa pustaki pojedyncze do wetylacji.
za stropem mozesz zjechac w jeden, dymowy z wetylacyjnym.
na mojej stronie jest tel. ( dzwon ).
  pozd.

----------


## anna.w77

Proszę o potwierdzenie prawidłowości doboru systemów kominowych (schiedel):
1. główne źródło, ekogroszek: Rondo fi180, podwójny kanał wentylacyjny
2. kuchnia węglowa w kuchni: Rondo fi 150, podwójny kanał wentylacyjny
3. kominek: Rondo fi200, podwójny kanał wentylacyjny.
Zauważyłem, że forumowicze częściej stosują Rondo plus, ale wg schiedel'a do paliw stałych wystarczy rondo.

----------


## martek1981

Jakiego Schiedla wybrać do kotła na pelety i do kominka?

----------


## RadekO

> Jakiego Schiedla wybrać do kotła na pelety i do kominka?


Do kominka wszyscy polecają Rondo Plus  fi 200

----------


## chriswolowice

Witam,pierwszy wpis zatem z taką jakby nieśmiałością...
Od dłuższego czasu zaczytuję sie w forum i jeśli chodzi o kominy to mam kilka pytań. Jestem zdecydowany na systemowe,2 zestawy - jeden do kominka fi 20 z wentylacją a drugi to 4-ka do wentylacji. Myślę o schiedlu, ibf ale równieżo icopal- i o tych ostatnich na tym forum wieści bardzo mało. Czy ktoś ma doświadczenie?Opinie? W icopal kuszą kształtki imitujące cegłę więc problem obmurować i popęka albo klinkier tylko wzmocnić strop tudzież płytki tylko odpadną odpada. Doradźcie...

----------


## KaMaL

Zmianiamy kominy na systemowe, ale jest problem jakiej firmy .... czas forum przeglądnąć  :Wink2:

----------


## martek1981

Też przez to ostatnio przechodziłem  :Wink2:   Dużo tego na forum. Ja byłem praktycznie już zdecydowany na IBF ale ostatecznie zdecydowałem sie na dwa kominy LZMO Duo i Universal. Cenowo bardzo dobrze, wizualnie również (jeden już stoi), a jak bedzie w praktyce czas pokaże  :Wink2:

----------


## mjakob

> Też przez to ostatnio przechodziłem   Dużo tego na forum. Ja byłem praktycznie już zdecydowany na IBF ale ostatecznie zdecydowałem sie na dwa kominy LZMO Duo i Universal. Cenowo bardzo dobrze, wizualnie również (jeden już stoi), a jak bedzie w praktyce czas pokaże


Ja po długich lekturach:
komin dla pieca gazowego z zamkn. komorą z cegły 20x20 w srodek wkład z blachy kwasoodp. "rura w rurze" + wentylacje też murowane

komin do kominka - tu postawiłem na systemowy firmy kom-went fi 200, ocieplony + went. też z element. gotowych. ponad tysiak taniej od rondo +.
zrobiłem tak "dla świętego spokoju" bo jak później przyjdzie wkładać rure, to praktycznie na to samo wyjdzie, a druga sprawa to oszczednosc miejsca. nieznaczna ale zawsze.

----------


## kulca

podłącze się pod temat z moim zapytaniem:
1. czy do kominka z płaszczem wodnym możne być komin Scheidla Rondo (bez plus)

2. czy do pieca z zamknięta komora spalania mogę zrobić komin wentylacyjny z czerwonej ceramiki o średnicy wewn. okrągłej 150mm, a później w to wsadzić jakiś system powietrzno-spalinowy, jeśli tak to ile ponad dachówki musi wystawać taka konstrukcja?

----------


## dasiu

jeżeli kominy są grogie i chcecie mieć dobry komin to na rynku są Systemy Kominowe BRATA. polecam ja mam ich kominy i są naprawde świetne

----------


## arturromarr

Ja mam zwykłe kominy z cegły z wkładami żaroodpornymi.
Z moich pierwszych tegorocznych doświadczeń (kominek) stwierdzam, że wkład błyskawicznie się rozgrzewa i momentalnie pojawia się duży ciąg i łatwo rozpalić.
W moim przypadku nie było dylematów bo komin jest jednocześnie elementem konstrukcyjnym (opierająca się belka) i musiał być taki. Myślę, że dzisiaj wszystkie kominy porządnie wykonane (systemowy czy nie) są dobre i to raczej kwestia kosztów. Dawniej cegła była lepsza i techniki robienia zaprawy kominowej też były inne, dlatego nie odważyłbym się stawiać komin z samej cegły bez wkładu.
Myślę jednak, że jeśli ktoś wymurowanie będzie miał w cenie stanu surowego to opłaca się wstawić zwyczajną rurę żaro, lub kwaso (gaz) odporną.

----------


## adaci

czytając powyższe wieści rozumiem, że do kominka mogę zastosować komin systemowy fi 200. Do kotła z zamknietą komorą spalania chcę też komin systemowy - ale jakie fi ? Czy do "kwasówki fi 80 wystarczy średnica komina 140 czy lepiej też 200? ( gdyby Putin zakręcił kurek z gazem)?
 Pozdrawiam,

----------


## jacekp71

a po co ci kwasówka do systemowego ??

----------


## jacekp71

> podłącze się pod temat z moim zapytaniem:
> 1. czy do kominka z płaszczem wodnym możne być komin Scheidla Rondo (bez plus)
> 
> 2. czy do pieca z zamknięta komora spalania mogę zrobić komin wentylacyjny z czerwonej ceramiki o średnicy wewn. okrągłej 150mm, a później w to wsadzić jakiś system powietrzno-spalinowy, jeśli tak to ile ponad dachówki musi wystawać taka konstrukcja?

----------


## adaci

> a po co ci kwasówka do systemowego ??


 Mam na mysli systemowy komin jednociągowy bez wentylacji( np. IBF Classic) Chce tam włozyć kwasoodporny wkład spalinowy. Czyli szacht kominowy ze stalową rurą do kotła z zamknietą komorą. Gdyby z gazem coś nie tak, to wyjmuje ten wkład stalowy i palę, czym się da. Przewody powietrzno- spalinowe ( gołe na dachu) są dość brzydkie. A te wypuszczane bokiem, ze ściany, jeszcze gorsze... jakoś ten komin na dachu trzeba by zrobić...

----------


## jacekp71

pomysł może i na pierwszy rzut oka dobry, ale nie sądzę żeby zaszła konieczność jego zastosowania w życiu,
mam na myśli to, że z gazem jak to mówią "nic się nie stanie" - to zbyt strategiczny temat i dla odbiorcy i dla dostawcy, żeby nagle przestał płynąć,
poza tym nie zawsze da się kotłowię gazową zamienić na paliwo stałe - sam komin nie rozwiązuje sprawy, dochodzi kocioł, warunki, podejścia itp., sporo kasy innymi słowy ....

ad rem - w IBF jest ceramiczna rura kwasoodporna, więc nie ma potrzeby ładowania kwasówki, a fi możesz mieć i 14 lub 16cm,
chyba, że poważnie bierzesz pod uwagę taki rozwój sytuacji, który doprowadziłby do braku gazu, wtedy ładujesz fi 20 i rurę stalową w środek,

----------


## adaci

ad rem - w IBF jest ceramiczna rura kwasoodporna, więc nie ma potrzeby ładowania kwasówki, a fi możesz mieć i 14 lub 16cm,
chyba, że poważnie bierzesz pod uwagę taki rozwój sytuacji, który doprowadziłby do braku gazu, wtedy ładujesz fi 20 i rurę stalową w środek,[/quote]

Az tak tego Putina sie nie boję  :Wink2:  , ale nie chce mi sie murować tego komina, koszt systemowego to brutto 1800zł, ceglany pewnie sporo tańszy. Majstrowi wyraźnie nie chce się go stawiac i chyba pójdę mu na rekę z tym systemowym. Poradze się jeszcze instalatorów od kotłów.
tak, czy siak - dziekuję za poradę  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam,
Adam

----------


## lukiasz

Hej, zmieniło się coś od tamtego czasu? jak z jakością Leier i Leier turbo?

Do kominka to wiem że najlepszy fi200 a co z kondensacyjnym w projekcie mam też fi200 ale to podobno za dużo fi140 starczy, jakie są Wasze doświadczenia ?

----------


## yar

A ja z kolei zdecydowałem się na kominy Plewa (do kondensacyjnego i do kominka). Cenowo korzystnie,  a jak bedzie w praktyce czas pokaże.

----------


## Carpenter78

Ja zdecydowalem sie na komin tradycyjny z cegly bo taki byl w projekcie i daje wieksze mozliwosci ewentualnych zmian.

Mam 6 kanalow wentylacyjnych 140x300 i  4 kanaly dymne 300x300  w tym jeden z wkladem ceramicznym 200x200 do pieca co.

Nie planuje zadnego wkladu do kominka i narazie nie wkladam rury kwasoodpornej do pieca gazowego co zrobie pozniej jak zdecyduje jaki piec i gdzie.

Koszty to cegla, zaprawa i wklad ceramiczny Marwil   plus wlasna robocizna

----------


## petervdo

podepnę się troszkę pod temat  :smile: 
jak wyczytałem to do kominka fi 200
do pieca na groszek/miał fi 180 wg producenta pieca .. czy zalożenie fi 200 nie wpłynie negatywnie ? są przejściówki ? 180 na 200 ?
komin będzie miał ok. 10,3 m

----------


## jan_z_wolna

A nie szkoda Ci kasy na te 20 cm? Cug przy 10 metrach będzie super na 18cm.

----------


## petervdo

> A nie szkoda Ci kasy na te 20 cm? Cug przy 10 metrach będzie super na 18cm.


tak chciałbym się upewnić .. 
co do cugu to może byc za dobry  :wink:

----------


## eniu

> podepnę się troszkę pod temat 
> jak wyczytałem to do kominka fi 200
> do pieca na groszek/miał fi 180 wg producenta pieca .. czy zalożenie fi 200 nie wpłynie negatywnie ? są przejściówki ? 180 na 200 ?
> komin będzie miał ok. 10,3 m


Ceramika do ekogroszku
Do kominka nie daj Boże

----------


## petervdo

> Ceramika do ekogroszku
> Do kominka nie daj Boże


to co do kominka ??
będzie jakaś systemówka bo dużo wentylacji potrzeba
wysokości też będą 10m i 8m

----------


## eniu

> to co do kominka ??
> będzie jakaś systemówka bo dużo wentylacji potrzeba
> wysokości też będą 10m i 8m


Weż system bo nie ma nic lepszego,natomiast  bez rur ceramicznych do kominka .W to miejsce wsuń do pustaka stal szlachetną( wyjątkiem są kominki posiadające dodatkowy odzysk ciepła ze spalin)

----------


## petervdo

> Weż system bo nie ma nic lepszego,natomiast bez rur ceramicznych do kominka .W to miejsce wsuń do pustaka stal szlachetną( wyjątkiem są kominki posiadające dodatkowy odzysk ciepła ze spalin)


jakiej średnicy stal ?
w wełnę owinięte czy jak ?
jakiś link .. na alle.. kwasówki piszą, że gazu

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Weż system bo nie ma nic lepszego,natomiast  bez rur ceramicznych do kominka .W to miejsce wsuń do pustaka *stal szlachetną*


A jeśli wolno wiedzieć, to jaką *szlachetną stal* masz na myśli? Może kwasoodporną??? Nie daj Boże, bo nie jest żaroodporna!!! Żaroodporną???  Też nie daj Boże, bo nie jest kwasoodporna. Jedynie ceramika ma obie właściwości, więc dlaczego nie radzisz ceramiki? Wkłady stalowe, to *zło konieczne* stosowane przede wszystkim w starych, nieszczelnych kominach (oprócz spalin z gazu i ropy, bo są to spaliny niskotemperaturowe i konieczny jest wkład ze stali kwasoodpornej). "System" bez ceramiki nie jest już żadnym "systemem"  :sad:

----------


## petervdo

> Weż system bo nie ma nic lepszego,natomiast bez rur ceramicznych do kominka .W to miejsce wsuń do pustaka stal szlachetną( wyjątkiem są kominki posiadające dodatkowy odzysk ciepła ze spalin)





> A jeśli wolno wiedzieć, to jaką *szlachetną stal* masz na myśli? Może kwasoodporną??? Nie daj Boże, bo nie jest żaroodporna!!! Żaroodporną??? Też nie daj Boże, bo nie jest kwasoodporna. Jedynie ceramika ma obie właściwości, więc dlaczego nie radzisz ceramiki? Wkłady stalowe, to *zło konieczne* stosowane przede wszystkim w starych, nieszczelnych kominach (oprócz spalin z gazu i ropy, bo są to spaliny niskotemperaturowe i konieczny jest wkład ze stali kwasoodpornej).


teraz już wszystko jasne  :bash:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> teraz już wszystko jasne


*Petervdo*, jeśli nie wierzysz, to najlepiej sam zapytaj jakiegoś PRODUCENTA kominów systemowych. Są i wkłady ceramiczne do kominów kominków, tylko trzeba to sprawdzać przy zakupie. Miałem możność rozmawiać z fachowcami, którzy widzieli wkłady stalowe żaroodporne w kominach kominków, gdzie palono niezbyt suchym drewnem (a takie zdarza się najczęściej). Po roku przypominały "durszlak" wskutek działania żrącego kondensatu. Za to wkłady stalowe kwasoodporne nie wytrzymują temperatury podczas spalania drewna (wysoka temperatura!) i będą się przepalać (najprędzej zaraz przy trójniku). 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

> teraz już wszystko jasne


petervdo,spokojnie

sprowokowałem  temat stali ,i mam nadzieję ,że się rozwinie .
Mam nadzieję że jutro nie zaczynasz montażu .

Jutro się odezwę - dziś baniak już mi wysiada...

pozdrawiam

----------


## Princesa

Doradźcie proszę.
Mam w projekcie komin do kominka - zostaje, jest też komin do kotła gazowego.
Gazu u nas ni widu ni słychu więc musi być coś innego - czyt. paliwo stałe.
Fajnie by było zrobić komin, który jeżeli kiedyś zmienimy system grzania będzie można łatwo przerobić.
Możecie coś polecić?

----------


## eniu

> petervdo,spokojnie
> 
> sprowokowałem  temat stali ,i mam nadzieję ,że się rozwinie .
> Mam nadzieję że jutro nie zaczynasz montażu .
> 
> Jutro się odezwę - dziś baniak już mi wysiada...
> 
> pozdrawiam


Petervdo,

wypowiedź Sobieradka brzmi jak głos rozsądku.Wyczuwa się w niej troskę o Twój komin.Jednak bawiąc się kominkami ,będącymi niekiedy przyczyną pożaru ,sama troska to za mało.Potrzebne są jeszcze wiedza i doświadczenie .A i pomyślunku zwykłego ,też by się trochę zdało. 
       Prośba Sobieradka ,byś spytał producenta jest naiwna (matka wchodząc do rzeźnika pytała sprzedawcy "a ta kiełbasa to dobra?", czym doprowadzała mnie do rozpaczy)


       Dom z bali to szczególne wyzwanie ,mam nadzieję ,że się dobrze przygotujesz do budowy kominka.


       Rury ceramiczne (szamotowe) służą do odprowadzania w sposób ciągły spalin i dymu o temperaturze nie przekraczającej  400 stopni Celsjusza. Mówiąc o pomyślunku miałem na myśli przyłącze między wkładem kominkowym a trójnikiem komina . Być może nie jestem na bieżąco - czy są jakieś przyłącza ceramiczne ? No raczej nie ma - więc stal . Czyli w miejscu największych obciążeń ,gdzie dopalają się gazy, gdzie rura potrafi sie zaczerwienić (700-900 stopni !) używamy stali a dalej gdzie procesy te słabną ,stal należy zastąpić rurką szamotową grubości 2 cm ? Petervdo ,jesteś mądry facet - wiesz ,że to pytanie retoryczne. Wiem już ,że drzewa na Twój dom jeszcze rosną,czyli "nie pali się" ( ha  :smile:  ). Jeśli sie mylę to daj znać .Zaznaczam ,że temat tylko  zasygnalizowałem.Wymaga on szczegółowego i długiego rozwinięcia, do którego jestem przygotowany . Korci mnie jednak ,by zrobić to w nowym wątku ....którego na razie nie umiem założyć .(Liwko pomocy !)

----------


## eniu

> Doradźcie proszę.
> Mam w projekcie komin do kominka - zostaje, jest też komin do kotła gazowego.
> Gazu u nas ni widu ni słychu więc musi być coś innego - czyt. paliwo stałe.
> Fajnie by było zrobić komin, który jeżeli kiedyś zmienimy system grzania będzie można łatwo przerobić.
> Możecie coś polecić?


jeśli to nie komin do kominka ,to rura szamotowa ,którą w poprzednim poscie wybrzydzałem będzie doskonała.Piece na paliwo stałe ,generalizując,to urządzenia produkujące spaliny nie przekraczające 300 st.C.Zasadniczo wymagają średnicy większej niż kotły gazowe ,więc nawet gdyby średnica była póżniej nieodpowiednia dla gazu ,łatwo wsuniesz weń rurkę fi 120 mmm .Zaznaczę jeszcze ,raz z przekąsem - wkład kominkowy to g....o ,którego świat nie widział - temperatura zniszczy każdą ceramikę
więc do kominka- stal szlachetna .Palić należy drewnem - wszelkie chemiczne dodatki ,szczególnie chlor "załatwią " ją w pół roku. Tak ,tak moi drodzy ,kominek to nie kici kici....

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Zaznaczę jeszcze ,raz z przekąsem - wkład kominkowy to g....o ,którego świat nie widział - temperatura zniszczy każdą ceramikę
> więc do kominka- stal szlachetna


Szanowny *eniu*! Jeśli nie masz "zielonego"   :sick:  pojęcia o stalach, to błagam - nie doradzaj! Znów piszesz o jakiejś stali "szlachetnej" i znowu nie precyzujesz, co masz na myśli. Ja z różnymi stalami miałem do czynienia przez 40 lat pracy (obecnie na emeryturze). Gdyby wkłady kominowe wykonywano z takich stali "szlachetnych" t.zn. i kwaso- i żaroodpornych (a są takie), to taki wkład kosztowałby majątek. Do wkładów stalowych producenci (aby "zejść" z ceną) używają gatunków nieco  :wink:  poślednich. Po to wymyślono wkłady ceramiczne, aby kominy wytrzymywały znacznie więcej. Znawcy tematu piszą (poczytaj trochę Fora budowlane), że najdroższe kominy Schiedel'a wytrzymują nawet pożar sadzy. Pokaż mi jakiś komin kwasoodporny, który taki pożar sadzy wytrzyma. Z tego wszystkiego widzę, że nie tylko czasami, ale nieustannie ...."baniak" ci wysiada  :roll eyes: .

----------


## eniu

> Szanowny *eniu*! Jeśli nie masz "zielonego"   pojęcia o stalach, to błagam - nie doradzaj! Znów piszesz o jakiejś stali "szlachetnej" i znowu nie precyzujesz, co masz na myśli. Ja z różnymi stalami miałem do czynienia przez 40 lat pracy (obecnie na emeryturze). Gdyby wkłady kominowe wykonywano z takich stali "szlachetnych" t.zn. i kwaso- i żaroodpornych (a są takie), to taki wkład kosztowałby majątek. Do wkładów stalowych producenci (aby "zejść" z ceną) używają gatunków nieco  poślednich. Po to wymyślono wkłady ceramiczne, aby kominy wytrzymywały znacznie więcej. Znawcy tematu piszą (poczytaj trochę Fora budowlane), że najdroższe kominy Schiedel'a wytrzymują nawet pożar sadzy. Pokaż mi jakiś komin kwasoodporny, który taki pożar sadzy wytrzyma. Z tego wszystkiego widzę, że nieustannie ...."baniak" ci wysiada .


Szanowny Sobieradku ,jeśli zaczynasz tak uprzejmie , to wytrwaj  w tej kulturze ( przynajmniej się postaraj !) do końca chyba ,że wolisz sobie  radzić .....

Natomiast wszystkich chętnych do wymiany informacji na temat eksploatacji kominów ,a nie produkcji stali ,zapraszam do nowo utworzonego wątku :"Kominek- jaki komin,czym podłączyć ,gdzie wyczystka."   Wcześniejszy wątek "Komin systemowy Schiedla czy stalowy - co lepsze? " zawiera tez sporo ciekawych wypowiedzi , które spróbujemy wspólnie zrecenzować


PS  Sobieradku kochany , nie emocjonuj się tak , wszyscy widzą że masz dobre intencje. Więcej osiągniesz spokojem niż niecierpliwymi wypowiedziami . Wątek jest też dla Ciebie, i jeśli przyznamy CI RACJĘ , TO SPRZEDAŻ KOMINÓW CERAMICZNYCH WZROŚNIE .

POZDRAWIAM   :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Szanowny Sobieradku ,jeśli zaczynasz tak uprzejmie , to wytrwaj  w tej kulturze ( przynajmniej się postaraj !)


Ależ przecież tylko ci się  troszeczkę zrewanżowałem na twoje bardzo kulturalne stwierdzenia (cytuję):
"Potrzebne są jeszcze wiedza i doświadczenie .A i pomyślunku zwykłego ,też by się trochę zdało".
oraz:
"chyba ,że wolisz sobie radzić ....."
Przy okazji: nie wprowadzaj innych w błąd - nie pracowałem przy produkcji stali, ale musiałem znać jej gatunki i właściwości z racji mojego zawodu.

Równie ciepło pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## eniu

> Ależ przecież tylko ci się  troszeczkę zrewanżowałem na twoje bardzo kulturalne stwierdzenia (cytuję):
> "Potrzebne są jeszcze wiedza i doświadczenie .A i pomyślunku zwykłego ,też by się trochę zdało".
> oraz:
> "chyba ,że wolisz sobie radzić ....."
> Przy okazji: nie wprowadzaj innych w błąd - nie pracowałem przy produkcji stali, ale musiałem znać jej gatunki i właściwości z racji mojego zawodu.
> 
> Równie ciepło pozdrawiam


No to pierwsze koty za płoty .... 
teraz możemy już bez uszczypliwości i niepotrzebnych "dygresyj".

Widzisz ja pracowałem prawie całe życie z kominami ,kominkami i piecami. To miałem na myśli mówiąc o wiedzy i doświadczeniu.

Pamiętam moją radość na widok pierwszego komina systemowego,i zdziwienie co z niego zostało po kilku latach "współpracy " z wkładem kominkowym .Takich przykładów nie zabraknie w tych wątkach,jak sie nauczę lepszego "klikania" - wkleję zdjęcia .Zapraszam jednak do wątku wspomnianego już wcześniej gdzie opowiem
 Ci jak nie doceniałeś produktu koło którego chodziłeś 40 lat.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Pamiętam moją radość na widok pierwszego komina systemowego,i zdziwienie co z niego zostało po kilku latach "współpracy " z wkładem kominkowym . 
> ...jak nie doceniałeś produktu koło którego chodziłeś 40 lat.


Jesteś jednak niepoprawny - a miało być bez uszczypliwości. Chyba to jednak ty jesteś nieco sfrustrowany, że ktoś ośmielił się zwątpić w *twoje* doświadczenie. A ile firm produkujących kominy systemowe, tyle różnic jakościowych. Po to jest i to Forum, abyśmy się o tym jak najwięcej dowiedzieli. Może więc się podziel z nami, jakiej to firmy komin się rozleciał? I czy tylko dlatego, że tam był kominek?

----------


## eniu

> Jesteś jednak niepoprawny - a miało być bez uszczypliwości. Chyba to jednak ty jesteś nieco sfrustrowany, że ktoś ośmielił się zwątpić w *twoje* doświadczenie. A ile firm produkujących kominy systemowe, tyle różnic jakościowych. Po to jest i to Forum, abyśmy się o tym jak najwięcej dowiedzieli. Może więc się podziel z nami, jakiej to firmy komin się rozleciał? I czy tylko dlatego, że tam był kominek?


Jak będziesz niecierpliwy ,nic nie wskórasz. Jestem  tylko człowiekiem mam inne zajęcia , piszę na temat, który mógłby być materiałem na obfitą książkę ,a nie kilka mniej lub bardziej trafionych ripost . Wszystkiego się dowiesz w swoim czasie ,ale to nie Ty będziesz decydował gdzie i kiedy  to napiszę. (rozleciał się nie jeden )

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Jak będziesz niecierpliwy ,nic nie wskórasz. Jestem  tylko człowiekiem mam inne zajęcia , piszę na temat, który mógłby być materiałem na obfitą książkę ,a nie kilka mniej lub bardziej trafionych ripost . Wszystkiego się dowiesz w swoim czasie ,ale to nie Ty będziesz decydował gdzie i kiedy  to napiszę. (rozleciał się nie jeden )


Oj, mamy tu belfra, który lubi pouczać  :wink:  Nie tylko zapracowany, ale i mocno znerwicowany  :mad:

----------


## okojan

Hm...
Czyli najlepsze wyjscie to:
- komin do  pieca kondensacyjnego z zamknieta komora spalania to komin systemowy (kompletny) ????
- komin do kominka to  pustaki od komina systemowego i do środka wkład ze stali kwasoodpornej lub pustaki kominów wentylacyjnych tazkze z wladem ze stali????

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Hm...
> Czyli najlepsze wyjscie to:
> - komin do  pieca kondensacyjnego z zamknieta komora spalania to komin systemowy (kompletny) ????
> - komin do kominka to  pustaki od komina systemowego i do środka wkład ze stali kwasoodpornej lub pustaki kominów wentylacyjnych tazkze z wladem ze stali????


Do kotłów gazowych kondensacyjnych przede wszystkim specjalny komin dwupłaszczowy ze stali kwasoodpornej (rura wewnętrzna - spaliny, rura zewnętrzna - pobór powietrza do spalania) z odskraplaczem odprowadzającym kondensat do kanalizy.
Do kominka - już nie chcę się wypowiadać, bo zaraz by się na mnie "rzucił" *eniu*  :mad: .

Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

"Do kominka - już nie chcę się wypowiadać, bo zaraz by się na mnie "rzucił" "

Eniu ma dzisiaj dobry humor i Cie nie pożre  :smile: 

Okojan - według mnie ,dobrze kombinujesz....

----------


## QBELEK

> Oj, mamy tu belfra, który lubi pouczać  Nie tylko zapracowany, ale i mocno znerwicowany


 Niedosypia biedak ot co, emerytura na FM

----------


## QBELEK

Ale ja paliłem to do mojego "guru". Masz jakieś kompleksy?

----------


## eniu

> Ale ja paliłem to do mojego "guru". Masz jakieś kompleksy?


No i widzisz "czopku" jeden, siedział byś na miejscu ,smród by nie wyszedł... :smile:

----------


## Lisek_77

Ja pierdzielę, czytam ten wątek i przez 7 stron napierdzielanka odnośnie dwóch prostych jak budowa cepa rzcezy:
długich pionowych rur zwanych kominami. 

Odnoszę ważenie, że jest to jakaś fizyka atomowa i chyba będą musieli wymyślić nowego nobla w tej dziedzinie. 
PANOWIE - PROSTO I NA TEMAT, BEZ TYPOWO POLSKIEJ NAPIEPRZANKI. 

Proponuję tak: kominek najlepiej tak i tak
gaz - tak i tak 
\paliwo stałe - tak i tak

i wszystko, krótka piłka, bez esejów na 1200 stron, bo ludzie wchodzą tu jak budują komin i chcą mieć prostą odpowiedź, bez fizyki molekularnej.

----------


## M K

Lisek jak czytałeś to już powinieneś wiedzieć co jest do czego. Nie jest to takie proste jak sugerujesz ale na nobla jak na razie też się nie załapuje.
Masz rację w jednym, to nie jest książka tylko forum i pojedynków słownych niestety nie brakuje.

Spróbujmy więc podać konkretne informacje, jakie wkłady do nowego komina: 

1. Do gazu, oleju napędowego - wkład dwuścienny (rura w rurze) lub rura pojedyncza do odprowadzenia spalin a pobieranie powietrza z wolnej przestrzeni w kominie lub 
                                                           z  za ściany zewnętrznej. Materiał na wkład: blacha nierdzewna-kwasoodporna gr 0,5 mm, ceramika  lub inne niepalne i odporne na kwasy 
                                                           materiały proponowane przez  producenta pieca.

2. Do pieca c.o. na węgiel i inne paliwa stałe - wkład ceramiczny np.: Schiedel, Plewa 

3. Do kominka na drewno: 
 a/  mogą być wkłady ceramiczne producentów wyżej wymienionych
 b/  mogą być wkłady z blachy nierdzewnej- kwasoodpornej gr ścianki od 0,6 mm do 0,8 mmm.

----------


## michal_mlody

Witam.
Mam mały problem i proszę o szybką odpowiedź.
Jaki komin Schiedela zastosować do pieca wszystko palnego górnego spalania max 19kW. W kotle będzie spalane głównie drewno różnej jakości (na pewno wysuszone). Wysokość komina 8m.

Dzwoniłem do przedstawiciela Schiedela i polecił Rondo PLUS 160mm. Mówił, że średnica odpowiednia.

Co o tym sądzicie???

----------


## eniu

> Witam.
> Mam mały problem i proszę o szybką odpowiedź.
> Jaki komin Schiedela zastosować do pieca wszystko palnego górnego spalania max 19kW. W kotle będzie spalane głównie drewno różnej jakości (na pewno wysuszone). Wysokość komina 8m.
> 
> Dzwoniłem do przedstawiciela Schiedela i polecił Rondo PLUS 160mm. Mówił, że średnica odpowiednia.
> 
> Co o tym sądzicie???


Jaką średnicę ma króciec wylotowy spalin z pieca ?
Wysokość komina od podłogi ,czy od przyłącza pieca?

----------


## michal_mlody

- te które oglądałem miały 160 lub 180
- wysokość od przyłącza 7m
Myślę że kocioł będzie 17kW

Posiłkowałem się też wzorem:

d=sqr [32.85 x Qn/sqr(H)]

gdzie
Qn - moc kotła kW
H - wysokość komina od przyłącza
d - średnica

Dla kotła 19kW i komina 7m od wlotu wychodzi 15cm średnicy

Dobrze liczę???

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Ale ja paliłem to do mojego "guru". Masz jakieś kompleksy?


Jeśli tak, to sorki  :wink: , bo zabrzmiało to dla mnie dwuznacznie. 
Ostatnio coś przeczulony się zrobiłem  :big grin:

----------


## eniu

> Ja pierdzielę, czytam ten wątek i przez 7 stron napierdzielanka odnośnie dwóch prostych jak budowa cepa rzcezy:
> długich pionowych rur zwanych kominami. 
> 
> Odnoszę ważenie, że jest to jakaś fizyka atomowa i chyba będą musieli wymyślić nowego nobla w tej dziedzinie. 
> PANOWIE - PROSTO I NA TEMAT, BEZ TYPOWO POLSKIEJ NAPIEPRZANKI. 
> 
> Proponuję tak: kominek najlepiej tak i tak
> gaz - tak i tak 
> \paliwo stałe - tak i tak
> ...


Lisek , ale przecież to nie jest poradnik tylko forum.
Co jak co ,ale dyskutować Polak potrafi , bo zna się 
na wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

jeszcze jedno pytanie:
czy do pieca wszystko-palnego nie wystarczy Rondo?
palone będzie wysoką temperaturą

----------


## eniu

> jeszcze jedno pytanie:
> czy do pieca wszystko-palnego nie wystarczy Rondo?
> palone będzie wysoką temperaturą


Wysoka temperatura to nie ceramika.

----------


## eniu

> - te które oglądałem miały 160 lub 180
> - wysokość od przyłącza 7m
> Myślę że kocioł będzie 17kW
> 
> Posiłkowałem się też wzorem:
> 
> d=sqr [32.85 x Qn/sqr(H)]
> 
> gdzie
> ...


Generalna zasada przy tej wysokości komina to Fi komina=Fi króćca.
Dałbym 180 u siebie.Zawsze może się nada później.

----------


## michal_mlody

Może coś jaśniej

----------


## Kominki.fm

Uważam, że zdecydowanie najlepsza będzie średnica 200mm, to typówka dla paliw stałych. Poza tym, jak kocioł ma wyjście dymowe 180mm, to idealnie będzie pasować. Zastosuje się elementy ze stali o grubości 2mm (malowane na czarno) na przyłacze dymowe. Pozostanie luz w trójniku po 1 cm (naokoło), który wypełni się sznurem. W konsekwencji, trójnik ceramiczny komina będzie bezpieczny. Jeżeli chodzi o izolację, to trzeba byłoby ja zastoswać w zimnych odcinkach komina, czyli ponad dachem i na wysokości strychu. Schiedel jest dość drogi, na rynku oferowane są podobne systemy, ale tańsze (z gwarancją 30 lat). Polecam!

----------


## eniu

> Może coś jaśniej


Producent określa średnicę wylotu spalin z pieca.Generalnie do niej
można dopasować średnicę (fi) komina o standardowej wysokości (6-7 m)
Jeśli fachowiec wyliczył fi 160 , dodając 2 cm (fi 180),zabezpieczysz się
przed ewentualnym błędem (za małe podciśnienie w kominie), Jednocześnie
go nie przewymiarujesz . Fi 200 byłoby już takim przewymiarowaniem
i musiałbyś zainstalować moderator ciągu (nie zawsze pomaga)

----------


## marcin.s44

Kilka osób pisało już na tym forum o wykonaniu komina w następujący sposób: komin murowany z cegły a do środka wkład ceramiczny. W jaki sposób to zrobiliście? 
Otwór komina 27x27 cm, do środka rura ceramiczna fi200 i ocieplenie 2x3cm. Z tego wynika, że pozostaje tylko 1cm który chyba nie jest problemem. Rura ceramiczna powinna być tez owijana sznurem dylatacyjnym ale jak go umieścić?
Może ktoś podzieli się swoimi spostrzeżeniami po wykonaniu takiego komina.

----------


## eniu

> Kilka osób pisało już na tym forum o wykonaniu komina w następujący sposób: komin murowany z cegły a do środka wkład ceramiczny. W jaki sposób to zrobiliście? 
> Otwór komina 27x27 cm, do środka rura ceramiczna fi200 i ocieplenie 2x3cm. Z tego wynika, że pozostaje tylko 1cm który chyba nie jest problemem. Rura ceramiczna powinna być tez owijana sznurem dylatacyjnym ale jak go umieścić?
> Może ktoś podzieli się swoimi spostrzeżeniami po wykonaniu takiego komina.


Do czego ten komin ma służyć ?
Już stoi ,czy będzie budowany ?

----------


## QBELEK

A jaka jest właściwa średnica wkładu kominowego dla Varia 1V?

----------


## eniu

> A jaka jest właściwa średnica wkładu kominowego dla Varia 1V?


Wysokość od króćca ?

----------


## QBELEK

Znaczy sie czy ma być średnica wewnętrzna wkładu kominowego 200 mm czy 180 mm dla Varii 1V. W karcie technicznej króciec Varii ma bodajże średnicę 200 mm.

----------


## QBELEK

Wysokość komina od króćca paleniska ok. 6,5 m

----------


## eniu

> Znaczy sie czy ma być średnica wewnętrzna wkładu kominowego 200 mm czy 180 mm dla Varii 1V. W karcie technicznej króciec Varii ma bodajże średnicę 200 mm.


Chodzi mi o długość rury od króćca do końca ,na dachu

----------


## marcin.s44

Eniu, specjalnie nie opisywałem do czego ma służyć... Przeczytałem mnóstwo tematów na FM o kominach i wiem, że każdy ma "swojego faworyta". Twoim nie są kominy systemowe a ja myślę właśnie o takich... Opisywanie do czego ma służyć i czy już jest wybudowany nie ma sensu. Nie pytam jaki komin wybrać, tylko o konkretne rozwiązanie... Interesuje mnie w jaki sposób został postawiony przez osoby które się na taki układ zdecydowały.

----------


## eniu

> Eniu, specjalnie nie opisywałem do czego ma służyć... Przeczytałem mnóstwo tematów na FM o kominach i wiem, że każdy ma "swojego faworyta". Twoim nie są kominy systemowe a ja myślę właśnie o takich... Opisywanie do czego ma służyć i czy już jest wybudowany nie ma sensu. Nie pytam jaki komin wybrać, tylko o konkretne rozwiązanie... Interesuje mnie w jaki sposób został postawiony przez osoby które się na taki układ zdecydowały.


 Po prostu uważam ,że wybór komina ceramicznego dla wkładu kominkowego
jest błędem .I w tym kontekście pytałem. Nie ma to nic wspólnego z naszymi faworytami.
Dobry komin z cegieł , jest wystarczający w wielu wypadkach ,ale to
właśnie te "wypadki" decydują czy będzie dobrze czy katastrofa.
Czasy się trochę zmieniły i doskonała wiedza naszych dziadków
na temat kominów już nie wystarczy. Zrobisz jak zechcesz, wiadomo.
Ja z kolei ,bywa ,że też chcę się czasem nauczyć  :big grin:

----------


## QBELEK

> Chodzi mi o długość rury od króćca do końca ,na dachu


Eniu około 6,5 m. Zdun mówi 200 mm, wykonawca generalny domu 180 mm.

----------


## eniu

> Eniu około 6,5 m. Zdun mówi 200 mm, wykonawca generalny domu 180 mm.


Zrób 190 mm  :big grin:

----------


## QBELEK

> Zrób 190 mm


Poważnie?

----------


## michal_mlody

Forumowicze a czym ocieplacie wkłady ceramiczne, jaką wełną? Normalna taka do ociepleń czy coś specjalnego.
Za podpowiedź wielkie dzięki.

----------


## eniu

> Poważnie?


Cz ja kiedyś mówiłem poważnie ?













Chodzi o to ,że obaj mają rację (180 wystarczy w Twoim wypadku )  :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

> Cz ja kiedyś mówiłem poważnie ?


Zdarzają Ci się przebłyski  :smile:

----------


## QBELEK

> Chodzi o to ,że obaj mają rację (180 wystarczy w Twoim wypadku )


Jak dla mnie to super.

----------


## michal_mlody

Panowie a co z tą wełną?

----------


## marcin.s44

Michał do ocieplenia wkładu ceramicznego musisz użyć specjalnej wełny.
Na stronie firmy Zapel znalazłem taki opis: "otulina z wełny mineralnej o gęstości 100 kg/m3 i wytrzymałości termicznej 700oC".
Możesz o ocieplenie zapytać któregoś z producentów/dystrybutorów kominów systemowych.

----------


## marcin.s44

Kilka osób pisało już na tym forum o wykonaniu komina w następujący sposób: komin murowany z cegły a do środka wkład ceramiczny. W jaki sposób to zrobiliście?
Otwór komina 27x27 cm, do środka rura ceramiczna fi200 i ocieplenie 2x3cm. Z tego wynika, że pozostaje tylko 1cm który chyba nie jest problemem. Rura ceramiczna powinna być tez owijana sznurem dylatacyjnym ale jak go umieścić?
Może ktoś podzieli się swoimi spostrzeżeniami po wykonaniu takiego komina.

----------


## eniu

Słuchaj Mlody .
13.12 zadałeś pytanie , a o 14.40 już się niecierpliwisz ?
To musisz zapytać o redaktora dyżurnego w Muratorze !
My pracujemy tu społecznie. To tak jakbyś nie wiedział. :big grin: 


Jeżeli kupujesz komin systemowy ,to warto skorzystać
z wełny systemowej do niego przypisanej.To się zawsze 
opłaci ,choćby z tytułu  zamknięcia gęby serwisantowi w 
razie reklamacji.

Jeżeli kombinujesz coś sam ,użyj najzwyklejszej szarej
wełny , Wciskając ją między rury a obudowę (np pustaki
kominowe ),byle nie za mocno. Spoiwo trochę się przypali,
ale bez dostępu powietrza nic nie może się wydarzyć.
Smród też nie ma prawa wyjść ,jeśli komin wybudujesz
i otynkujesz prawidłowo. Wełna Schiedla też sie przypala.

Pamiętaj ,że kombinacje robi się na swoja odpowiedzialność
i wymagają głowy na karku.

----------


## michal_mlody

> Michał do ocieplenia wkładu ceramicznego musisz użyć specjalnej wełny.
> Na stronie firmy Zapel znalazłem taki opis: "otulina z wełny mineralnej o gęstości 100 kg/m3 i wytrzymałości termicznej 700oC".
> Możesz o ocieplenie zapytać któregoś z producentów/dystrybutorów kominów systemowych.


Wydaje mi się, że jak kupie wełnę u producentów systemów kominowych to nie będzie się to opłaciło. Zastanawiam się nad kominem Leiera - jakaś alternatywa dla schidla. Zastanawiam się teraz nad wkładami + wełna. Ale chyba ten Leier będzie

----------


## michal_mlody

eniu
 sorki, chciałem się tylko przypomnieć  :big grin: 
Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

> eniu
>  sorki, chciałem się tylko przypomnieć 
> Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź.
> Pozdrawiam


 :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Zastanawiam się nad kominem Leiera - jakaś alternatywa dla schidla. Zastanawiam się teraz nad wkładami + wełna. Ale chyba ten Leier będzie


Gdy zapoznałem się z ofertą Leier'a, to szybko z niego zrezygnowałem. Prawie tak samo drogi, jak Schiedel, a do tego uboższy asortyment średnic i  skojarzeń kanałów spalinowych z wentylacyjnymi (ICOPAL - jeszcze gorzej, bo wielki i ciężki przy tych samych średnicach  :sad: ).

----------


## michal_mlody

U mnie 700zł różnicy, taka sama średnica, izolowany, z 1 wentylacją.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> U mnie 700zł różnicy, taka sama średnica, izolowany, z 1 wentylacją.


No tak, ja poszukiwałem z 2 kanałami wentylacyjnymi (a poza tym ceny w różnych rejonach kraju bywają różne  :cool: )

----------


## Carpenter78

> Kilka osób pisało już na tym forum o wykonaniu komina w następujący sposób: komin murowany z cegły a do środka wkład ceramiczny. W jaki sposób to zrobiliście?
> Otwór komina 27x27 cm, do środka rura ceramiczna fi200 i ocieplenie 2x3cm. Z tego wynika, że pozostaje tylko 1cm który chyba nie jest problemem. Rura ceramiczna powinna być tez owijana sznurem dylatacyjnym ale jak go umieścić?
> Może ktoś podzieli się swoimi spostrzeżeniami po wykonaniu takiego komina.


Pytasz i masz!
Kanały 30x30 cm, wkład ceramiczny 20x20 ale krawędź kielicha do mocowania następnego elementu ma prawie 29 cm także na ewentualnie ocieplenie wełny pozostaje już niewiele. Zresztą ocieplenia wewnątrz komina nie planuje, jak już to będe ocieplał komin na zew na odcinku strych i ponad dachem.
Mocowałem wkłady na zaprawie szamotowej i stabilizowałem drutem fi 3(jak na zdjęciu) lub fi 6(na krzyż równolegle do scianek wkładu zatapiając w zaprawie)

----------


## eniu

Carpenter,
ty jakiś niedzisiejszy jesteś . Kto to widział teraz komin z szablonami budować  :big grin:  :big grin:  

do ukarania.....

----------


## face

a u mnie pan jak barierki montowal to zeby styropianu nie stopic na elewacji poprosil o welne, wiec dalem super mate, pan ugniotl wokol poraczy i spawal tigiem do marki...
drugi pan jak spawal instalacje gazowa podobnie welna chronil tynk przed palnikiem...

pali sie ta welna w koncu czy nie??

----------


## eniu

> a u mnie pan jak barierki montowal to zeby styropianu nie stopic na elewacji poprosil o welne, wiec dalem super mate, pan ugniotl wokol poraczy i spawal tigiem do marki...
> drugi pan jak spawal instalacje gazowa podobnie welna chronil tynk przed palnikiem...
> 
> pali sie ta welna w koncu czy nie??


A ktoś mówił ,że się pali ?

----------


## face

takie wrazenie odniesc mozna
"topi" sie i przypala owszem od palnika tiga...czy w kominie bedzie podobne zjawisko?

----------


## rad1de

proponuje zadzwonić i popytac w firmie jawar majo wełnę glinko-krzemowa wytrzymałość 1200 stopni na stronie testy  z pożaru sadzy żadnych przebarwień na zewnętrznym płaszczu nie pali sie 

ps. posiadam pozostałosci z tej firmy z budowy z kwasówki fi 80 kondensat

----------


## eniu

> takie wrazenie odniesc mozna
> "topi" sie i przypala owszem od palnika tiga...czy w kominie bedzie podobne zjawisko?


Niektóre wełny maja "lepiszcze" i ono czasem się "przypali" .Przypali się i tyle.....

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> A ktoś mówił ,że się pali ?


Owszem: Forumowicz *M.K.*  :yes:

----------


## eniu

> Owszem: Forumowicz *M.K.*


Możesz wskazać gdzie ?

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Możesz wskazać gdzie ?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...84#post4546984
W tym wątku *M.K.* napisał:
"Wełna skalna a właściwie bazaltowa wcale nie jest ognioodporna i może być przyczyną rozprzestrzeniania się ognia."

Pozdrawiam

----------


## M K

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...84#post4546984
> W tym wątku *M.K.* napisał:
> "Wełna skalna a właściwie bazaltowa wcale nie jest ognioodporna i może być przyczyną rozprzestrzeniania się ognia."
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Napisałem, cytuję post:
"Mała poprawka odnośnie wełny.
Wełna skalna a właściwie bazaltowa wcale nie jest ognioodporna i może być przyczyną rozprzestrzeniania się ognia.
Przy produkcji płyt z wełny skalnej używa się spoiw, które spalają się w temperaturze ok 250 stopni C. Sama wełna w temperaturze ok 600 stopni zmienia swoją strukturę.
i staje się krucha a w temperaturze 1000 stopni rozsypuje się w proch" 

Nie ma tu nic o palącej się wełnie, natomiast jest o spoiwie używanym przy produkcji wełny skalnej (używanej do ociepleń) które spali się przy temperaturze pow. 250 stopni C. I to spoiwo może spowodować rozprzestrzenianie ognia.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Wełna skalna a właściwie bazaltowa wcale nie jest ognioodporna i może być przyczyną rozprzestrzeniania się ognia.


Nie zmienia to faktu, że jeśli to nawet tylko sprawa jej składnika, to wełna jako całość nie jest wg Pana ognioodporna.
Jeśli zatem skalna wełna bazaltowa nie jest ognioodporna, to co dopiero powiedzieć o zwykłej wełnie do ocieplania poddaszy, którą wielu "inwestorów" pakuje między wkład stalowy a np. ceglaną obudowę. Chyba się Pan z tym zgodzi?

----------


## eniu

> Nie zmienia to faktu, że jeśli to nawet tylko sprawa jej składnika, to wełna jako całość nie jest wg Pana ognioodporna.
> Jeśli zatem skalna wełna bazaltowa nie jest ognioodporna, to co dopiero powiedzieć o zwykłej wełnie do ocieplania poddaszy, którą wielu "inwestorów" pakuje między wkład stalowy a np. ceglaną obudowę. Chyba się Pan z tym zgodzi?


Spalenie spoiwa następuje raz . Przy pierwszym ostrym paleniu. Na tym zagrożenie pożarowe tego spoiwa się kończy. Odbywa sie to w przestrzeni pomiędzy rurą a cegłą ,generalnie  ,prawie bez dostępu powietrza . Gdzie mógłby się ten ogień rozprzestrzenić ,nawet gdyby palił się płomieniem ,nie wiem.

Zagrożenie pożarowe stanowi próba izolacji wełną przestrzeni pomiędzy rurą a konstrukcją drewnianą. Tam nawet 20 cm wełny nie uchroni od pożaru. Przyczyną pożaru jednakże nie jest samozapłon wełny , tylko drewna. Te dwadzieścia cm wełny traci swe zdolności izolacyjne wprost proporcjonalnie do długości okresu palenia (przepływu spalin lub dymu o wysokiej temperaturze w rurze dymowej )

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Spalenie spoiwa następuje raz . Przy pierwszym ostrym paleniu. Na tym zagrożenie pożarowe tego spoiwa się kończy.


No tak, ale jeśli wełna zamieni się w proszek (wg *M.K*.), to nie może pełnić już roli "prowadnicy" utrzymującej wkład ceramiczny "w pionie"



> Gdzie mógłby się ten ogień rozprzestrzenić ,nawet gdyby palił się płomieniem ,nie wiem.


 Ja też nie wiem  :roll eyes: 



> Zagrożenie pożarowe stanowi próba izolacji wełną przestrzeni pomiędzy rurą a konstrukcją drewnianą. Tam nawet 20 cm wełny nie uchroni od pożaru.


 A ktoś tak w ogóle robi? Przecież nawet szympans (za jego przeproszeniem) by tak nie zrobił (?)  :big lol:

----------


## eniu

> No tak, ale jeśli wełna zamieni się w proszek (wg *M.K*.), to nie może pełnić już roli "prowadnicy" utrzymującej wkład ceramiczny "w pionie"
>   Ja też nie wiem 
> 
>  A ktoś tak w ogóle robi? Przecież nawet szympans (za jego przeproszeniem) by tak nie zrobił (?)


Sobieradek ,dowcip by Ci się stępił jak byś zobaczył ile szympansów wokół 
Ciebie biega  :big grin: . Niektóre kominki montują...

Sypie się w proch przy 1000 stopni C . Nie doczytałeś ? Czy "szympansi Cię rozproszyli" ? :big lol:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Sypie się w proch przy 1000 stopni C . Nie doczytałeś ? Czy "szympansi Cię rozproszyli" ?


No dobra! Może rozproszyli. Sam już wiem, że ani wełna szklana, ani skalna nie nadają się na izolację wkładu ceramicznego. Ale chyba ta wełna (zresztą cholernie droga), którą Schiedel pakuje wokół wkładu jest od tych pierwszych bardziej wytrzymała na *normalne* (a nie pożarowe) temperatury pracy komina?

----------


## eniu

> No dobra! Może rozproszyli. Sam już wiem, że ani wełna szklana, ani skalna nie nadają się na izolację wkładu ceramicznego. Ale chyba ta wełna (zresztą cholernie droga), którą Schiedel pakuje wokół wkładu jest od tych pierwszych bardziej wytrzymała na *normalne* (a nie pożarowe) temperatury pracy komina?


Zalatany jestem ostatnio ,aż mnie to dziwi. Więc jak zapomnę to mnie kopnij
przy okazji. Wczoraj mimochodem "wylazło szydło z worka". Coś ciekawego
 mam na zdjęciu , ale zdjęcia mnie wkurzają ,więc zajmę się nimi w poniedziałek
lub wtorek. Chodzi o wełnę Schiedla !

----------


## M K

> Nie zmienia to faktu, że jeśli to nawet tylko sprawa jej składnika, to wełna jako całość nie jest wg Pana ognioodporna.
> Jeśli zatem skalna wełna bazaltowa nie jest ognioodporna, to co dopiero powiedzieć o zwykłej wełnie do ocieplania poddaszy, którą wielu "inwestorów" pakuje między wkład stalowy a np. ceglaną obudowę. Chyba się Pan z tym zgodzi?


Jak już pisałem wcześniej spoiwo łączące wełnę w temperaturze ok 250 stopni C ulega spaleniu. *eniu* wcześniej mówił, że wełna się "przypala". Dzieje się tak bo spoiwem wełny są żywice organiczne które pod wpływem w/w temperatury koksują i mogą przenieść żar na stykające się z wełną, elementy łatwo palne np.: konstrukcje drewniane. Tak więc wełna nie jest wcale takim super ogniochronnym materiałem, jak to zachwalają jej producenci. 




> No tak, ale jeśli wełna zamieni się w proszek (wg *M.K*.)


Nie tylko według mnie, pisał już o tym kilkukrotnie Wojtek 796 oraz ludzie zajmujący się zawodowo instalacją kominków i wykonywaniem obudów do nich którzy rozbierali, obudowy kominków z GK i wełny skalnej, po kilkuletnim ich użytkowaniu. Wspominali o piasku wysypującym się z takiej obudowy.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Tak więc wełna nie jest wcale takim super ogniochronnym materiałem, jak to zachwalają jej producenci.


A co wobec tego z tą superdrogą wełną do otulania wkładów ceramicznych? Skoro jest w zestawie montażowym, to chyba producenci wiedzą, co czynią? Czy wytrzymuje pożar komina, czy tylko izoluje wkład przy normalnych temperaturach pracy? Pytałem o to *enia*, ale kazał mi czekać do wtorku (powyżej) obiecując jakieś ciekawe zdjęcia.

----------


## krzysztof czajka

no cóż, to trzeba się we wtorek przypomieć :big tongue:

----------


## face

> Nie tylko według mnie, pisał już o tym kilkukrotnie Wojtek 796 oraz ludzie zajmujący się zawodowo instalacją kominków i wykonywaniem obudów do nich którzy rozbierali, obudowy kominków z GK i wełny skalnej, po kilkuletnim ich użytkowaniu. Wspominali o piasku wysypującym się z takiej obudowy.



to co szympansy w smolensku mialy do tego? :tongue: 
tupolew mial pianke w kadlubie nie welne :tongue:

----------


## JLWW

Koledzy przeczytałem całe 10 stron.... :big grin:  i mam krótkie pytanie...

W maju zaczynam budować, jestem zdecydowany na piec gazowy kondensacyjny z zamkniętą komorą spalania, moje pytanie to: czy komin poziomy (kominy spalinowo-powietrzny) w 100% zastąpi mi zwykły komin (systemowy czy murowany itd nie wnikam)? Pomijam względy estetyczne czy to się podoba czy nie chodzi mi tylko i wyłącznie o kwestie techniczną, czy komin poziomy nie posiada minusów w porównaniu z kominem tradycyjnym? czy można zastosować komin poziomy do każdego pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego?

P.S. Dlaczego ludzie budują kominy tradycyjne wiedząc że będą ogrzewać piecem gazowym kondensacyjnym? jeżeli komin poziomy jest tańszy. (Pomijam ludzi którym to się nie podoba - względy estetyczne)

Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź.

----------


## eniu

JLWW

to pytanie musisz zadać producentowi urządzania ,które chcesz kupić.
Ustawodawca na niego przerzucił odpowiedzialność  za dobór średnicy
i rodzaju komina . Inni (instalator , kominiarz ) po prostu mogą się na tym nie znać.

----------


## JLWW

> JLWW
> 
> to pytanie musisz zadać producentowi urządzania ,które chcesz kupić.
> .


Problem w tym, że na ta chwilę wiem tylko że będzie to piec gazowy kondensacyjny a ogrzewanie będzie podłogowe wszędzie, teraz muszę zdecydować czy budować komin dla pieca czy nie  :big grin:  kupnem pieca zajmę się dopiero w przyszłym roku.   :smile:

----------


## eniu

> Problem w tym, że na ta chwilę wiem tylko że będzie to piec gazowy kondensacyjny a ogrzewanie będzie podłogowe wszędzie, teraz muszę zdecydować czy budować komin dla pieca czy nie  kupnem pieca zajmę się dopiero w przyszłym roku.


Zbuduj więc komin wentylacyjny z pustaków systemowych.
Jakąś wentylację musisz mieć . Najlepiej taką normalną "z komina"
Pustaki są tanie jak barszcz - daj trzy kanałowy ,zamiast dwu, albo 
cztery kanałowy, zamiast trzy - różnica niewielka , a w jeden kanał
wsuniesz potem ewentualnie rurę.

----------


## JLWW

eniu

zapomniałem napisać, że....w domu planowana jest Wentylacja mechaniczna, więc wszystkie kanały wentylacyjne murowane są zbędne. (Dlatego tak bardzo skłaniam się w stronę komina poziomego do pieca, stąd moje pytanie czy posiada on jakikolwiek minus w porównaniu ze standardowym murowanym)

----------


## face

> zapomniałem napisać, że....w domu planowana jest Wentylacja mechaniczna, więc wszystkie kanały wentylacyjne murowane są zbędne. (Dlatego tak bardzo skłaniam się w stronę komina poziomego do pieca, stąd moje pytanie czy posiada on jakikolwiek minus w porównaniu ze standardowym murowanym)


poziome wyprowadzenie spalin nie moze miec wiecej niz ok 1m dl - kociol musi byc na scianie zewn badz w narozniku sciany zewn i wewn
nizsza sprawnosc kotla, mniejszy zysk od kondensatu z komina
kociol max 24 czy 25 kW moze miec wyrzut poziomy spalin

----------


## M K

> poziome wyprowadzenie spalin nie moze miec wiecej niz ok 1m dl - kociol musi byc na scianie zewn badz w narozniku sciany zewn i wewn
> nizsza sprawnosc kotla, mniejszy zysk od kondensatu z komina
> kociol max 24 czy 25 kW moze miec wyrzut poziomy spalin


Skąd te rewelacje???

Przytaczam część wymagań jakie powinny być spełnione przy instalacji pieca gazowego z zamkniętą komorą spalania, w budynkach jednorodzinnych.
Całość przepisów i wymagań zawarte jest w Rozporządzeniu Ministra Infrastruktury z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. 

-kubatura pomieszczenia minimum 6,5 m3
-przewody i kanały odprowadzające spaliny :
  długość przewodów poziomych ułożonych ze spadkiem co najmniej 5% w kierunku urządzenia - nie większa niż 2 m, 
-indywidualne koncentryczne przewody powietrzno-spalinowe lub oddzielne przewody powietrzne i spalinowe od urządzeń gazowych z zamkniętą komorą spalania mogą   
 być wyprowadzone przez zewnętrzną ścianę budynku, jeżeli urządzenia te mają nominalną moc cieplną nie większą niż 21 kW - w wolno stojących budynkach  
 jednorodzinnych, zagrodowych i rekreacji indywidualnej,
-wylot przewodów koncentrycznych powinien być 2,5 m nad poziomem terenu 
-odległość wylotu spalin od najbliższej krawędzi okien i ryzalitów przesłaniających nie mniejsza niż 0,5 m.

----------


## face

z glowy :smile: 

nareszcie blysnales :smile: 

teraz popatrz co producenci kotlow i instalatorzy na twe cytaty :smile:

----------


## eniu

Wklejam obiecane zdjęcia, przy czasie je opiszę....

----------


## eniu

...

----------


## M K

> z glowy
> 
> nareszcie blysnales
> 
> teraz popatrz co producenci kotlow i instalatorzy na twe cytaty


*face* pomyśl trochę, myślenie nie boli. 
Cytowałem obowiązujące rozporządzenie Ministra Infrastruktury. Producentów lub importerów kotłów, sprzedających w Polsce również obowiązują te same przepisy.

----------


## M K

eniu na tych zdjęciach widać wełnę która jest punktowo przepalona. Jedna jest jak widzę po napisach Schiedla a druga?

----------


## eniu

> eniu na tych zdjęciach widać wełnę która jest punktowo przepalona. Jedna jest jak widzę po napisach Schiedla a druga?


To ten sam kawałek "ino" z drugiej strony . Przypadek ! W piątek obcinałem 
kątówką "wąsy" w "takim sobie piecyku". Wąsy to pręt gwintowany fi 8 - 10 mm.
By nie zniszczyć płytek podłogowych chwyciłem co było pod ręką - ten właśnie
kawałek otuliny z systemu Schiedla. Moje paplanie się potwierdziło w 100 %.

Nie wiem czy zwykła wełna Rockwool nie wytrzymała by więcej . Przy czasie zrobię
próby i filmik.

----------


## eniu

> *face* pomyśl trochę, myślenie nie boli. 
> Cytowałem obowiązujące rozporządzenie Ministra Infrastruktury. Producentów lub importerów kotłów, sprzedających w Polsce również obowiązują te same przepisy.


Piecyk na paliwo stale (peleciak) , dobrze skonstruowany ,produkuje spaliny
o takiej temperaturze ,że rurę aluminiową sporo , którą to się podłącza do komina
lub przez ścianę , można w ręku trzymać przy średnich nastawach.

----------


## face

> *face* pomyśl trochę, myślenie nie boli. 
> Cytowałem obowiązujące rozporządzenie Ministra Infrastruktury. Producentów lub importerów kotłów, sprzedających w Polsce również obowiązują te same przepisy.


owszem obowiazuja - dodam ze producenci maja niektore bardziej rygorystyczne niz ministerstwo, a niektore "obchodza" ingerencja w automatyke kotla
skoro twierdzisz ze myslenie nie boli to zacznij korzystac z tej rewelacji
ja przede wszystkim z rozumu korzystam
w instrukcjach montazu kotlow - de dietrich, vaillant jesli juz przewod poziomy spalinowy zalecaja 1m - instalatorzy zreszta tez
generalnie dla kotlow kondensacyjnych wskazane jest pionowe odprowadzenie spalin/doprowadzenie powietrza aby uzyskac wieksza sprawnosc kotla (dluzsza droga wymiany ciepla), instrukcja mowi o kanalach min 60/100 a instalatorzy o min 80/125

----------


## rad1de

ja wam powiem jedno zastanawiał bym się nad kominem ceramicznym ze  nowe nie znaczy dobre widział ktoś taki komin po pożarze sadzy ? niech jakaś firma pokaże jak wygląda jak wogółe maja bo napewno nie w całości

----------


## JLWW

> poziome wyprowadzenie spalin nie moze miec wiecej niz ok 1m dl - kociol musi byc na scianie zewn badz w narozniku sciany zewn i wewn
> nizsza sprawnosc kotla, mniejszy zysk od kondensatu z komina
> kociol max 24 czy 25 kW moze miec wyrzut poziomy spalin


*face* skąd masz takie informacje? Możesz poprzeć je jakimiś przykładem, linkiem itp?

Czy ktoś ma piec gazowy kondensacyjny z poziomym kominem i może wypowiedzieć się na ten temat?

----------


## face

mam kociol gazowy kondensacyjny, jednak nie z poziomym kominem chociaz rozwazalem jako tansza opcje (podobno)
podtrzymuje ze ok 1m dl dla poziomego przewodu - stad miejsce montazu wymienione
co do sprawnosci kotla doczytaj ktory odprowadzenie spalin/doprowadzenie powietrza najlepsze, gdzie odprowadzic kondensat z komina itp
ograniczeniem mocowe to rzeczywiscie ok 21kW

http://www.dedietrich.pl/content/view/full/3366
link do strony producenta kotla, instrukcja, pkt 4.7 instrukcji dotyczy mozliwosci odprowadzania spalin i doprowadzenia powietrza
porozmawiaj z instalatorem zapytaj co proponuje i co bedzie najlepszym rozwiazaniem

ps: poszukaj w watkach ogrzewaniu gazowym i kotlach gazowych

----------


## eniu

> ja wam powiem jedno zastanawiał bym się nad kominem ceramicznym ze  nowe nie znaczy dobre widział ktoś taki komin po pożarze sadzy ? niech jakaś firma pokaże jak wygląda jak wogółe maja bo napewno nie w całości


To nie są systemy produkujące sadzę....

----------


## JLWW

Dzięki *face* za info, poczytam sprawdzę.  :smile:

----------


## M K

> mam kociol gazowy kondensacyjny, jednak nie z poziomym kominem chociaz rozwazalem jako tansza opcje (podobno)
> podtrzymuje ze ok 1m dl dla poziomego przewodu - stad miejsce montazu wymienione
> co do sprawnosci kotla doczytaj ktory odprowadzenie spalin/doprowadzenie powietrza najlepsze, gdzie odprowadzic kondensat z komina itp
> ograniczeniem mocowe to rzeczywiscie ok 21kW
> 
> http://www.dedietrich.pl/content/view/full/3366
> link do strony producenta kotla, instrukcja, pkt 4.7 instrukcji dotyczy mozliwosci odprowadzania spalin i doprowadzenia powietrza
> porozmawiaj z instalatorem zapytaj co proponuje i co bedzie najlepszym rozwiazaniem
> 
> ps: poszukaj w watkach ogrzewaniu gazowym i kotlach gazowych



W tej instrukcji pkt. 4.7 piszą, że przyłącze przewodu spalinowego od kotła do komina pionowego nie powinna wynosić więcej jak 1 metr.
Natomiast nie dotyczy to do komina poziomego, wyprowadzającego spaliny za ścianę zewnętrzną budynku. 
http://www.dedietrich.pl/content/dow...-II_IIN-IT.pdf

----------


## face

> W tej instrukcji pkt. 4.7 piszą, że przyłącze przewodu spalinowego od kotła do komina pionowego nie powinna wynosić więcej jak 1 metr.


jak i rowniez poziome odprowadzenie spalin z komina pionowego



> Natomiast nie dotyczy to do komina poziomego, wyprowadzającego spaliny za ścianę zewnętrzną budynku.


to nie jest sprecyzowane

podane sa maksymalne dlugosci przewodow dla danego rozwiazania w rozwinieciu
i tak np dla kolanka 87*jest podana dl zastepcza 1,1 m
przepis mowi o 2 m odejmij itp i masz 0,9m
zreszta nie bede przekonywal - instalator i serwisant powie prawde co i jak

to dedykowany wyrzut boczny dla dd
http://www.ceneo.pl/showPicture.aspx?productID=2214671

pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## M K

> podane sa maksymalne dlugosci przewodow dla danego rozwiazania w rozwinieciu
> i tak np dla kolanka 87*jest podana dl zastepcza 1,1 m
> przepis mowi o 2 m odejmij itp i masz 0,9m


Kolanko 87* ma 1,1 metra ???

----------


## face

> Kolanko 87* ma 1,1 metra ???


dlaczemu przekrecasz co napisalem?
udajesz czy nie wiesz co to dl zastepcza i jak sie liczy straty ogolnie w przewodach jakichkolwiek pracujacych pod cisnieniem

----------


## Bullineczka

Też planuje zrobić  kominy jak *Carpenter78* tylko wkład okrągły (ponoć spaliny w kominie wirują) mam jeszcze pomysła  :smile:  żeby na niewielkim odcinku owinąć wkład  miękką rurą miedzianą , do czegoś się przyda darmowe ogrzewanie. Co myślicie?

----------


## face

co bedzie podlaczone do tegoz komina?

----------


## Bullineczka

Do jednego kocioł na paliwa stałe  do drugiego kominek.
A odnośne wkładu to kwadratowy czy okrągły czy do kominka kwadratowy (tak wyczytałem na forum)  a do pieca okrągły?

----------


## eniu

> Do jednego kocioł na paliwa stałe  do drugiego kominek.
> A odnośne wkładu to kwadratowy czy okrągły czy do kominka kwadratowy (tak wyczytałem na forum)  a do pieca okrągły?


Bullineczka,
czytałaś watek "Kominek ,jaki komin ,czym podłączyć , gdzie wyczystka"?


Ta wężownica miedziana to ma z wodą być i z bojlerem współpracować ?

----------


## Bullineczka

Nie wiem czy jest sens podłączać pod wężownice ( ale niewykluczone ), podłogówka raczej odpada, myślę o podgrzewaniu  bufora  lub np schodów wejściowych.  Ten ostatni pomysł zrealizuję ale wykorzystując ciepło ziemi. Co do napełnienia wężownicy to np Ergolit, handluję mat. ins. grzew.  więc mam w dobrej cenie.

----------


## kwiatollo

Witam, mam pytanie co sądzicie o takim systemie kominowym ECO - SAM?
Właśnie zakupiłem takie na moją chatkę i jestem ciekaw czy ktoś z was ma coś takiego.

----------


## pionan

> Witam, mam pytanie co sądzicie o takim systemie kominowym ECO - SAM?
> Właśnie zakupiłem takie na moją chatkę i jestem ciekaw czy ktoś z was ma coś takiego.


ECO - SAM, to produkt firmy Krasiccy. Też takie kupiłem z prostej przyczyny. Znam bardzo dobrze właściciela firmy, do której mam 6 km. U nas wszyscy te kominy stosują. Murarze chwalą sobie, że pustaki równiutkie. Ceramika niemiecka, równiutka i gładziutka. Czego wiecej oczekiwać??
Z ciekawosci. Jaki komin kupiłeś (średnica i wysokość, kanały went.) i ile dałeś??

----------


## kwiatollo

Kupiłem ten system, gdyż polecił mi go facet od stropów. Wziąłem całość w pakiecie, ale zastanawiałem sie nad  schiedlem.
Co do ceny :
Komin ECO-sam STANDARD śr. 200 bez wentylacji - wysokość 4,00 mb - 1 301.60
Metr bieżący komina bez wentylacji STANDARD - 612.24
Komin ECO-sam SPECIAL śr. 160 z wentylacją - wysokość 4,00 mb - 1 617.68
Metr bieżący komina z wentylacją SPECIAL 160 - 495.66

Ceny brutto.

----------


## leniin

Ja kupilem 
Komin Schiedel Rondo Plus 16 8,33m za 2754,11
Komin Schiedel Rondo 20 8,33 za 2248,49

----------


## kwiatollo

Jesteś zadowolony z zakupu? Brałeś pod uwagę coś innego? Ja się teraz zastanawiam czy zrobiłem dobrze wybierając ten system. Czas pokaże czy był to dobry zakup.

----------


## pionan

dobrze zrobiłeś. Najważniejsza jest ceramika, a ta w kominach Krasickich, jest bardzo dobrej jakości. 
Co do cen, ja kupiłem 2 sztuki 200mm średnicy o wysokości 8m z wentylacją. Do tego do każdego komina pustaki z podwójną wentylacją. Oba kominy ECO SAM. Nie było sensu przepłacać za SPECIALA, bo tak jak mi powiedział właściciel firmy, oba systemy to w gruncie rzeczy jedno i to samo. A rurkę do skroplin majster zrobił mi sam. Dobrałem tylko drzwiczki rewizyjne z nierdzewki x 2 i daszki z nierdzewki x 2. Za takie dwa komplety ok. 6200 brutto (oczywiście z fakturą). 
Kominy do stropu już wymurowane. Wszystko w jak najlepszym porządku.

----------


## kwiatollo

Ja jednak zmieniłem zamówienie ( jeszcze dało rade ) i kupiłem Schiedla. Są to sprawdzone systemy to też nie będę żałował, że dałem sie namówić na coś innego. Jesli chodzi o różnice w cenie to schiedel wyszedł mnie 800 zł więcej.

----------


## Carpenter78

Podziwiam Was!
Mój komin kosztuje mnie 400 zł za metr bieżący.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## pionan

> Podziwiam Was!
> Mój komin kosztuje mnie 400 zł za metr bieżący.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


ale w jakim sensie?? 

Moje kominy też mniej w sumie nie kosztowały. 2 szt. po 8mb + 3 kanały wentylacyjne w każdym. Wyszły coś koło 6 tys. brutto.

----------


## pado

Ja zdecydowałem się na Plewę UNI LAS 14/14 i UNI FE 18/18.+ zintegrowany kanał wentylacyjny. Co sądzicie o Plewie ?
Oglądając Pleę jestem bardzo zaskoczony brakiem kratki wentylacyjnej do wełny mineralnej ? Jak widziałem i IBF i Schiedel taką kratkę mają  , a Plewa nie ma .Czyżby miała inną wełnę niż konkurencja  ?
Jakie są Wasze opinie o Plewie ?

----------


## Carpenter78

> ale w jakim sensie?? 
> 
> Moje kominy też mniej w sumie nie kosztowały. 2 szt. po 8mb + 3 kanały wentylacyjne w każdym. Wyszły coś koło 6 tys. brutto.


To że stosując tradycyjne murowanie komina plus wkład ceramiczny wychodzi taniej. Chociaż wszystko pewnie zależy od indywidualnego przypadku.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> To że stosując tradycyjne murowanie komina plus wkład ceramiczny wychodzi *taniej*.


Czyżby?? Chyba, że sam murujesz  :wink:  
Składanie pustaków systemowych, to jak układanie klocków. Porządne murowanie komina z cegły i dokładne FUGOWANIE jest pracochłonne (a robocizna kosztuje coraz więcej). Chyba, że zrobią to "importowani" murarze (np. skośnoocy  :big grin: ).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

> Czyżby?? Chyba, że sam murujesz  
> Składanie pustaków systemowych, to jak układanie klocków. Porządne murowanie komina z cegły i dokładne FUGOWANIE jest pracochłonne (a robocizna kosztuje coraz więcej). Chyba, że zrobią to "importowani" murarze (np. skośnoocy ).
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jakby policzyć sama cegłę (dobrą ) , tak by weszła rura fi 180,200,
to juz chyba drożej . Chyba ,że pisał jedno , a myślał drugie  :big grin:

----------


## Carpenter78

Wiadomo, każdy chwali swoje.
W moim przypadku tradycyjnie z cegły jest taniej.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. To jaki komin będzie dobry , potrzebuję dwa do pieca na paliwo stałe i do kominka. Zastanawaiłem się nad Ibf-em,  Schiedel, teraz doszła Plewa i który będzie lepszy, średnica 20, chociaż w projekcie mam 16. Nad murowanym nie myślałem, chociaż warto chyba jednak pomyśleć. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

> Witam. To jaki komin będzie dobry , potrzebuję dwa do pieca na paliwo stałe i do kominka. Zastanawaiłem się nad Ibf-em,  Schiedel, teraz doszła Plewa i który będzie lepszy, średnica 20, chociaż w projekcie mam 16. Nad murowanym nie myślałem, chociaż warto chyba jednak pomyśleć. 
> Pozdrawiam


  Zanim podejmiesz decyzję , poczytaj wątek :''Kominek ,jaki komin, czym podłączyć,
gdzie wyczystka''. Decyzja , jaki komin zależy nie tylko od komina , ale tez od tego
jaki kominek. Jeśli wkład wpinasz bezpośrednio do komina , rury komina systemowego
szybko pękają.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Eniu większość tematu polecanego przez Ciebie przerobiłem, ale jak możesz doradzić mi, jak piszesz jaki komin zależy od tego jaki kominek, za jakim kominkiem należy się rozglądać abym dobrał odpowiedni komin, trochę to dziwne najpierw kominek aby kupić odpowiedni komin. Kominek bez płaszcza wodnego, jako uzupełnienie do centralnego i przyjemności oglądania jak się pali w kominku.  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

> Witam. Eniu większość tematu polecanego przez Ciebie przerobiłem, ale jak możesz doradzić mi, jak piszesz jaki komin zależy od tego jaki kominek, za jakim kominkiem należy się rozglądać abym dobrał odpowiedni komin, trochę to dziwne najpierw kominek aby kupić odpowiedni komin. Kominek bez płaszcza wodnego, jako uzupełnienie do centralnego i przyjemności oglądania jak się pali w kominku.  
> Pozdrawiam


"Dziwne" to pojecie wzgledne :big grin:  
Wyobraź sobie jakbyś kupował samochód . Przecież "bryka" jak 
to bryka . Wiec czemu dla rodziny nie kupujemy Mazdy MX 5 ?

Kominki są też różne , "kwadratowe i podłużne", i na pewno  wiedząc
jaki kominek ,łatwiej wybudować do niego komin...

Dobra, przynudzam... :smile: 

Problem to ewentualna wysoka temperatura ,którą puszczamy
w komin przy bezpośrednim wpięciu doń wkładu . Rury szamotowe
zazwyczaj tego nie wytrzymują . Najnowsze informacje sa takie ,
że stal jest bardziej odporna. Czyli jak we wskazanym wątku: rura
fi 200 ( w miarę uniwersalna średnica, jak nie macie sprecyzowanych
"wyborów" ) , jako obudowa - pustak systemowy ( np.36 x 36 cm)

----------


## kwiatollo

Też ostatnio przerabiałem temat jaki komin wybrać. Moim wyborem był schiedel, ale jak pisałem wcześniej pan od kominów doradził mi inną firmę a mianowicie krasiccy. Ostatecznie wyszło na moje i padło na schiedla. Moja ekipa chwali sobie te systemy i myślę, że ja też będę zadowolony. Kominy już stoją więc czas pokażę czy był to dobry wybór, ale decyzja zależy od ciebie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Przymierzam się do stawiania komina z cegły dla kotła wszystko palącego o przekroju wewnętrznym kwadrat x20 lub x27cm.
Do wentylacji będę układał pustaki wentylacyjne 2x po 2 kanały, w tym jeden ciąg z możliwością wstawienia w przyszłości rury na piec gazowy. Wydaje mi się że taki układ wyjdzie dla mnie najkorzystniej z tego względu iż nie wiem do końca czym będę grzał.
Sprzedawca namawia mnie na rondo plus do zwykłego pieca, jednak po wątku z pożarami sadzy i doświadczeniu w domu gdzie mieszkam  taniej wyjdzie postawić z cegły, a później, kiedy już na 100% będę wiedział czym palę zamontuję rurę w odpowiedni komin.
Ceny:
2x2 kanały wentylacyjne 10m 1100
Shiedel rondo plus fi 200 10m 3600
Komin o boku wew 27cm w tym dwa metry z pełnej cegły klinkier z zaprawą 2000.
Pozostaje obrobienie wentylacyjnych nad dachem, tu jeszcze nie mam pomysłu.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Mam pytanie dotyczące ustawienia kominów. Stawiam w domu dwa kominy obok siebie, jeden do pieca na opał stały, a drugi do kominka. Kominy są razem z przewodami wentylacyjnymi.  Wymyśliłem, że postawię je odwrotnie do siebie. Czy tak może być, czy nie będzie to przeszkadzało w użytkowaniu kominów. Czy są jakieś wady tego rozwiązania.  
Celem wyjaśnienia załączam rysunek 


Czapę będę wykonywał sam.   
Pozdrawiam

----------


## antech

Wyjścia kanałów wentylacyjnych powinny być na obie strony komina, aby zniwelować do minimum szanse "odwrotnego ciągu", w tym ustawieniu tego nie zrobisz.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Czy tak może być


Należy się domyślać, że są to kominy wentylacyjne jednokanałowe(?)
Jakimś wyjściem z tej sytuacji byłoby (zamiast wylotów "na przestrzał") wykonanie dwóch bocznych wylotów pod kątem 90 stopni z każdego kanału. Do tego oczywiście odpowiednia czapa i wyprowadzenie kanałów spalinowych wyżej

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Doradzcie mi w takim razie jak to najlepiej zrobić. Tak, żeby było dobrze. 
Kominy  z wentylacją jednokanałową. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## antech

Otwory na przestrzał byłyby najleprze, bo wiatr wpadający do kanału przez otwór przelatywałby na wylot i dodatkowo zasysał powietrze w przewodzie. Może tak jak pisze sobieradek?..to trochę zniweluje "wpychanie" powietrza do komina, ale nie na maksa, jakieś zawirowania bedą. 
Jeżeli cokolwiek będziesz robił to staraj sie ustawić wyloty kanałów nie na stronę zachodnią (bo tak najczęściej wieją wiatry).
Ostatnio u goscia miałem trochę podobny dylemat, wychodziło mi że komin za bardzo zbliżył się do krokwi koszowej i podjelismy decyzję aby nie wstawaić tych pustaków z wentylacją razem, ale tylko dwa kanały spalinowe, a wentylację dostawilismy z boku z ceramiki, dwie kształtki ceramiczne sa w miarę kompatybilne z kształtka kominową, co do szerokości, ale to nie wszystko, wentylację przy kominie biegła tylko do poziomu sufitu a dalej jest zamieniona na kanały rurowe i odchylona od komina aby wyszła na dach  jako wywietrzniki dachowe.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Aby kominy wentylacyjne były na przestrzał musiałbym ustawić je wzdłuż siebie , a tak zrobić nie mogę. Muszą być postawione obok siebie. No i tu jest problem aby dobrze wentylowały. Nie będą na przestrzał i może być problem. 
Zawsze coś musi wyskoczyć. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## elka51

> Witam. Aby kominy wentylacyjne były na przestrzał musiałbym ustawić je wzdłuż siebie , a tak zrobić nie mogę.


Bo?




> Muszą być postawione obok siebie. No i tu jest problem aby dobrze wentylowały. Nie będą na przestrzał i może być problem. 
> Zawsze coś musi wyskoczyć.


Nie posiadasz projektu?

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Zrobić tak nie mogę BO komin byłby znaczni szerszy i nie zmieści się w dachu. 
Projekt  posiadam i są kominy wrysowane tak jak pokazałem tylko kanały wentylacyjne i spalinowe są posadowione obok siebie, a nie przemiennie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## elka51

> Witam. Zrobić tak nie mogę BO komin byłby znaczni szerszy i *nie zmieści się w dachu*.


???? nie przesadzaj - ten komin nie jest większy od dachu  :cool: 




> Projekt  posiadam i są kominy wrysowane tak jak pokazałem tylko kanały wentylacyjne i spalinowe są posadowione obok siebie, a nie przemiennie.


To dlaczego robisz inaczej? W projekcie też "nie mieści się w dachu"?

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Nie zmieści się w więźbie dachowej jak dam kominy poprzecznie. W projekcie mam tak jak narysowałem tylko komin nr 2 jest odwrotnie postawiony, wentylacje są obok siebie. Ja przestawiłem wentylacją do ściany gdyż chciałem mieć wlot do komina od czoał gdyż piec będzie stał na wprost komina i chciałem podłączyć go po jak najkrótszej drodze czyli na wprost. I z tąd moje pytanie czy tak będzie dobrze, czy coś zmienić w ustawieniu kominów. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## eniu

> Witam. Nie zmieści się w więźbie dachowej jak dam kominy poprzecznie. W projekcie mam tak jak narysowałem tylko komin nr 2 jest odwrotnie postawiony, wentylacje są obok siebie. Ja przestawiłem wentylacją do ściany gdyż chciałem mieć wlot do komina od czoał gdyż piec będzie stał na wprost komina i chciałem podłączyć go po jak najkrótszej drodze czyli na wprost. I z tąd moje pytanie czy tak będzie dobrze, czy coś zmienić w ustawieniu kominów. 
> Pozdrawiam.




Ważniejsza jest wentylacja kotłowni . Dla kominka z wkładem
kominkowym , wentylacja to trochę pic na wodę. Zrób więc za radą 
Antecha - wyloty z kotłowni od strony jak najdalszej zachodu.

Ważna sprawa , to spora różnica w poziomie wylotu , miedzy 
kominem wentylacyjnym a spalinowo / dymowym . Min. 50 cm.
Zapobiegnie to zasysaniu dymu przez wentylację przy ciągu
wstecznym. Taka cofka w grawitacji , niestety się zdarza , 
choćbyś zrobił najlepiej jak można.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Eniu akurat komin nr 2 jest od kotłowni i wentylacja wychodzi na stronę pólnocną a robiąc dwa boczne przeloty jak radzi Sobieradek będzie to strona pónocno - wschodnia. 
A układ kominów może być taki przemienny jak narysowałem? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

Nie znajduje argumentów , które by tego zabraniały  :smile:

----------


## ewa&mariusz

To tyle dobrego, już myślałem że będzie to jakaś lipa. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> A układ kominów może być taki przemienny jak narysowałem?


Może będzie i lepiej, bo oba nagrzane kominy będą przy okazji *z dwóch stron* (a nie z jednej, jak masz w projekcie) podgrzewały te kanały wentylacyjne i wtedy (podczas ich pracy) oraz przy tych dwóch bocznych wlotach/wylotach w kanałach wentylacyjnych cofka (zimą) już nie wystąpi  :smile:

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Te kominy nie dają mi spokoju, tylko myślę i przeglądam projekt, ale chyba jednak zostanie tak jak narysowałem i mi doradziliście co i jak. 
Jednak i tak zastanawiałem się już nad rozwaleniem stropu aby ustawić kominy w poprzek siebie i aby wentylacja była na przestrzał, jednak trzebe by było sporo stropu rozwalić i lekko zmienić rozstaw krokwi na dachu, tak że jeśli zrobię jak na rysunku i będzie dobrze to tak zostawiam. 
Jedeną wentylację z komina nr 1 może zrobię tak jak radzi Antech aby poprowadzić wentylację na poddaszu osobną rurą i wyprowadzić jak wywietrznik dachowy. 
Ale mieszam, ale kominy nie dają mi spokoju. 
Dzięki za rady. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

Ino ,że te grzybki na dachówkach to dopust Boży ...

----------


## antech

może pokombinuj z nasadami kominowymi? jak te wywietrzniki dachowe zechcesz robić to wyprowadzaj je jak najwyżej najlepiej przy kalenicy.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Jednak i tak zastanawiałem się już nad rozwaleniem stropu aby ustawić kominy w poprzek siebie i aby wentylacja była na przestrzał, jednak trzebe by było sporo stropu rozwalić i lekko zmienić rozstaw krokwi na dachu


Nie trzeba tak demonizować tej zasady "na przestrzał", bo cała rzecz się sprowadza tylko do tego, aby napór wiatru od strony tylko *jednego* bocznego wlotu (niestety częsty błąd naszych Budowniczych) nie spowodował wtłaczania zimnego powietrza do kanału wentylacyjnego. Podobnie (choć na pewno nieco gorzej), jak w konfiguracji "na przestrzał" zadziałają dwa boczne wloty pod kątem 90 stopni, bo z którejkolwiek strony będzie większe ciśnienie wiatru, powietrze będzie miało możliwość wyjścia tym drugim. Tylko duże ciśnienie pochodzące od wiatru przy *jednym* bocznym otworze może spowodować pokonanie siły wyporu słupa ciepłego powietrza znajdującego się w kanale wentylacyjnym, bo wtedy nie ma *innego* wyjścia.

----------


## eniu

pomysł teoretycznie dobry...

----------


## antech

Bez większej ingerencji tak jak pisze sobieradek..chociaż przy takim układzie wylotów , przy wietrze w naroże komina nie wystąpi podciśnienie, ale to żadko się zdaży, więc można zaryzykować
Tam pisałeś że gdy ustawisz kominy obok siebie wzdlóż to krokwie musisz zmienić, jeżeli to jedyny problem  to zmień te krokwie (jakis wymian).
W Twojej sytuacji bym rozważał właściwie dwie wersje, albo ustawiam wzdłóż, albo odzielam wentylację od kanałów i wyciagam ja jako wywietrzniki dachowe przy kalenicy. ( zapewne nie masz kratek doprowadzających świerze powietrze do domu (nawiewna), to będzie się zdarzało często że jedna kratka załózmy w łazience będzie nawiewna a w kominku wywiewna i bedziesz zasysał nie tędy co trzeba, lub odwrotnie..zasada ustawiania kratek jest jasna powinny one byc usytuowane w pomieszczeniach "brudnych" aby dopływ powietrza następował od pomieszczeń najczystrzych do "najbrudniejszych.". 
czerpnie do kominka masz?
Albo kup sobie za małe pieniadze czujnik cisnienia i jak bedzie cofka to się załaczy wentylator (taka hybryda)

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Może i trzeba by było pokombinować z tymi nasadami kominowymi, sam już nie wiem. 
Eniu piszesz 


> pomysł teoretycznie dobry...


 do którego pomysłu się odnosisz? 
Antech piszesz, że można zarysykować, jak bym nie chciał ryzykować tylko chciałbym aby było dobrze. Ze zmianą ustawienia wiąże się jeszcze rozwalenie kawałka stropu, a to już trochę utrudnia. 
Może jednak jak pisze Sobieradek nie ma co wyolbrzymiać problemu i tak jak jest przy wlotach powietrza po przekątnej będzie dobrze. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

> Witam. Może i trzeba by było pokombinować z tymi nasadami kominowymi, sam już nie wiem. 
> Eniu piszesz  do którego pomysłu się odnosisz? 
> Antech piszesz, że można zarysykować, jak bym nie chciał ryzykować tylko chciałbym aby było dobrze. Ze zmianą ustawienia wiąże się jeszcze rozwalenie kawałka stropu, a to już trochę utrudnia. 
> Może jednak jak pisze Sobieradek nie ma co wyolbrzymiać problemu i tak jak jest przy wlotach powietrza po przekątnej będzie dobrze. 
> Pozdrawiam



Właśnie do tego pomysłu z wycięciem dwóch otworów w narożniku
się odnosiłem. To zmniejsza szanse wiatru.

Daj sobie luz z tym dzieleniem włosa na czworo ! Czujniczki ,wentylatorki...
wszystko dobre jak "chodzi" , albo jak jest prąd  :big grin: .

Średnio raz w roku w roku będziesz mieć mieć cofkę dymu , kilka razy
ciąg wsteczny spowodowany wiatrem. Cofki wynikające z powodów
nie zależnych od usytuowania otworów będą Cię nawiedzać znacznie częściej.

Wyluzuj !

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Tak to jet jak się robi dla siebie, wszystko się wyolbrzymia. Ale kończę z tym "dzieleniem włosa na czworo" i zostaje jak jest i jak mi radzicie wloty zrobię po przekątnej. 
Pozdrawiam i dzięki.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Może jednak jak pisze Sobieradek nie ma co wyolbrzymiać problemu i tak jak jest przy wlotach powietrza po przekątnej będzie dobrze.


To (podobno) najlepsze ustawienie otworów "na przestrzał" też najlepsze jest teoretycznie, bo najlepiej działa wtedy, gdy kierunek wiatru jest zgodny z ich osią. Gdy jest w stosunku do tej osi ukośny, to tworzą się wiry (ruch turbulentny) i wentylacja (konwekcyjna/grawitacyjna) jest zakłócana. Uczyli mnie kiedyś o tym trochę na Politechnice  :big grin: 
I tak, jak pisze *eniu* jest jeszcze cała gama przypadków, jak np.: czy nie zaobserwowałeś kiedyś takiej pogody, gdy dym "klei" się do dachu i za cholerę nie chce z niego spłynąć(?) albo wiatr ma kierunek opadający w dół?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## antech

Dlatego trzeba kombinowac trochę z wentylacją hybrydową, technologia pozwala za małe pieniadze to wdrażać.
Podstawowym grzechem inwestorów jest zaniedbanie dopływu powietrza, jak nie ma dopływu powietrza w ilosci takiej jak uciekające powietrze to ciągu nigdy nie bedzie, rzadko kto robi otwory nawiewne, a ilość powietrza infiltracyjnego nie jest wystarczająca do zapewnienia ciagu, jeżeli do tego dojdą turbulencje przy wylotach wentylacyjnych to aż wentylacja sie prosi o zasysanie powietrza jednym przewodem a oddawanie drugim, a potem ludzie sie dziwia że ciaguy nie ma.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Dzięki za odpowiedzi i tak szerokie zainteresowanie . WIELKIE DZIĘKI. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## elka51

> Witam. Nie zmieści się w więźbie dachowej jak dam kominy poprzecznie.


O wymianach w konstrukcji więźby nikt z ??? zatrudnionych ??? pracowników nie słyszał?




> W projekcie mam tak jak narysowałem tylko komin nr 2 jest odwrotnie postawiony, wentylacje są obok siebie. Ja przestawiłem wentylacją do ściany gdyż chciałem mieć wlot do komina od czoał gdyż piec będzie stał na wprost komina i chciałem podłączyć go po jak najkrótszej drodze czyli na wprost. I z tąd moje pytanie czy tak będzie dobrze, czy coś zmienić w ustawieniu kominów.


A co sądzi o twoich pomysłach Projektant czy KB (który swoim podpisem będzie musiał potwierdzić nieprawdę?? - tj. "zgodność z posiadaną dokumemtacją").

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Elka51 o wymianach słyszał, ale jak wcześniej pisałem musiałbym rozwalić kawałek stropu aby ustawić komin poprzecznie. 
Co do potwierdzania nieprawdy to dlaczego tak piszesz, pisałem, że takie ustawienie jest w projekcie tylko zamieniłem ustawienie jednego komina gdyż tak lepiej mi pasuje pod kominek i kanał wentylacyjny jest odwrotnie. Projektant i KB nie wiedzą przeciwwskazań,/wszystko będzie w dzienniku budowy/ konstrukcji nie zmieniam, a stawiając kominy poprzecznie aby kanały wentylacyjne miały wlot powietrza na przestrzał to była by większa zmiana. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

Zibik bis ??  :big grin:

----------


## karolekk

czy komin też docieplić styropinanem, czy może lepiej wełną ?
podpowiedzcie

----------


## eniu

> czy komin też docieplić styropinanem, czy może lepiej wełną ?
> podpowiedzcie


Jeśli musisz docieplać , to wełną...

----------


## sotb

Ja właśnie mam "nic" i komin powyżej dachu do rozebrania i wybudowania od nowa. Zaprawa zamieniła się w piasek, a cegły można zdejmować jak klocki LEGO. I to wszystko po 5 latach od wybudowania i 2 sezonach palenia w kominku.

----------


## eniu

> Ja właśnie mam "nic" i komin powyżej dachu do rozebrania i wybudowania od nowa. Zaprawa zamieniła się w piasek, a cegły można zdejmować jak klocki LEGO. I to wszystko po 5 latach od wybudowania i 2 sezonach palenia w kominku.



Widziałem taki przypadek . Komin budowany latem . Cegły rozgrzane
na słońcu "wypiły" natychmiast wodę , powodując jej wyparowanie
zanim związał cement. Trochę winy może być też po stronie wapna
użytego w zaprawie , które reaguje z sadzą.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

mam dwa pytanka: 
1. do pieca kondensacyjnego mam komin schidel avant. podczas odbioru kominiarz strasznie marudził że nie ma w nim dodatkowej rury z kwasówki, mówił że ten komin się rozleci po paru latach od palenia kondensatem? jak to jest bo trochę mnie zaniepokoił ?
2. do kominka tez mam schidel, ale mniejsza o to, czy nad tymi kominami na wylocie należy nadbudować jakiś daszek, bo na ta chwile deszcz leje do środka?

----------


## eniu

Awant ma rury wykonane w jakiejś kosmicznej technologii. Materiał z którego 
są zrobione ściskają pod ciśnieniem kilkudziesięciu krotnie większym , niż
w systemach Rondo Plus. To tyle zasłyszana teoria . W praktyce - sie okaże  :smile: .

Nie podzielam obaw kominiarza , a daszek bym dał , szczególnie do kominka,
gdzie odpływ wody przez odkraplacz działa do chwili kiedy rozpoczniesz palenie.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

[QUOTE=eniu;4914273

odpływ wody przez odkraplacz działa do chwili kiedy rozpoczniesz palenie.[/QUOTE]

jaki odkraplacz możesz to rozwinąć, bo nie kojarzę czegoś takiego u mnie.

----------


## eniu

> jaki odkraplacz możesz to rozwinąć, bo nie kojarzę czegoś takiego u mnie.


Mam na myśli rurkę do odprowadzania kondensatu. W przypadku
urządzeń na paliwo stałe jest to trochę kiepski pomysł , gdyż 
zapycha się bardzo szybko.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Chciałbym nawiązując do wcześniejszego mojego problemu zapytać się czy można od piwnicy postawić sam kanał kominowy a dopiero od piętra zacząć budowanie komina wraz z kanałem wentylacyjnym. Komin systemowy. 
Czy muszę od piwnicy zacząć z wentylacją , zaznaczam że wentylacja do salnou. 
Czy nic się nie będzie działo gdy od salony zacznę murować  z  gotowych elementów składających się z przewodu kominowego i wentylacji w jednym, gdy wcześniej była sam pustak kominowy. 
Nie wiem czy jasno napisałem. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

Ja bym odpuścił sobie jeszcze jedno piętro  :smile: . Krótka rurka przez strop i tyle.

----------


## milkowska

Witam,
Ja poprosze o radę, po ilu dniach od budowy komina można go używać? Komin był częściowo rozebrany tak około 2m i wykonany z cegły pełnej a nad dachem klinkierowej. Ile dni nie można w nim palić?
Pzdr

----------


## eniu

2-3 dni bym poczekał jeśli to piec o emisji niskotemperaturowej. Jeśli do
kominka , rozpocznij eksploatację też po 2-3 dniach od delikatnego przepalania ,
 po tygodniu na pól gwizdka , po dwóch mocniej.

----------


## milkowska

*Eniu* dziekuję za odzew, bardzo mi pomogłeś bo od 5 dni ogrzewamy sie elektrycznością i ciągle jest nam zimno, ale jak za 2 dni lekko napalimy to będzie bardzo miło  :big grin:

----------


## wibart

Mam wyceny dwóch kominów systemowych do kominka (uzywany rekreacyjnie i dla klimatu), 9m, trójnik 45, przekrój 18
Schidel Rondo Plus 3400
Plewa Uni Fe 2500

pytanie zero-jedynkowe, który wybrać?

----------


## eniu

> Mam wyceny dwóch kominów systemowych do kominka (uzywany rekreacyjnie i dla klimatu), 9m, trójnik 45, przekrój 18
> Schidel Rondo Plus 3400
> Plewa Uni Fe 2500
> 
> pytanie zero-jedynkowe, który wybrać?



Nie wiem co to pytanie 0-1 ?  :smile: 


Oba dobre. Plewa lepszy.

----------


## kupiecjudex

A gdy nie rekreacyjnie a częściej, przy okazji dla klimatu też???

----------


## eniu

> A gdy nie rekreacyjnie a częściej, przy okazji dla klimatu też???



Ja obstaję przy swoim  :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dzie-wyczystka.

----------


## wibart

> Nie wiem co to pytanie 0-1 ? 
> 
> 
> Oba dobre. Plewa lepszy.


Dlaczego Plewa?  :smile:

----------


## eniu

> Dlaczego Plewa?



Powołuję się na ranking niemiecki. Tam Plewa był pierwszy , zapewne Schiedel
się na nim uczył ,ale uprościł sprawę (może przyoszczędził ?). Schiedel w Polsce
to nr 1, ale z powodu inwestycji i marketingu . Różnice są nieznaczne w systemach
podstawowych.Natomiast nowości Schiedla (np Avant) to kosmos...

----------


## eniu

> Ja zdecydowałem się na turbokominek, jest w nim elektroniczna kontrola procesu spalania i zamknięty system dzięki czemu nie osadza się kamień kotłowy, ciekawe  info są tu http://www.makroterm.pl/produkty/kominki-turbokominki


Coś Ci się popitoliło z tą reklamą puszek wodnych. To jest wątek o kominach  :big grin:

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Mam pytanie dotyczące komina, mianowicie jaka powinna być odległość komina od krokwi. Ja mam krokwię umocowaną od wkładu komina około 20 cm. Komin systemowy, czyli za wkładem jest wełna, pustak kominowy oraz obudowalem komin cegłą  klinkierową 6 cm i po obłożeniu komina klinkierem krokwia znajduje sie około 1 cm od klinkieru.
Czy tak można zostawić.
Czy przełożyć krokwie. 
Czy może czymś jeszcze zabezpieczyć krokwię. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pstaszek

> Witam. Mam pytanie dotyczące komina, mianowicie jaka powinna być odległość komina od krokwi. Ja mam krokwię umocowaną od wkładu komina około 20 cm. Komin systemowy, czyli za wkładem jest wełna, pustak kominowy oraz obudowalem komin cegłą  klinkierową 6 cm i po obłożeniu komina klinkierem krokwia znajduje sie około 1 cm od klinkieru.
> Czy tak można zostawić.
> Czy przełożyć krokwie. 
> Czy może czymś jeszcze zabezpieczyć krokwię. 
> Pozdrawiam


Jeżeli masz tylko 1 cm luzu, to powinieneś użyc blachy stalowej. W takich sytuacjach można też użyć płyty GKF (dwie warstwy) ale w Twoim przypadku na to nie ma miejsca bo potrzebne jest min. 2,5 cm.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Jeżeli masz tylko 1 cm luzu, to powinieneś użyc blachy stalowej.


Blacha stalowa świetnie przewodzi ciepło (a także gorąco  :big lol: )
Ja włożyłem kawałki płyty krzemianowo-wapniowej Super Izol.
No, ale na to potrzeba co najmniej te 3 cm. 
Pozostaje więc tylko tektura żaroodporna (odporność - 1500 st.C)
Czy to jednak nie przesada, jeśli *ewa&mariusz* dali już TAKĄ kilkunastocentymetrową izolację (i to przy kominie systemowym)?

----------


## pstaszek

> Blacha stalowa świetnie przewodzi ciepło (a także gorąco )


To prawda, że stal świetnie przewodzi ciepło. Jednak tutaj nie chodzi o współczynnik przenikalności ciepła ale o odporność na ogień, a to są zupełnie różne rzeczy...

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> To prawda, że stal świetnie przewodzi ciepło. Jednak tutaj nie chodzi o współczynnik przenikalności ciepła ale o odporność na ogień, a to są zupełnie różne rzeczy...


Czy trzeba ci tak "na talerzu" tłumaczyć, że od rozpalonej blachy to drewno się po prostu ZAPALI, podcza gdy jej się rzeczywiście nic nie stanie (nawet, gdy będzie rozżarzona "do czerwoności")??
Blacha NIE JEST IZOLATOREM !!!

----------


## pstaszek

> Czy trzeba ci tak "na talerzu" tłumaczyć, że od rozpalonej blachy to drewno się po prostu ZAPALI, podcza gdy jej się rzeczywiście nic nie stanie (nawet, gdy będzie rozżarzona "do czerwoności")??
> Blacha NIE JEST IZOLATOREM !!!


Niepotrzebnie przywołujesz tak skrajną sytuację, chociaż właśnie sam doszedłeś do sedna sprawy... W przypadku, w którym blacha rozgrzeje się do czerwoności, inne "IZOLATORY", które miałyby chronić przed ogniem już wcześniej ulegną spaleniu, tak więc to blacha będzie dłużej chronić przed bezpośrednim ogniem i dokładnie o to chodzi. Od ciepłej blachy, płyty, czy tektury drewno się nie zapali - jednak finalnie wszystkie te materiały osiągną temperaturę taką jak źródło ciepła...

----------


## eniu

> Niepotrzebnie przywołujesz tak skrajną sytuację, chociaż właśnie sam doszedłeś do sedna sprawy... W przypadku, w którym blacha rozgrzeje się do czerwoności, inne "IZOLATORY", które miałyby chronić przed ogniem już wcześniej ulegną spaleniu, tak więc to blacha będzie dłużej chronić przed bezpośrednim ogniem i dokładnie o to chodzi. Od ciepłej blachy, płyty, czy tektury drewno się nie zapali - jednak finalnie wszystkie te materiały osiągną temperaturę taką jak źródło ciepła...




Ptaszek . dlaczego uważasz , że drewno nie zapali się od
ciepłej blachy . Skąd czerpiesz wiedzę na ten temat .
Jesteś kominiarzem , zdunem , strażakiem ? Robiłeś jakieś
doświadczenia ? Może czytałeś jakąś rozprawkę naukową?

Dlaczego pytam ? Ano dlatego ,ze od pisanych przez Ciebie
bzdur może zależeć bezpieczeństwo lub nawet życie
czytających .

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Czyli mam zostawić tak jak jest, coś włożyć pomiędzy komin a krokwie. Przypomnę, komin systemowy, wkład ceramiczny, otulina z wełny, pustak kominowy, 2 cm zaprawy i 6 cm cegła klinkierowa. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

Od wypełniania przestrzeni miedzy kominem a krokwią , lepsze
jest zostawienie przestrzeni wentylowanej . Zgodnie z przepisami,
elementy konstrukcyjne budynku powinny być w odległości
30 cm od strumienia spalin. Jeśli możesz przełożyć krokwię
bez kłopotu , zrób to. Jeśli nie , to na pewno nie wkładaj
nic w tą 1 cm przestrzeń. Ekran z blachy może być skuteczny
pod warunkiem ,że umieścisz go w pewnej odległości od drewna,
na co u Ciebie nie ma miejsca.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Eniu nie wiem czy krokwie da sie przestawić,  zdemontowanie jej może ją np. uszkodzić. Pogadam z dachowcami i zobaczymy. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bullineczka

Witam, krótkie pytanko: domek 110m2 kominek + kocioł na paliwo stałe planuję  wkłady 180 okrągłe 8,5m wysokość. Czy lepiej dać fi 200 a może kwadraty co lepsze i czy 200 to nie dużo w moim przypadku ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

Z jakiego materiału te wkłady? Rozumiem, że mają być dwa ?
Jeden do kominka, drugi do kotła ?

----------


## Bullineczka

Wkłady Marywila 2szt.

----------


## eniu

Nie wiedząc jaki będzie kocioł i kominek, daj może fi 200.
Do kominka zamiast ceramiki kwasówka.

----------


## Bullineczka

Dzisiaj rozmawiałem z ludzmi i najczęstsze opinie to: 
1 zrób z cegły i nie pchaj się w koszty z wkładem
2. jak cegła to nie wkład- bezsens
 Sprawdziłem w "swoim" domu, w którym komin ma ok 28lat, kanał 14x27 i musze powiedzieć że zero zużycia. Palone mokrym opałem. Normalnie mam niezłą banie z tymi kominami. Nie chce przedobrzyć i nie chce żeby była lipa

----------


## M K

Jak będziesz słuchać dalej rad tych "oszczędnych doradców" to nie wyjdziesz na tym dobrze.

Komin do pieca c.o. na paliwo stałe, typu węgiel, miał, drewno, ..... - tylko ceramiczny.
Kominek - jak będziesz palić suchym drewnem to komin może być murowany plus wkład z blachy gat. 1.4404, może być również wkład ceramiczny ale tu trzeba bardzo uważać bo potrafi popękać, jak kominek jest kiepskiej jakości albo palacz jest nieświadomy.

*Eniu* podał przekroje takie trochę na wyrost, bo i skąd ma wiedzieć jaki tam będzie kominek czy piec c.o. 
Takie wymagania odnośnie przekroju, wysokości komina są podawane przez producentów pieców, kominków, ..... Zależność jest prosta, im większa moc pieca tym większy przekrój komina.
Trzeba obliczyć ( a może masz to już obliczone w projekcie) jakie jest zapotrzebowanie na moc cieplną budynku. Do tego zapotrzebowania dobiera się odpowiednią moc urządzeń grzewczych i możemy określić wymagany przekrój kominów.

----------


## karcz3

Co powiecie o takich systemach kominowych?? dostałem oferte i moze ktoś z was ma jakies doswiadczenia z tymi kominami??


Jesteśmy oficjalnym importerem i dystrybutorem kominów ceramicznych EFFE2 na Polskę.

Są to włoskie kominy charakteryzujące się bardzo dobrymi parametrami (odporne na pożar sadzy, mała waga komina, 40 lat gwarancji (Schiedel daje 30 lat)).

Koszt komina EFFE2 to około 50% ceny analogicznego komina trójwarstwowego Schiedela Rondo Plus i to jest jedyny producent kominów do którego można porównać kominy EFFE2, jeśli chodzi o parametry. Nie zalecamy z własnego doświadczenia kupowania kominów – czeskie rury ceramiczne i pustak własnej produkcji (każdy element posiada atesty ale nie ma atestu jako system).

Posiadamy trzy systemy tych kominów, system DOMUS (do kominków oraz kotłów na paliwa stałe), ULTRA (do kotłów na gaz i olej opałowy) oraz ULTRA DUPLEX (do pieców z zamkniętą komorą spalania). Są to systemy bez wentylacji, polecamy połączenie tego systemu z pustakami wentylacyjnymi Leier (wychodzi najtaniej)

W załącznikach są ceny różnych długości kominów DOMUS, (można zobaczyć cały cennik klikając podgląd wydruku)

----------


## eniu

To, że coś ma 40 lat gwarancji, nie świadczy ani o tym, że jest dobre,
ani o tym,ze jest złe. Może być sygnałem, że chce być lepsze od tego
co ma 30 lat gwarancji. W kominkach Schiedel nie zawsze się sprawdza.
Do innych zastosowań super. Ile lat Schiedel już jest na Polskim rynku?
Rozbierał ktoś komin po 30 latach? 

O Effe już pisałem . Być może to niezły system . Trzeba zaufać producentowi,
albo budować z cegieł...

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Dzisiaj rozmawiałem z ludzmi i najczęstsze opinie to: 
> 1 zrób z cegły i nie pchaj się w koszty z wkładem
> 2. jak cegła to nie wkład- bezsens
>  Sprawdziłem w "swoim" domu, w którym komin ma ok 28lat, kanał 14x27 i musze powiedzieć że zero zużycia. Palone mokrym opałem. Normalnie mam niezłą banie z tymi kominami. Nie chce przedobrzyć i nie chce żeby była lipa



To może przeczytaj ten wątek, udało się ograniczyć do 3 stron :http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...min-do-kominka

----------


## lotnik

> Jak już pisałem wcześniej spoiwo łączące wełnę w temperaturze ok 250 stopni C ulega spaleniu. *eniu* wcześniej mówił, że wełna się "przypala". Dzieje się tak bo spoiwem wełny są żywice organiczne które pod wpływem w/w temperatury koksują i mogą przenieść żar na stykające się z wełną, elementy łatwo palne np.: konstrukcje drewniane. Tak więc wełna nie jest wcale takim super ogniochronnym materiałem, jak to zachwalają jej producenci. 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie tylko według mnie, pisał już o tym kilkukrotnie Wojtek 796 oraz ludzie zajmujący się zawodowo instalacją kominków i wykonywaniem obudów do nich którzy rozbierali, obudowy kominków z GK i wełny skalnej, po kilkuletnim ich użytkowaniu. Wspominali o piasku wysypującym się z takiej obudowy.



O! ja pier.... ale gosciu masz talent.
Wełną skalną zabezpiecza p.poż się wiele różnych przegród w bodownictiw, np stropy w garażach podziemnych, przejscia ogniowe przez strefy, kanały dymowe na 120 minut, obkłada się konstrukcje stalowe bo ma lepszą wytrzymałość na temperaturę niż stal

----------


## lotnik

Tak, a nawet widziałem na żywo razem ze strażakami.
Wełna SKALNA nie spali się .
Jak nie wierzysz to sprawdz sam. 
Wełna szklana, owszem  się stopi

----------


## M K

Wełna nie ale spoiwo w wełnie tak, wiesz o tym? Do zapalenia tego spoiwa wystarczy temperatura trochę ponad 200 stopni.  Ponado przy pożarze komina lub niedaj Boże domu, temperatury przekracza 1000 stopni a wtedy ta wełna podtrzymuje pięknie ogień.
To też mówili Ci strażacy,  Gościu? 
Nie widziałeś zdjęć palącej się chałupy? Spoiwo używane przy produkcji wełny mineralnej i skalnej jest tak samo palne.

----------


## eniu

Liderem w zabezpieczeniach p-poż. w Europie jest firma Promat.
Wydaje mi się, że to trochę inne produkty
niż wełna skalna  :big grin: . Lotnik, jak ochłoniesz po sylwku, sprawdź.
 Znajdziesz coś ciekawego wklej linkę, podyskutujemy...

----------


## dawiniel

Witam wszystkich.

Przeczytałem od deski do deski i nie znalazłem opinii na temat kominów firmy ICOPAL WULCAN ECO. Ostatnio mocno namawia mnie sprzedawca na zakup tego zestawu. We wcześniejszych ofertach i wycenach wszyscy namawiali i wyceniali schiedla. Dowiedziałem się jednak, że oferowane w wycenach systemy to proste kominy bez wełny ocieplającej i pewnie podawane były w wycenie aby przyciągnąć uwagę w miarę niską ceną. Przedstawiony w ofercie WULCAN jest bardzo podobny do shiedla - oglądałem w hurtowni oba modele. Dla mnie różni się tylko drzwiczkami rewizyjnymi, ale jestem w tym temacie laikiem.
Nadmienię, że w ostatniej hurtowni dysponują i shiedlem i wulcanem więc wygląda na to, że sprzedawca jest bezstronny.
Proszę o opininię na temat ICOPAL-a.

----------


## eniu

a jaka jest różnica w cenie?

----------


## lotnik

> Liderem w zabezpieczeniach p-poż. w Europie jest firma Promat.
> Wydaje mi się, że to trochę inne produkty
> niż wełna skalna . Lotnik, jak ochłoniesz po sylwku, sprawdź.
>  Znajdziesz coś ciekawego wklej linkę, podyskutujemy...


Masz rację - wydaje Ci się

----------


## lotnik

> Wełna nie ale spoiwo w wełnie tak, wiesz o tym? Do zapalenia tego spoiwa wystarczy temperatura trochę ponad 200 stopni.  Ponado przy pożarze komina lub niedaj Boże domu, temperatury przekracza 1000 stopni a wtedy ta wełna podtrzymuje pięknie ogień.
> To też mówili Ci strażacy,  Gościu? 
> Nie widziałeś zdjęć palącej się chałupy? Spoiwo używane przy produkcji wełny mineralnej i skalnej jest tak samo palne.


Kolego , nie spoiwo tylko lepiszcze jak już chcesz być taki mundry.
Poszukaj sobie jaką klase palności ma wełna skalna i doczytaj tez głębiej co to jest s oraz d.
Poczytaj też jakie produkty do biernej ochrony p.poż stosuje sie np w największych elektrowniach czy elektrociepowniach (np na największej elektrowni w Europie)
Współpracuję z rzeczoznawcami p.poż. 
Widziałem na żywo jak się palą różne materiały budowlane, w tym i wełnę skalną i uwierz mi -  nie pali się.
Jak chcesz to z ostatnich testów pożarowych w skali rzeczywistej na których byłem, mogę Ci przesłać zdjęcia na maila łącznie w uchwyconą temperatura pożaru.

----------


## dawiniel

różnica w cenie to około 500-700pln na komplecie, ale oczywiście porównując gołego shiedla bez wełny do wszystko mającego icopal-a

----------


## eniu

Wiesz, niektórzy wolą gołego VW od Daci z bajerami . Ale nie piję
tu do Icpala, bo go słabo znam. Ty z kolei, możesz mieć problemy ze
wzrokowym rozpoznaniem różnic. Do sprawnego pieca na węgiel,
różnica może nie być taka istotna, bo będzie niższa temperatura.
Do kominka już gorzej...

Sprawdź jeszcze Plewa. Mają podobno niezłe ceny, a  według mnie,
to doskonały produkt.

----------


## dawiniel

OKi - dzięki zerknę na ten produkt. Z drugiej strony ciekawe czy ICOPAL jest tak mało popularny czy tak słaby, że nie widać na jego temat opinii na tym forum.

----------


## eniu

To raczej Schiedel się tak rozbisurmanił, że innym ciężko się przebić...

Z drugiej strony po co eksperymentować, skoro to dobry komin?
A rozpoznanie która podróbka jest dobra czy zła , nie jest łatwe.
Trudno nawet powiedzieć kto kogo podrabiał. W DE mówią, ze to
Plewa był pierwszy...

W Polsce mamy za to "wysyp" nowych firm. Niektóre się sypią po 
wzięciu do ręki... :big grin:

----------


## lotnik

> Kolego lub Gościu, do wyboru
> Fakt nie spoiwo tylko lepiszcze (moje przejęzyczenie). To w jakiej temperaturze to lepiszcze się zapali ? 
> Nie sprzedajesz wełny skalnej, przypadkiem?


Widze , ze Cię nie przekonam merytorycznymi argumentami.
Moze sam się przekonasz.
Weż sobie wełną skalną (najlepiej taką jak sie montuje w kominach skoro piszemy w tym temacie kominów, lub elewacyjną. Możesz też taką do zabezpieczen ogniowych konstrukcji stalowych wziąsć) Weż też palnik gazowy taki do zgrzewania np miedzi (wg producentów palników dają przeważnie 1200 C) i postaraj się taką wełnę spalic.
Zobacz też czy się rozpada, czy wydziela dym lub płonace krople.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> ciekawe czy ICOPAL jest tak mało popularny czy tak słaby, że nie widać na jego temat opinii na tym forum.


Przed zakupem moich kominów systemowych porównywałem dokładnie schiedel'a, icopal'a, leier'a i kilka innych jeszcze.
Najpierw na prospektach (porównanie wymiarów, ilość wersji i skojarzeń "komin spalinowy-kanał/y wentylacyjny/e") a następnie "gołym okiem" w hurtowniach. Wrażenia generalne z oględzin Icopal'a: firmę mam "za miedzą" - (nomen-omen) *Zduńska* Wola:
1. toporna, ciężka konstrukcja (przy tej samej średnicy wkładu ceramicznego - większe wymiary poprzeczne gotowego komina)
2. ubogi zestaw podzespołów (mniejszy wybór skojarzeń "kanał spalinowy/kanały wentylacyjne i mniejszy asortyment średnic)
3. b. wysoka cena (jak za tak kiepską ofertę  :sad: )
Schiedel przy Icopal'u, to jak gazela przy hipopotamie (choć ta sama średnica rury i  niewiele wyższa cena  :big grin: ) - wejdź w google i porównaj gabaryty!
Sam ostatecznie wybrałem (z uwagi na bogaty asortyment, mniejszy ciężar od schiedel'a oraz przystępną cenę) system CJ-Blok:
http://www.kominy.cjblok.com.pl/pl/8...tylacyjne.html

Pozdrawiam

----------


## M K

> Widze , ze Cię nie przekonam merytorycznymi argumentami.
> Moze sam się przekonasz.
> Weż sobie wełną skalną (najlepiej taką jak sie montuje w kominach skoro piszemy w tym temacie kominów, lub elewacyjną. Możesz też taką do zabezpieczen ogniowych konstrukcji stalowych wziąsć) Weż też palnik gazowy taki do zgrzewania np miedzi (wg producentów palników dają przeważnie 1200 C) i postaraj się taką wełnę spalic.
> Zobacz też czy się rozpada, czy wydziela dym lub płonace krople.


Nie widzę żadnych merytorycznych argumentów z Twojej strony o niepalności wełny skalnej. Mówisz tylko, że "nie pali się" i nadmieniasz o próbach z palnikiem.
Jakie to były próby, ich czas, temperatura rzeczywista płomienia, rodzaj wełny (producent) nie wiemy nic.
Natomiast moje pytania w jakiej temperaturze zapali się lepiszcze używane przy produkcji wełny pozostawiłeś bez odpowiedzi.

A więc przejdźmy do faktów, trzeba rozdzielić izolacje wykonywane w instalacjach przemysłowych które są zamknięte w izolowanych obudowach nie stykających się z materiałami łatwopalnymi. Od izolacji w domach w których materiały izolacyjne stykają się z materiałami łatwopalnymi takimi jak np.: konstrukcja drewniana dachu i stropu poddasza.
Wełna, łatwo przepuszcza powietrze, więc jeżeli styka się z np.: z kominem w którym zapaliły się sadze i mamy do czynienia z temperaturami 1000 stopni i więcej. W takich warunkach wełna zamiast izolować, zaczyna przenosić temperaturę na stykające się z nią elementy drewnianej konstrukcji. 
Czym to grozi, to wiadomo, pożarem. Przypominam tylko , że lepiszcze spajające wełnę zacznie się zwęglać w przedziale (zależy co tam użyto) 200-300 stopni. Trochę to mniej jak 1000 stopni ale bezpieczna temperatura dla drewna to też nie jest.
To jak z tą niepalnością wełny skalnej, bazaltowej?  Wierzyć w to co pisze producent na opakowaniu wełny i w karcie produktu? 

Duże doświadczenie z tym materiałem mają osoby zajmujące się kominkami, zduństwem.  W tym samym wątku, post nr #201,  *eniu * zamieścił zdjęcia przypalonej wełny z kominów Schiedel a jak taka wełna wygląda po kilku latach użytkowania w zabudowie kominków opisywali również inni doświadczeni *zduni* oraz *Wojtek 796* który jest specem od materiałów izolacyjnych i ogniotrwałych. 

Ponownie zapytam, sprzedajesz wełnę?

----------


## dawiniel

> 1. toporna, ciężka konstrukcja (przy tej samej średnicy wkładu ceramicznego - większe wymiary poprzeczne gotowego komina)


wiesz sprawdziłem te wymiary - chyba nie do końca wyglada tak jak pisałeś
http://http://www.kominy.icopal.pl/i...ylacja#wymiary
czyli wyglada na to, że mają dokładnie taki sam wymiar jak zakupione przez ciebie a nawet całkiem możliwe, że 200tka CJ blok jest większa o 4cm i dłuższa o 2.
Chyba, że od czasu kiedy wybierałeś oferta icopal-a uległa zmianie.
poniżej ICOPAL

a teraz twój CJ Blok

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Chyba, że od czasu kiedy wybierałeś oferta icopal-a uległa zmianie.


A to możliwe, bo gdy ja kupowałem, to były *tylko* takie gabaryty (i średnice fi140 i 200):
http://www.kominy.icopal.pl/index.ph...opal-wulkan-ci
A aktualne *ceny* Icopal'a i CJ-Blok sprawdzałeś?

P.S. link, który powyżej podałeś jest chyba "nieczynny"(?)

----------


## eniu

> Nie widzę żadnych merytorycznych argumentów z Twojej strony o niepalności wełny skalnej. Mówisz tylko, że "nie pali się" i nadmieniasz o próbach z palnikiem.
> Jakie to były próby, ich czas, temperatura rzeczywista płomienia, rodzaj wełny (producent) nie wiemy nic.
> Natomiast moje pytania w jakiej temperaturze zapali się lepiszcze używane przy produkcji wełny pozostawiłeś bez odpowiedzi.
> 
> A więc przejdźmy do faktów, trzeba rozdzielić izolacje wykonywane w instalacjach przemysłowych które są zamknięte w izolowanych obudowach nie stykających się z materiałami łatwopalnymi. Od izolacji w domach w których materiały izolacyjne stykają się z materiałami łatwopalnymi takimi jak np.: konstrukcja drewniana dachu i stropu poddasza.
> Wełna, łatwo przepuszcza powietrze, więc jeżeli styka się z np.: z kominem w którym zapaliły się sadze i mamy do czynienia z temperaturami 1000 stopni i więcej. W takich warunkach wełna zamiast izolować, zaczyna przenosić temperaturę na stykające się z nią elementy drewnianej konstrukcji. 
> Czym to grozi, to wiadomo, pożarem. Przypominam tylko , że lepiszcze spajające wełnę zacznie się zwęglać w przedziale (zależy co tam użyto) 200-300 stopni. Trochę to mniej jak 1000 stopni ale bezpieczna temperatura dla drewna to też nie jest.
> To jak z tą niepalnością wełny skalnej, bazaltowej?  Wierzyć w to co pisze producent na opakowaniu wełny i w karcie produktu? 
> 
> ...


Również post  #200. Widać firmę... To były tylko iskierki z fleksa.
Ale palnik acetylenowy  też mam  :big grin:

----------


## dawiniel

[QUOTE=sobieradek;5099427]A to możliwe, bo gdy ja kupowałem, to były *tylko* takie gabaryty (i średnice fi140 i 200):
A aktualne *ceny* Icopal'a i CJ-Blok sprawdzałeś?
QUOTE]
W cenniku jednak cj block wygląda drożej, ale pewnie jak wyślę zapytanie o ofertę powinni zejść z ceny katalogowej, ale chyba nie aż o 2 tysiące - zobaczymy.
Jak chcesz z ciekawości zerknąc na icopal-a to wejdz na ich stronę tu lini mi też czasem nie działąją.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> W cenniku jednak cj block wygląda drożej, ale pewnie jak wyślę zapytanie o ofertę powinni zejść z ceny katalogowej, ale chyba nie aż o 2 tysiące - zobaczymy


Wiem jedno - swoje dwa CJ-Blok'i kupiłem o 1/3 taniej od Icopal'a, a przy tym miałem w czym wybierać ("gazelę" a nie "hipopotama"!)  :wink: 
Odnośnie cen: może to taka "polityka cenowa" firm, że najbliżej jest ...najdrożej  :Confused: 
Aktualnie i cen, i najnowszych dokonań Icopal'a nie śledzę, bo kominy już ....mam  :cool:

----------


## dawiniel

> Aktualnie i cen, i najnowszych dokonań Icopal'a nie śledzę, bo kominy już ....mam


no tak - fajnie ja już mam porotherm i dachówkę - na kominy się decyduję, ale pewnie decyzja zapadnie szybko :smile:

----------


## eniu

A jak wypada PLEWA ?

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> A jak wypada PLEWA ?


Z ciekawości zajrzałem niedawno na stronę Plewy i z *dużym zdziwieniem* przeczytałem, że dopuszczalna temperatura eksploatacyjna spalin w ich kominie nie może przekraczać 400 st.C*!!??* Z drugiej strony, że jest odporny na pożar sadzy:
http://www.plewa.net.pl/oferta/uni-fe
Na stronie CJ-Blok podają, że 500 st.C:
http://www.kominy.cjblok.com.pl/pl/8,30/2/ceramika.html
Jak rozumieć takie informacje  :Confused: 
Czy CJ-Blok jest lepszy, czy Herr Plewa jest tak skromny?  :big grin:

----------


## eniu

Herr Plewa ( :big grin: ) jest po prostu normalny. Na Plewie uczył się
Schiedel (możesz czytać "czerpał wzorce"), Na Schiedlu
reszta ligi (tej polskiej). Niektórzy nawet wymiarów nie zmienili... 

Jak skojarzysz "herezje" które od roku wypisuję na forum, a inni
heretycy na szerszej wokandzie, z tym co podaje Plewa, może inaczej
spojrzysz na problem komina do kominka.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...pl%2F%3Fp%3D63

----------


## lotnik

> Nie widzę żadnych merytorycznych argumentów z Twojej strony o niepalności wełny skalnej. Mówisz tylko, że "nie pali się" i nadmieniasz o próbach z palnikiem.
> Jakie to były próby, ich czas, temperatura rzeczywista płomienia, rodzaj wełny (producent) nie wiemy nic.
> Natomiast moje pytania w jakiej temperaturze zapali się lepiszcze używane przy produkcji wełny pozostawiłeś bez odpowiedzi.
> 
> A więc przejdźmy do faktów, trzeba rozdzielić izolacje wykonywane w instalacjach przemysłowych które są zamknięte w izolowanych obudowach nie stykających się z materiałami łatwopalnymi. Od izolacji w domach w których materiały izolacyjne stykają się z materiałami łatwopalnymi takimi jak np.: konstrukcja drewniana dachu i stropu poddasza.
> Wełna, łatwo przepuszcza powietrze, więc jeżeli styka się z np.: z kominem w którym zapaliły się sadze i mamy do czynienia z temperaturami 1000 stopni i więcej. W takich warunkach wełna zamiast izolować, zaczyna przenosić temperaturę na stykające się z nią elementy drewnianej konstrukcji. 
> Czym to grozi, to wiadomo, pożarem. Przypominam tylko , że lepiszcze spajające wełnę zacznie się zwęglać w przedziale (zależy co tam użyto) 200-300 stopni. Trochę to mniej jak 1000 stopni ale bezpieczna temperatura dla drewna to też nie jest.
> To jak z tą niepalnością wełny skalnej, bazaltowej?  Wierzyć w to co pisze producent na opakowaniu wełny i w karcie produktu? 
> 
> ...


1. Lepiszcze się nie zapali
2. Wełna się nie zapali
3. Wełna moze się stykać bezposrednio z ogniem lub tez z gorącym przedmiotem
3. Nic tu nie sprzedaje
4. Testów w skali naturalnej (róznych mat budowlanych a głównie p.poż) nie widziałem na fotkach tylko na żywo i to nie raz (zawodowo)
5. Sprawdz sam tym prostym domowym sposobem o którym pisałem to moze uwierzysz

----------


## lotnik

> W tym samym wątku, post nr #201, eniu zamieścił zdjęcia przypalonej wełny z kominów Schiedel


MK oraz eniu 
jakbyscie dokładniej czytali lub się trochę znali na temacie to zauwazylibyście że ja pisze o wełnie *skalnej* natomiast w przytaczanych przez Was postach #200  i #201 na zdjęciu jest wełna* szklana* która ma słabe właściwosci ogniochronne a tak naprawdę *nie jest materiałem ogniochronnym
*

----------


## lotnik

Widac merytorycznosć Twoich wypowiedzi. Nie znasz się na tym a pieniaczysz ELITO FORUM

sprawdż to się przekonasz.

lub dla leniwych przynajmniej wklep w google np" zabezpieczenie konstukcji stalowych wełną skalną " lub "wełna p.poż" itp

----------


## lotnik

sprawdż i wróć z wnioskami bo nie ma sensu dyskutować. 

Ale co mozesz powiedzic jak nie odróżniasz wełny szklanej (która nie jest ogniochronna) od skalnej która jest ogniochronna ( bo bazalt topi się w temp pow 1500C a po dodaniu lepiszcza tem topnienia spada do 1200C i to tylko jeden z powodów)

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> MK oraz eniu 
> jakbyscie dokładniej czytali lub się trochę znali na temacie to zauwazylibyście że ja pisze o wełnie *skalnej* natomiast w przytaczanych przez Was postach #200  i #201 na zdjęciu jest wełna* szklana* która ma słabe właściwosci ogniochronne a tak naprawdę *nie jest materiałem ogniochronnym
> *




Firma Schiedel stosuje wełnę skalną do izolacji swoich kominów.
Kawałek na zdjęciu to wełna z systemu Rondo Plus Schiedla.

----------


## lotnik

Sprzedać to Ci mogę tylko wiedzę , której ewidentnie Ci brakuje i jakoś w tym trwasz a nie starasz się zrozumiec.

Dowodów na niepalnosć wełny skalej jest wiele, np badania przeprowadzane w ITB (poczytaj raporty z badań dostepne w necie) , testy odpornosci ogniowej, i aplikacje gdzie jest stosowana, np jako zabezpieczenie ogniowe stali czy stropów w parkingach podziemnych, czy przejsć instalacyjnych.

Jeszcze raz mówię dowód mozesz sam przeprowadzić palnikiem skoro nikomu nie wierzysz.

Na tych zdjeciach które pokazujesz jest wełna szklana.

Wełna skalna ma inny kolor (szaro-zielony) a nie zółtawy oraz inaczej wygląda po rozerwaniu , nie ma takich włókien linealnych. 
Wełna skalna stosowana w systemach kominowych ma inną gęstosć , kilkukrotnie większą od tej na zdjęciach ( ponad 100kg/m3, przeważnie 120 lub 150) wiec nie da jej się tak rozwinąć jak na zdjęciu i jest w postaci kształtek (łupek)

Schiedel nie produkuje wełny wiec to co montuje to nie jest "wełna Schiedla"

----------


## lotnik

Ale jesteś  leniwy, poszukaj w necie - dostępnych raportów jest bardzo dużo, lub sam sobie "spal" wełnę tak jak opisywałem

----------


## M K

W innym wątku, *Wojtek 796* zacytował atest higieniczny wełny Firerock, wydany przez Narodowy Instytut Zdrowia-Państwowy Zakład Higieny:

"Wyroby powinny stanowić wewnętrzną warstwę przegród budowlanych lub  wewnętrzną warstwę dwustronnej okładziny, a tym samym powinny być  izolowane od strony pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na pobyt ludzi."

Dodatkowo piszą tam:

"Wyrób - płyty, maty, kształtki, granulaty ze skalnej wełny mineralnej"
"Zawierający - wełnę mineralną, żywicę fenolowo-formaldechydową, dodatki hydrofobizujące"


http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...3brochure_2554

Swoją drogą to bardzo zdrowe są te żywice w wełnie, jak zaleca się je schować w obudowie.

----------


## eniu

Lotnik
O braku Twojej wiarygodności może ( nie musi   :smile: ) świadczyć Twój lekceważący
stosunek do adwersarza. W cywilizowanych rozmowach, osoba zarzucająca
mówienie nieprawdy, udowadnia ten fakt, wskazując źródła lub fakty mogące
to udowodnić. Na razie przeciwko Twoim słowom, są :zdjęcia, linki do stron
producenta i parę innych "niespodzianek", które pojawią się jak się okaże, że
nie jesteś tylko pyskaczem.

MK , proponuję rozmawiać z forumowiczem. Pyskacza ignorujmy.

----------


## lotnik

To może w drugą stronę  :smile: , pokażcie dokumenty że wełna skalna jest palna  :smile:  A moze dokumenty że ktoś spalił tą wełnę w tym powiedzmy 1000C.
Bo dokumentów że jest niepalna jest bardzo wiele, sam jeden pokazałes (link do atestu Firerocka)

----------


## M K

Cytuję:

* "Wełna                                                                          mineralna*                                                                          charakteryzuje                                                                          się                                                                          bardzo                                                                          dużą                                                                          chłonnością                                                                          akustyczną,                                                                          co                                                                          pozwala                                                                          stwierdzić,                                                                          iż jest                                                                          to                                                                          materiał                                                                          stworzony                                                                          do                                                                          takich                                                                          zastosowań.                                                                          Odporność                                                                          ogniowa                                                                          * wełny                                                                          mineralnej                                                                          skalnej*                                                                          a                                                                          właściwie                                                                          włókien                                                                          dochodzi                                                                          do                                                                          +1000°C,                                                                          dla _                                                                          wełny                                                                          mineralnej                                                                          szklanej_                                                                          odporność                                                                          wynosi                                                                          około                                                                          +700°C.                                                                          Ale ze                                                                          względu                                                                          na                                                                          spoiwo                                                                          (_lepiszcze_)                                                                          wykazujące                                                                          wytrzymałość                                                                          na                                                                          temperaturę do                                                                          250°C, w                                                                          znacznym                                                                          stopniu                                                                          zmniejsza                                                                          wytrzymałość                                                                          ogniową                                                                          * wełny*"

http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=czy%20we%C5%82na%20jest%20bariera  %20dla%20ognia&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDkQFjAC&url=h  ttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.eko-pur.pl%2Fwelna-mineralna.htm&ei=i_MGT66CLYufsgbcyYSCDw&usg=AFQjCN  H_l-xdyZdJ6eK-Q0f1ycTCyp0LlQ&cad=rja


*Lotnik*, zaczynasz dyskusję, wyśmiewasz a wręcz obrażasz adwersarza, nie mając żadnych dowodów na poparcie swojej tezy. Piszesz jedenaście jałowych i nic nie udowadniających postów.
A na zakończenie zamiast przedstawić dowody czy fakty, piszesz:

"pokażcie dokumenty że wełna skalna jest palna" 

To już naprawdę przekracza granicę dobrego smaku oraz kulturalnej i merytorycznej rozmowy.

----------


## lotnik

Z całym szacunkiem ale zacytowałeś teorię (w linku) który napisał producent pianki PUR więc palnego materiału a to on twierdzi, ze wełna pali sie w 250C. Wiarygodnymi materiałami są wyniki badać i certyfikaty uzyskane np w ITB lub akredytowanych laboratoriach badawczych. W tych dukumentach jest zawata też klasyfikacja ogniowa która mówi nam jak zachowuje się materiał podczas pożaru, czy jest niepalny, czy palny. Oznaczenia Euroklasy:
A1 - niepalne
A2 - prawie niepalne ( nie powoduje rozgorzenia)
B - bardzo ograniczony udział w pozarze
C - ograniczony lecz zauważalny udział w pozarze
D- istotny udział w pozarze
E - bardzo duży udział w pozarze
F - bardzo duży udział w pozarze lub nie przebadany

Zwracać tez trzeba uwage na to co jest dalej czyli oznaczenia s i d które mówią nam o tym czy materiał wydziela dym i płonące krople.

Jakbyś chciał wiedziec to skalna wełna (nie wszystkie produkty) posiada klase A1 s1 d0 czyli całkowicie niepalna, nie wydzielajaca dymu i płonacych kropel. Jest to najwyższa klasa.

Jak juz pisałem w którymś z poprzednich postów bazalt topi się w tem około 1500C dodanie lepiszcza w produkcji obniża tem do około 1200C. W niektórych materiałach jest zawarty jeszcze olej hydrofobowy i wtedy tem to i tak pow 800- 1000C



Posiadam filmy z testów z badań ogniowych ( w kraju i za granicą) w naturalnej skali  różnych materiałów budowlanych (moja praca)
Mogę Ci wysłać na maila lub nawet nagrać na płytkę i wysłać na adres domowy.

tu masz troszeczkę http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdkhZa3osfA

Naprawdę zachęcam do samodzielnego testu z palnikiem

----------


## M K

Dyskusje zacząłeś na forum od krytyki, dowodów niestety na poparcie swojej racji nie przedstawiłeś a piszesz już chyba 12 post.

W opisach na opakowaniach oraz kartach produktu, producenci wełny nie podają jakie lepiszcze (żywice) użyli do jej produkcji oraz w jakiej temperaturze następuje jej zapłon.
Wyniki badań zlecone przez producentów, również jakoś dziwnie ten temat przemilczają lub pomijają.

Jak masz dowody popierające Twoją tezę, to je przedstaw tu na Forum. Chętnie je zobaczymy i ewentualnie zweryfikujemy.
W przeciwnym wypadku, dalsza dyskusja jest zbędna.

Z całym szacunkiem  :roll eyes:

----------


## lotnik

Jakbyś potrafił czytać ze zrozumieniem i chciał zrozumieć to byś wiedział.
Napisałem Ci o euroklasach, o badaniach o aprobatach, o temperatucha (jak obniża je lepiszcze którego się tak przyczepiłes)
Napisałem , że badania robią tylko akredytowane laboratoria, że ITB, ze wełna jest z bazaltu, że bazalt topi sie w 1500C
, że wełną zabezpiecza się konstrukcje stalowe (wiec ma lepszą ognioodpornosć bo w przeciwnym wypadku to wełnę by się obkładało stalą), żelbetowe, kanały dymowe, że robi sie przejscia ogniowe z wełne, ściany ogniowe oddzielajace strefy.
Napisałem że widziałem te testy na żywo, że to element mojej pracy (inż),
Nawet filmik zamieściłem.

Oferuję Ci tez że wyślę Ci na adres domowy płytę z filmami z badań (jak się bada różne materiały budowlane  w skali naturalnej) Mogę tez Ci wysąłć zdjęcia z takich badan (na których ja tez jestem)

Sam pokazałęś taki dowód bo w poście #350 zamiesciłeś linka do wełny Firerock, ale pewnie nie zdajesz sobie z tego sprawy bo nie  doczytałeś jaką odpornosć na temperaturę ma ta wełna razem z tym Twoim lepiszczem - Przeczytaj tą aprobatę którą zamieściłes.

Nawet napisałem jak w prosty sposób sam to sprawdzisz palnikiem za 20zł

A Ty tylko sie lepiszcza czepiłeś i nadal twierdzisz że w 250C spalisz wełnę skalną. To ją spal i pokaż to, Jak wymyślisz taki sposób to Nobla dostaniesz na 100%

----------


## lotnik

> Można to nazwać tylko tak, całkowita kompromitacja *Lotnika*.
> Człeku latasz tam w chmurach, wyląduj lub zejdź na ziemię to zobaczysz w czym problem.
> Zapytam się z ciekawości, jak to możliwe zobaczyć na zdjęciu *enia* strukturę włókna wełny. 
> Ciekawe to bardzo, użyłeś do tego jakiś super mikroskop z kosmosu w którym latasz?
> Te karty i opisy producentów to daruj sobie, nie masz do czynienia z przedszkolakami.
> Twarde dowody, są ściśle tajne czy tak sobie bajasz?


Jakbyś coś kumał to byś poznał bardzo szybko. Karte producenta zamieściłes Ty a nie ja.
Twarde dowody to rapory z badań i certyfikaty wystawione przez ITB a nie przez MK.
Zamiesciłem też film (urywek) z badania.
Więcej zaproponowałem że wyślę Ci na plytce (nie mogę tu zamieścić publicznie)
Albo spal sobie sam to i jak udowodnisz że spalisz w 250 C tak jak mówisz to Cię pewnie zatrudnimy w laboratorium za naprawdę duże pieniadze. Nagroda Nobla tez gwarantowana Elito Forum

----------


## lotnik

Szkodliwe to jest  Twije myślenie betonowe.
Nie chce (nie mogę) na forum zamieszczać badan w których są podane nazwy producentów różnych materiałów budowlanych. To chyba jasne (pewnie dla ciebie za trudne do zrozumienia) ELITO FORUM
Dostałeś urywek filmu to zobacz i wyciągnij wnioski jeśli tylko możesz się zmusić do myślenia przez chwilę.
Mówię Ci poczytaj aprobaty z ITB lub sam spal wełnę skalną.
Jak Ci sie uda w 250 C to będzie przełom na miarę Nobla i będziesz bardzo bogaty  :smile: 

Powodzenia bo nie mam zamiaru wiecej z Toba dyskutowac.
Dalej trwaj w niewiedzy, niech Ci sie ta wełna skalna pali (ale tylko Tobie) z tym Twoim lepiszczem   :smile:  :smile:

----------


## lotnik

> Już odlatujesz, to pa pa



Będziesz wiarygodny jak spalisz wełnę skalną w 250C

----------


## Tomek W

Kilka wyjaśnień bezpośrednio od producenta wełny  :wink: 

Atest higieniczny przytoczony tyczy się „ogólnie” produktów z wełny i sa to ogólne zalecenia dot. stosowania produktów z wełny w budownictwie. W pomieszczeniach dla ludzi nie należy stosowac nieosłoniętych żadnych materiałów budowlanych, z których może wydostawać się pył. 

W kwestii palności lepiszcza – rzeczywiście wypala się ono w temperaturze 200-250, jednakże stanowi ono tylko do 3% w produktach. Po wypaleniu się lepiszcza produkty z wełny skalnej dalej stanowią barierę przeciwogniową. Nawet zaprawy mineralne, tynki, beton może zawierać kilka procent dodatków modyfikujących – organicznych, czyli palnych, które w wysokich temperaturach (podobnie jak lepiszcze w wełnie) ulegną pirolizie, czyli rozkładowi termicznemu, ale – to nie znaczy, że mogą stopić pozostałe 96-98% mineralnego materiału. To z powodu tego lepiszcza sprawdza się klasyfikację wełny w badaniu. Jeżeli jest go do 1%, to badań nie trzeba przeprowadzać.
Przytoczona klasyfikacja reakcji na ogień przez lotnika wskazuje tutaj jednoznacznie na palność/niepalność produktów. Jedna tylko poprawka – przy produktach oznaczonych klasyfikacją A1 nie stosuje się dodatkowych klas s i d.

Co do tego czy wełna się pali w 250 i przenosi temperaturę tak łatwo na dalsze elementy konstrukcji - popularny przykład - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgB210UYrrs 

Co do samego produktu Firerock – posiada on aktualnie aprobatę techniczna a od 21 stycznia będzie posiadał certyfikat zgodności potwierdzający jego właściwości niepalne. Wkrótce na stronie http://przewodnik.rockwool.pl/doradz...rtyfikaty.aspx

Co do zdjęć – też mi to wygląda na wełnę szklaną, choć producent niby zapewnia że jest to wełna kamienna. Jednakże jest ona produkowana i montowa w Niemczech (zgodnie z informacjami od przedstawiciela).

Podsumowując - Dowodów na niewinność innych niż badania, normy, doświadczenie – nie ma.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Kilka wyjaśnień bezpośrednio od producenta wełny 
> 
> Atest higieniczny przytoczony tyczy się „ogólnie” produktów z wełny i sa to ogólne zalecenia dot. stosowania produktów z wełny w budownictwie. W pomieszczeniach dla ludzi nie należy stosowac nieosłoniętych żadnych materiałów budowlanych, z których może wydostawać się pył. 
> 
> W kwestii palności lepiszcza – rzeczywiście wypala się ono w temperaturze 200-250, jednakże stanowi ono tylko do 3% w produktach. Po wypaleniu się lepiszcza produkty z wełny skalnej dalej stanowią barierę przeciwogniową. Nawet zaprawy mineralne, tynki, beton może zawierać kilka procent dodatków modyfikujących – organicznych, czyli palnych, które w wysokich temperaturach (podobnie jak lepiszcze w wełnie) ulegną pirolizie, czyli rozkładowi termicznemu, ale – to nie znaczy, że mogą stopić pozostałe 96-98% mineralnego materiału. To z powodu tego lepiszcza sprawdza się klasyfikację wełny w badaniu. Jeżeli jest go do 1%, to badań nie trzeba przeprowadzać.
> Przytoczona klasyfikacja reakcji na ogień przez lotnika wskazuje tutaj jednoznacznie na palność/niepalność produktów. Jedna tylko poprawka – przy produktach oznaczonych klasyfikacją A1 nie stosuje się dodatkowych klas s i d.
> 
> Co do tego czy wełna się pali w 250 i przenosi temperaturę tak łatwo na dalsze elementy konstrukcji - popularny przykład - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgB210UYrrs 
> 
> ...



Hejka .

Z nieba spadłeś kolego. Liczę na merytoryczny charakter polemiki od tej chwili,
dzięki twojej obecności . Czy jesteś skłonny poświecić nam  trochę czasu, bo
nam się nazbierało - nie tylko w tym wątku ?  :smile:

----------


## Tomek W

W miarę możliwości z miłą chęcią  :smile:

----------


## Wojtek_796

Witaj Tomek. Fajnie, że jesteś skłonny nam pomóc.

Na początek w sprawie kominów właśnie, czy ogólnie, w sprawie przewodów spalinowych przechodzących przez przegrody budowlane. Tutaj szczególnie chodzi o przegrody drewniane. Ochrona konstrukcji stalowych to inna sprawa, której nikt nie neguje.
Najczęściej wspomina się o ochronie ogniowej w sensie doraźnym. W budynku raczej nie to nas niepokoi. Chodzi o to czy wełna mineralna może być izolatorem kanału spalinowego (w którym mamy możliwość wystąpienia pożaru sadzy), jeżeli jednym (zewnętrznym) z elementów przegrody jest drewno. Czy jest ona w tym przypadku przegrodą ogniochronną.
Z mojej wiedzy wynika, że jest to tworzywo złożone w przeważającej części z powietrza, a zatem jego przewodność cieplna rośnie znacząco wraz ze wzrostem temperatury (powietrze znajduje się w otwartych porach). Organiczne lepiszcze wełny może ulec skoksowaniu - redukcji do czystego węgla, a zatem czy jest wykluczone przeniesienie oprócz gorącego powietrza także "czystego" żaru (jednorazowo, ale czasem niestety wystarczy)? Mieliśmy na forum opis takiej dziwnej sytuacji zapalenia się elementu więźby, który był oddzielony od komina wełną.

Jeszcze co do tych temperatur.
Według mojej wiedzy wełna bazaltowa (kamienna) i bazalt (kamień) nie są tymi samymi materiałami. Wełna składa się ze szkliwa, a nie z materiału krystalicznego. Jest zatem przechłodzoną cieczą. Jako taka nie może parametrów skały wyjściowej "dziedziczyć". W pewnym zakresie temperatur następuje jednak jej rekrystalizacja, która - tu mnie popraw, jeżeli się mylę - jest dla włókien niszcząca. Grzanie więc tego materiału w dłuższym okresie czasu będzie powodowało utratę własności. To oczywiście dzieje się w temperaturach wysokich i w normalnej eksploatacji budynku niespotykanych, ale sprawa idzie właśnie o bezpieczeństwo w sytuacjach awaryjnych oraz całą kwestię izolowania palenisk.
Nie można zatem chyba używać temperatury topnienia bazaltu jako tożsamej z takim samym parametrem dla wełny, bo dużo wcześniej materiał ten wełną być przestaje.
Kolega lotnik pisał tutaj, że dodatki organiczne obniżają te temperatury, a przecież jako takie topnikami być nie mogą. W temperaturach tego rzędu już po prostu nie istnieją.

Zaznaczam jednocześnie, że mój domniemamy sceptycyzm wcale nie wynika z wrogości wobec tego materiału - to byłoby niczym nieuzasadnione. Sam mam nim zaizolowany cały dom, zarówno poddasze, jak i ściany nośne. Nie zamieniłbym go tutaj na żaden inny.

To tak na razie o tym, co mi naprędce przyszło do głowy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

To nie ma być atak. Chciałbym co nieco wyjaśnić, głównie dla
własnej wiedzy i swego sumienia. Już miałem z wełną niezłą
jazdę w kominkach i pewnie dla dobra tego pożytecznego
materiału budowlanego, będzie fajnie rozwiać parę mitów, czy
nauczyć się właściwego jej zastosowania.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pierwszy link z Twojego postu to bardzo ładny film reklamowy . 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...%3DZgB210UYrrs
Reżyser zadbał o podniesienie poziomu adrenaliny widzów ustawiając w tle
wóz strażacki i przebierając aktora w kosmiczne wdzianko. W moich
warunkach umieszczam sondę w miejscu pomiaru i mierzę rozwijając 
przewody którymi informacje płyną do komputera. Tylko mi nie zależy na
 socjotechnicznych zabiegach, lecz chce dociec prawdy. 

W punktach będzie nam łatwiej  :smile: 

1) Podobne próby z palnikiem (podobnie spektakularne) przeprowadzałem
z płytą gipsową zwykłą . Nie ogniotrwałą (żaroodporną, jak niektórzy mniemają  :big grin: )
Nie nakręciłem filmu, ale jak zajdzie potrzeba , moje laboratorium jest do
dyspozycji.  Oprócz spalenia wierzchniej warstwy papieru, płyta podobnie
chroniła materiał za nim.

2) Próba przeprowadzona powinna być w określonym czasie i w warunkach
zbliżonych do tych w jakich materiał ma być użyty. Taka próba przeprowadzona
 na wolnym powietrzu, w warunkach doskonałej wentylacji z obu stron, świadczy
o przekonaniu autorów filmu iż oglądający to ludzie mało inteligentni.

3) Nawiązując do punktu 2, uczciwie byłoby poinformować ewentualnych
nabywców wełny, o zagrożeniach, wynikających z zastosowania reklamowanych
materiałów w sposób niewłaściwy,  obojętnie jakiego producenta .Samo napchanie 
wełny pomiędzy materiał palny a ogień nie wystarczy, nawet jak będzie go 20 cm
 i w Cigacicach doskonale o tym wiecie. Film sugerować może coś zupełnie
innego.  

4) Izolacje ogniowe działają inaczej niż izolacje termiczne naszych
domów . Popularne "ocieplanie" budynków z jakim na forum mamy
do czynienie to zupełnie inna dyscyplina wiedzy. Czas ma tu kluczowe
znaczenie, ponieważ izolacyjność, jego ochronne działanie, spada
wraz z  upływem czasu, jeśli źródło ognia jest stale aktywne.
 Zjawisko to jest bez większego znaczenia w przypadku
zastosowań do "ociepleń".


5) W USA takie działania marketingowe były podstawą do odszkodowań po pożarach.
W Polsce też płoną domy, ponieważ ludzie zaufali wełnie i waszym materiałom
reklamowym . Kwestią czasu jest, kiedy polscy prawnicy - hieny, odkryją
w waszych materiałach źródło spektakularnych zarobków.

 To tylko luźne uwagi, jakie przyszły mi do głowy na szybko.  :smile:

----------


## M K

Witaj *Tomek* również mam nadzieję na merytoryczną dyskusję. Oczywiście w oparciu o fakty, badania, doświadczenia.
Na początek, załączam ocenę z badań fizyko-chemicznych odpadów wełny, poprodukcyjnych i poużytkowych :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...ial_fibres.pdf

Zwróć uwagę na temperatury dopuszczalne dla wełny bazaltowej, określone w tym badaniu oraz temperatury podawane przez producentów wełny.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Zapraszam też do ustosunkowania się w kwestii tej :http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5107537

Polecam przy czasie cały watek, bo trudno powiedzieć
jednoznacznie, ze problemu nie ma. Oczywiście to jest forum.
Wartościowych wypowiedzi jest pewnie z 5 - 10 %, ale skoro
tu jesteś z własnej woli już jakiś czas... :smile:

----------


## Tomek W

Ojoj sporo tego tak od razu  :smile: 

Wojtek:
Twoje pytania są dość szczegółowe tak więc potrzebowałbym chwili czasu skonsultować to z koleżanką  :smile: 

Piotrze:
1. Filmik rzeczywisćie był przykładowy popularny, a nie naukowy, w celu uświadomienia. 
2. Co do odpowiednich testów to przykładem może byc tutaj Room Corner Test na podstawie ISO 9705/EN 14390.
3. W swoich materiałach zawsze informujemy o konieczności montażu zgodnie z wytycznymi producenta. Informowanie o zagrożeniach nie jest wskazane ze względu na to, że nie jestemy w stanie wymienić wszystkich możliwych skutków w przypadku nieprawidłowego montażu. Przykładem niewłasciwego montażu i jego skutków może być tragiczny pożar klubu w Rosji - http://www.rockwool.pl/media/informa...cje?Press=2433 
4. Oczywiscie, dlatego też tutaj pozowlę się ustosunkować do pytan Wojtka w tej sprawie i dalej wtedy będziemy prowadzić dyskusję.
5. O to ciekawe - a możesz podesłać jakiś przykład. Z miłą chęcią bym się zapoznał co by uniknąć takich sytuacji  :smile: 

M K:
W sprawie tego dokumentu muszę zaczerpnac informacji od kolegów z działu Technical Insulation (http://rockwool-rti.pl/).

Podsumowując - sporo czytania i widzę ciekawą dyskusję  :smile:  Zawsze będzie można się czegoś nauczyć i dowiedzieć  :wink:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Tomek

dzięki za odpowiedzi . USA sobie na razie odpuśćmy, w PL nie
ma przesłanek żeby was ścignąć. Gdyby tak było, byłbym bogaty  :big grin: 

ROOM CORNER TEST  robiłem wielokrotnie. Nie były w zgodzie z ISO.
Dla mnie jednak dość wiarygodne, bo dorobiłem się małego laboratorium.

Pierwszy test przed swoim ROM ( :big grin: ) zrobiłem ho ho , dawno temu. Chłopak
na zdjęciu przerósł mnie już dawno. Teraz robię to bardziej profesjonalnie
ale nie zmienia to faktu, że mit obaliłem, i szamba w kominku uniknąłem.
Kominiarz przerobił instalację, którą sknocił. Temat opisywałem później
w którymś z pism.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Zaskoczyła mnie krótkotrwałość testu. Nie zdążyłem się dobrze
rozkręcić z ogniem, kiedy rura PCV była już ugotowana. Paliłem
25-35 min, temperatura w rurze spalinowej to 400-500 st C. 

Mam nadzieję, ze na razie to wystarczająca zachęta do dalszej dyskusji.

----------


## Rikmen

> Zaskoczyła mnie krótkotrwałość testu. Nie zdążyłem się dobrze
> rozkręcić z ogniem, kiedy rura PCV była już ugotowana. Paliłem
> 25-35 min, temperatura w rurze spalinowej to 400-500 st C. 
> 
> Mam nadzieję, ze na razie to wystarczająca zachęta do dalszej dyskusji.


P. Piotrze mam do Pana krótkie pytanko- zdjęcia które tu Pan zademonstrował należą do zdjęć archiwalnych?
Zapewne spotkał się Pan z taką sytuacją w swojej karierze zawodowej?
Pzdr. Rikmen

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Tak . To jest sytuacja z jaką musiałem sobie poradzić podczas
montażu. Opisałem ja potem w "KOMINKU" (przykład 3):
http://www.kominki-batura.pl/artykulkominek.pdf

----------


## Wojtek_796

Witam!

Tutaj mieliśmy też do czynienia z zajęciami praktycznymi z podobnym schematem:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%99%C5%BAby

Rura PCV jest wprawdzie bezpieczniejsza, bo trudno ją zapalić (i jest mokra najczęściej)
To jest często praktykowany błąd konstrukcyjny, a bierze się niestety między innymi z panującej opinii o ogniochronności wełny. Czasem takie niewinne naginanie rzeczywistości może skończyć się źle.

Jeżeli ta rura była umieszczona, powiedzmy, w połowie warstwy izolacji, z jednej strony mieliśmy 500 st., z drugiej 20, to z dość sporą dokładnością można oszacować, że w środku było pół z różnicy, czyli 260. To pewnie starczy do takiego wysezonowania tworzywa i niestety prawie wystarczy do zainicjowania egzotermicznej reakcji rozkładu drewna. Dojdzie tu jeszcze swobodna konwekcja powietrza, które po drodze do obiektu schłodzić się nie ma gdzie.

To prowadzi do wniosku, że każdy materiał jest dobry pod warunkiem odpowiedniego stosowania. Takie dane jajko można np. ugotować w nawet w papierowym stożku - każdy chyba pamięta to doświadczenie ze szkoły. Nie chodzi mi tutaj, że jajko słabe, tylko że papier może być tak odporny - taki zwykły, z zeszytu.
Jak się wełnę odpowiednio zastosuje, też będzie świetnym materiałem.

Pozdrawiam

Errata.
Ważniejsze błędy zauważone w druku  :smile: :
jest 260, winno być 240 - pardon.

----------


## Rikmen

Dziękuję bardzo...
Pzdr.Rikmen

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Tomek zrezygnował z pracy w Rockwoolu ? :Confused:

----------


## omega107

Pozwolę sobie wtrącić się do tematu i zapytać czy ktoś z was miał styczność z kominami systemowymi Scancore (www.scancore.pl)?

----------


## Tomek W

> Witaj Tomek. Fajnie, że jesteś skłonny nam pomóc.
> 
> Na początek w sprawie kominów właśnie, czy ogólnie, w sprawie przewodów spalinowych przechodzących przez przegrody budowlane. Tutaj szczególnie chodzi o przegrody drewniane. Ochrona konstrukcji stalowych to inna sprawa, której nikt nie neguje.
> Najczęściej wspomina się o ochronie ogniowej w sensie doraźnym. W budynku raczej nie to nas niepokoi. Chodzi o to czy wełna mineralna może być izolatorem kanału spalinowego (w którym mamy możliwość wystąpienia pożaru sadzy), jeżeli jednym (zewnętrznym) z elementów przegrody jest drewno. Czy jest ona w tym przypadku przegrodą ogniochronną.


Nie ma powodu, żeby nie była. Trzeba określić, jak długo powinna wytrzymać ta przegroda (w przypadku pożaru sadzy)  i najlepiej zbadać konkretne rozwiązanie. Wynik w dużym stopniu zależy od detali: połączenia, mocowania i oczywiście od charakterystyki zastosowanych wyrobów (jako okładziny ogniochronnej absolutnie nie stosuje się wyrobów o niewielkich gęstościach, odpowiednich do ociepleń poddaszy). W niektórych przypadkach można wykorzystać wyniki badań odporności ogniowej uzyskane dla innych przegród. 




> Z mojej wiedzy wynika, że jest to tworzywo złożone w przeważającej części z powietrza, a zatem jego przewodność cieplna rośnie znacząco wraz ze wzrostem temperatury (powietrze znajduje się w otwartych porach).


Ogólnie – tak, przy czym lambda w wysokich temperaturach zależy w istotnym stopniu od gęstości i struktury wyrobów z wełny (ciepło przenosi się przez przewodzenie, konwekcję i promieniowanie;  a na te zjawiska mają wpływ wymienione wcześniej czynniki).




> Organiczne lepiszcze wełny może ulec skoksowaniu - redukcji do czystego węgla, a zatem czy jest wykluczone przeniesienie oprócz gorącego powietrza także "czystego" żaru (jednorazowo, ale czasem niestety wystarczy)?


Istotne dla uniknięcia takiej sytuacji jest minalizowanie zawartości (palnego) lepiszcza w wyrobie  i – ograniczenie dopływu tlenu.W płytach kominkowych zawartość części organicznych wynosi mniej niż 2,1 %, a ich gęstość nominalna 80 kg/m3. W izolacji przewodów z mediami o najwyższych temperaturach można też stosować  wełnę luzem, maksymalnie zagęszczoną. 



> Mieliśmy na forum opis takiej dziwnej sytuacji zapalenia się elementu więźby, który był oddzielony od komina wełną.


Czy coś więcej o tej wełnie wiadomo? (skalna? wyrób – jaki? do czego przeznaczony, a choćby gęstość?) Do skutecznego zabezpieczenia/oddzielenia drewnianej konstrukcji poddasza od komina najlepiej użyć wysokotemperaturowe wyroby przeznaczone do izolacji instalacji technicznych , np. Wired Mat 80



> Jeszcze co do tych temperatur.
> Według mojej wiedzy wełna bazaltowa (kamienna) i bazalt (kamień) nie są tymi samymi materiałami. Wełna składa się ze szkliwa, a nie z materiału krystalicznego. Jest zatem przechłodzoną cieczą. Jako taka nie może parametrów skały wyjściowej "dziedziczyć".


Bazalt i wełna oczywiście nie są identycznymi materiałami, ale ich skład mineralny jest podobny, a róznią się co do formy: zwarte bryły vs uformowane lub luźne włokna uzyskane z tej samej stopionej skały. Oczywiście, to ‘dziedziczenie’ jest uproszczeniem wskazującym na mineralne, w odróżnieniu od organicznego, pochodzenie wełny.  To przypomina, że jako  nieorganiczna, nie jest ona potencjalnym paliwem, w odróznieniu od materiałów organicznych.  



> W pewnym zakresie temperatur następuje jednak jej rekrystalizacja, która - tu mnie popraw, jeżeli się mylę - jest dla włókien niszcząca. Grzanie więc tego materiału w dłuższym okresie czasu będzie powodowało utratę własności. To oczywiście dzieje się w temperaturach wysokich i w normalnej eksploatacji budynku niespotykanych, ale sprawa idzie właśnie o bezpieczeństwo w sytuacjach awaryjnych oraz całą kwestię izolowania palenisk.


Tak, bardzo wysokie temperatury, działające w sposób nieprzerwany mają destrukcyjny wpływ na włókna wełny (te bezpośrednio narażone; w przekroju izolacji to się zmienia) i dlatego wysokotemperaturowe izolacje dla energetyki pracujące w takich skrajnie trudnych warunkach trzeba wymieniać co kilka lat, aby ich skuteczność była zachowana w całym okresie pracy. Odporność termiczną włókien sprawdza się w temp. 700, i do tej włókna skalne zachowują swą strukturę. Sam materiał włókien zacznie się topic dopiero powyżej 1000. Na potwierdzenie tych właściwości bada się wytrzymałość włókien mineralnych na działanie ognia przy temperaturze przekraczającej 1000 °C (włókna  skalnej wełny mineralnej zaczynają tracić swa strukturę przy temp.  > 1000°) oraz określa górną granicę temperatury stosowania materiałów izolacyjnych, która np. w przypadku wyrobów do izolacji kominków wynosi 600 °C (FIREROCK). 



> Nie można zatem chyba używać temperatury topnienia bazaltu jako tożsamej z takim samym parametrem dla wełny, bo dużo wcześniej materiał ten wełną być przestaje.


Temperatura jest ta sama, natomiast ilość ciepła, jaką trzeba dostarczyć, aby zmienić stan skupienia materiału, zależy istotnie od jego ilości – a w tej samej objętości bazaltu jest od ca 20-100 razy wiecej materiału mineralnego niż w wyrobach z wełny i tu jest istotna róznica. (Podobnie łatwiej jest zapalić drewniane wióry niż to samo lite drewno, mimo że właściwości samego materiału są identyczne)




> Kolega lotnik pisał tutaj, że dodatki organiczne obniżają te temperatury, a przecież jako takie topnikami być nie mogą. W temperaturach tego rzędu już po prostu nie istnieją.


Pełna zgoda  :smile: 




> Zaznaczam jednocześnie, że mój domniemamy sceptycyzm wcale nie wynika z wrogości wobec tego materiału - to byłoby niczym nieuzasadnione. Sam mam nim zaizolowany cały dom, zarówno poddasze, jak i ściany nośne. Nie zamieniłbym go tutaj na żaden inny.
> 
> To tak na razie o tym, co mi naprędce przyszło do głowy.


Naprędce, a mi tu zeszło trochę czasu na sprawdzeniu wszystkiego  :smile: 

Dzięki.

----------


## Tomek W

> Tomek
> 
> dzięki za odpowiedzi . USA sobie na razie odpuśćmy, w PL nie
> ma przesłanek żeby was ścignąć. Gdyby tak było, byłbym bogaty


Podpytałem kolegów zza oceanu  :smile:  tutaj to pewnie nie chodziło o wełnę skalną, bo w USA powszechna, i do ubiegłego roku jedyna dostępna to była/jest szklana (zresztą o najniższych gęstościach), która choć sama się nie pali, to topi , jeszcze zanim pożar się rozwinie.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Tomek

Korzystając z okazji, że dziwnym trafem zabrakło tu warcholstwa ( :smile: ), pozwolę
sobie na podpytanie się, jakie jest Twoje zdanie o wełnie kominkowej. Wiem,
że nie będzie to Twoje prywatne zdanie, niemniej dyskusja trwa.

W szczególności proszę byś odniósł się do dwóch kwestii :

1. W INSTRUKCJI BEZPIECZNEGO STOSOWANIA wełny, w punkcie 10, jest
następująca informacja dotycząca stabilności i reaktywności : "lepiszcze ulega
rozkładowi w około 200 o C".

Kawałek dalej w tym samym punkcie dokumentu,o produktach tego rozpadu:
"Mogą wytwarzać się niebezpieczne gazy . Należy zapewnić odpowiednią wentylację.
Czas uwalniania gazów zależy od grubości izolacji, składu lepiszcza oraz zastosowanej temperatury"

2.W 2011 r pojawił się atest higieniczny, w którym jest informacja o konieczności
odizolowania pomieszczeń w których przebywają ludzie od zastosowanego materiału
jakim jest wełna.


Moje wątpliwości to:

ad1. Czy temperatura jaka panuje w kominku nie stanowi tu jakiegoś problemu, gdyż
200 o C, to właśnie średnia temperatura panująca w czopuchu kominka. Lepiej 
wentylowany (więcej kratek), osiąga ją z rzadka, ale tych z mniejszymi kratkami,
a zatem temperaturą przekraczającą owe 200, jest dużo więcej. Takie działanie
na pograniczu i mizerna ochrona z cieniutkiej folii aluminiowej, budzą mój
niepokój, nawet przy bardzo dokładnym i precyzyjnym wykonawstwie.

ad2. W zasadzie patrz ad 1  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomek W

Ad 1. Przy PIERWSZYM podgrzaniu do temperatur powyżej 200 następuje rozkład tych ca 2-3 % lepiszcza i przy kolejnych wzrostach temperatury produktów rozkładu (tych szkodliwych gazów) już nie ma. Dla płyt brak tego lepiszcza również nie ma znaczenia, bo ono było potrzebne w procesie produkcji dla ustabilizowania  wzajemnego ułożenia włókien w płycie. Po zamontowaniu nie jest to już potrzebne.

Ad 2. Żadne włókna, ani pyły - w powietrzu, którym oddychamy,  nie są pożądane. Dlatego wyroby z wełny, stosunkowo delikatne, z których przy uszkodzeniu uwalniałby się pył czy włokna – powinny być osłonięte.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Badania przeprowadzone na AR w Poznaniu, określiły dawkę toksyczną
jaka z wełny się wydostaje po podgrzaniu. Wszystko byłoby dla mnie
w porządku, gdyby istniał sposób na jednorazowe podgrzanie całej partii
wełny użytej do budowy kominka do temperatury wyższej niż zakładana.
Podgrzać , wywietrzyć , zapomnieć. W obudowie niestety temperatury
rozkładają się różnie. Wpływ na to ma głównie rozkład kratek, ale też
sposób eksploatacji. Jeśli w górnej części obudowy osiągamy temperaturę
ok 200 - 250 o C, w tym samym czasie w dolnych sektorach jest 30 -50 o C.
W pobliżu wkładu temperatura oddziałująca na wełnę to nierzadko 300-400 o C.

Czyli zawsze jest jakieś  miejsce, które nie pozwala w danym momencie
na uwolnienie toksyn. Kolejne palenia , bardziej intensywne, powodują 
osiąganie wyższych temperatur, w niższych partiach obudowy , czyli
emisję toksyn z tych miejsc. Często dzwonili do mnie klienci w momencie
nagłych znacznych spadków temperatury na zewnątrz. Paląc wówczas ostrzej,
skarżyli się na pojawiający się zapach, towarzyszący im na początku "przygody
z kominkiem". Podobne telefony zdarzały się od klientów, którzy po 2 latach
zdobyli w końcu właściwy, sezonowany i suchy opał . Te i jeszcze kilka przykładów
świadczą o tym, że nie ma w praktyce możliwości jednoznacznie i w krótkim
czasie pozbyć się problemu emisji toksyn z lepiszcza. Proces ten jest rozłożony
w czasie . Czas ten raczej trudno określić. Trudno też wietrzyć intensywnie
mieszkanie, przez dwa - trzy lata, przy każdym ostrzejszym paleniu.

----------


## Wojtek_796

Witam!

Trochę późno zauważyłem odpowiedzi Tomka - wielkie dzięki.

Ponieważ to wątek kominowy, to chciałbym jeszcze raz zaakcentować tę sprawę:




> Trzeba określić, jak długo powinna wytrzymać ta przegroda (w przypadku pożaru sadzy) i najlepiej zbadać konkretne rozwiązanie. Wynik w dużym stopniu zależy od detali: połączenia, mocowania i oczywiście od charakterystyki zastosowanych wyrobów (jako okładziny ogniochronnej absolutnie nie stosuje się wyrobów o niewielkich gęstościach, odpowiednich do ociepleń poddaszy). W niektórych przypadkach można wykorzystać wyniki badań odporności ogniowej uzyskane dla innych przegród.


W przytaczanym przeze mnie przykładzie raczej była to typowa wełna "ociepleniowa". Należałoby właśnie podkreślić to, co Tomek napisał. Myślę, że tej informacji brakowało, a taka praktyka jest powszechna.
Schemat zdarzenia był właśnie taki, jak w eksperymencie Piotra z rurą PCV. Błędna była sama budowa przegrody. Drewno, jeżeli już oddzielone było od komina wełną, powinno mieć pozostałe powierzchnie swobodnie chłodzone. Najlepiej oczywiście byłoby, gdyby od wełny oddzielone było jakimś bardziej zwartym izolatorem.

Z tą rekrystalizacją popełniłem pewną nieścisłość. Powtórzyłem zresztą już kiedyś raz popełniony błąd. Chodzi raczej o przemiany tlenków żelaza zawartych w szkliwie bazaltowym. Te wpływają destrukcyjnie na włókna dużo wcześniej (w sensie temperatury) niż rekrystalizacja, bo już w temperaturze 300st. Chodzi o przytaczany już przeze mnie kiedyś w wątku "Ogrzewanie Ceramiczne", a przypomniany teraz przez kolegę MK dokument opisujący przemiany termiczne szkliw skalnych (http://conbiot.ichpw.zabrze.pl/7_Val...ial_fibres.pdf). To taki wynik wyciągania pewnych spraw z zawodnej niestety pamięci - przepraszam.

Jeszcze sprawa lepiszcza - tu ponownie pytanie do Tomka.
Wiem, że jest ono stosowane głównie w celu nadania odpowiedniej formy geometrycznej matom i płytom z wełny. Przy produkcji włóknin ogniotrwałych (glinokrzemianowych) jest ono jednak wypalane w późniejszym etapie produkcji. Nie można by w wyrobach przeznaczonych do zastosowań wysokotemperaturowych w budynkach mieszkalnych postąpić podobnie? Czy są może prowadzone próby lub istnieją technologie z zastosowaniem nieorganicznych lepiszczy?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Tomku W.

Zapomniałeś, czy problem przestał Cię interesować ?  :smile:

----------


## Tomek W

> Tomku W.
> 
> Zapomniałeś, czy problem przestał Cię interesować ?


Skądże - sporo rzeczy na głowie  :smile: 

Jedno istotne co tu umknęło – to to ze ilość tego lepiszcza które się wypala, jak również środków uwalnianych do atmosfery spada z czasem użytkowania. Największa w rzeczywistości jest na początku w momencie pierwszego uruchomienia. Po czasie to coraz mniejsze ilości. Pytanie tylko takie – czy ten zapach to tylko kwestia wypalającego się lepiszcza, czy może pozostałe elementy które również muszą się „zahartować”?
Wypalenie lepiszcza następuje stopniowo wraz ze wzrostem temperatury w obudowie kominka i izolacji czopucha. Może wypalenie jest złym słowem – nie mamy tu do czynienia z płomieniem, raczej jest to rozpad żywicy pod wpływem temperatury, np. w 600 stopniach po 5 min dostajemy włókna całkowicie bez żywicy. 

Nasze doświadczenia wskazuje, że częstym źródłem przykrego zapachu z instalacji grzewczej z kominka jest zwykła taśma aluminiowa używana do łączenia płyt, ale bez atestu do pracy w wysokich temperaturach. Kolejnym źródłem mogą być pozostałe części instalacji. Przewody aluminiowe, spiro, czy inne kształtki są pokrywane olejem konserwującym. On również podczas pracy kominka „wypala się” i czuć jego zapach. 

Podpytałem nawet znajomych co posiadają kominki o ich doświadczenia. „Ogrzewam chatę kominkiem wraz z instalacją rozprowadzającą ciepło od 12 lat. I nawet teraz jak wrzucę zbyt dużo drewna do wkładu i rozgrzeję instalację do zbyt wysokiej temperatury, to czuję specyficzny zapach dostarczany wraz z ogrzanym powietrzem.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Trochę mi się włos jeży na głowie (raczej resztki włosów  :smile: ). W zasadzie
Twoja wypowiedź potwierdza moje obawy co do przydatności wełny do budowy 
kominków. Przynajmniej w technologii izolacji wełny od pomieszczeń, za pomocą
 cienkiej folii aluminiowej. Z taśmami na pewno masz rację. Niektóre wystarczy
powąchać przed  użyciem.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Trochę  na temat kominów i wełny kominkowej po 3 latach używania.
Komin się rozleciał, a drewno za płytą GK (ogniotrwałą) zaizolowaną wełną
kominkową, miało szanse zapalić się w ciągu kolejnych lat eksploatacji
kominka. Problem opisuję szerzej w dziale KOMINKI..

Zdjęcia przedstawiają kominek przed rozbiórką, komin systemowy (raczej to co z niego
zostało) i płytę po zdjęciu izolacji z wełny kominkowej. Za płytą znajdują się
elementy konstrukcji drewnianej budynku.

----------


## lotnik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfcfk...ature=youtu.be

----------


## eniu

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfcfk...ature=youtu.be




W Polsce płonie sporo domów , bo ludzie obejrzeli takie idiotyczne
filmy jak ten. Trzeba je częściej pokazywać. Niejeden pogorzelec, 
w końcu to zobaczy i będzie miał podstawę do odszkodowania.

----------


## alek_w

Czy mogę do pieca kondensacyjnego zastosować komin systemowy z otuliną i wkładem ceramicznym fi 200? Da się w to włożyć potem jakiś wkład ze stali?

----------


## M K

Wkład ze stali zawsze się da włożyć do komina fi 200. Tylko po co do pieca kondensacyjnego komin fi 200?

----------


## lotnik

> W Polsce płonie sporo domów , bo ludzie obejrzeli takie idiotyczne
> filmy jak ten. Trzeba je częściej pokazywać. Niejeden pogorzelec, 
> w końcu to zobaczy i będzie miał podstawę do odszkodowania.


OOOOOOOO widzisz już rozwiązałeś zagadkę pożarów w całej Polsce. Nadajesz sie conajmniej na ministra od stadionów lub nawet zdrowia  :smile: 

Powaznie myślisz że to przyczyna pożarów? a może raczej stosowanie nieodpowiednich materialow (jak styropian w kominach, poddaszach, kotłowniach i garażach)lub zaprószenie ognia, z może zwarcia elektryczne albo pioruny, eeeeeeeee pewnie nie, to takie filmy sa przyczyną  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## eniu

> OOOOOOOO widzisz już rozwiązałeś zagadkę pożarów w całej Polsce. Nadajesz sie conajmniej na ministra od stadionów lub nawet zdrowia 
> 
> Powaznie myślisz że to przyczyna pożarów? a może raczej stosowanie nieodpowiednich materialow (jak styropian w kominach, poddaszach, kotłowniach i garażach)lub zaprószenie ognia, z może zwarcia elektryczne albo pioruny, eeeeeeeee pewnie nie, to takie filmy sa przyczyną


 wklej lepiej jeszcze kilka durnych reklam...zrobisz większe wrażenie

----------


## lotnik

> Abyś mógł sobie tę wełnę sprawdzać czy się pali...


Sprawdzałam (badam) palnosci  wielu różnych materiałów. Wełny też.

Niczego nie chce reklamować, rozmawiamy o palnosci a nie sprzedaży.

Widzę że najwiecej do powiedzenie ma elita forum tylko jakość wiedzy nie ma nic wspólnego z elitą

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Chyba rozmawiamy o dwóch różnych kwestiach. Wycieczki osobiste
to kwestia trzecia. Czyżby Elitę obowiązywała inna kultura ?  :smile: 

Z mojego punktu widzenia, dyskusja o niepalności wełny jest ważna,
ale nie najważniejsza. Prezentowane przez Lotnika i Tomka filmiki są
reklamą na zastosowanie wełny jako ochrony p.poż w krótkim czasie.
Jaki to czas , łatwo wyczytać z dokumentów producentów wełny. 
Taki czas podczas większości pożarów jest wystarczający, by go ugasić,
lub pozwolić się wypalić palnym substancjom. Ten czas to zazwyczaj
kilkadziesiąt minut.

Filmiki nie odzwierciedlają sytuacji, jakie dotyczą branży zduńskiej i
kominkowej, gdzie czas stosowania materiałów izolacyjnych ma
decydujące o ich przydatności znaczenie . Nie można zastosować
wełny mineralnej w taki sposób, jak jest to popularyzowane przez
producenta w dostępnych dokumentach czy choćby na tych
komicznych filmikach reklamowych. Po kilkudziesięciu minutach,
izolacyjność wszelkich materiałów spada. Krzywa tego spadku jest
dość drastyczna,  proporcjonalna do czasu obróbki
termicznej i stosowanej temperatury. Takie zastosowanie nie tylko 
wełny mineralnej, ale każdego izolatora, jest niezgodne z zasadami
p. poż. Propagowanie takiego zastosowania, uznać należy za brak
wiedzy lub zła wolę. Jedno i drugie nie zwalnia od odpowiedzialności.

Wełna mineralna nie musi się spalić, by zapalił się materiał ukryty za
nią (odizolowany), jeśli źródło ciepła jest stałe, a temperatura tegoż
źródła przekracza temperaturę zapłonu odgrodzonego materiału.
Jakie to wartości ? Nie moja broszka. To zadanie dla producentów wełny.
To ich lekcja do odrobienia. Czy jej nie odrobili, czy tez dawno o niej
zapomnieli, lecz wola przemilczeć , to kolejna kwestia. 

W mojej branży temperatury które próbuje się nieumiejętnie wełną lub  innymi izolatorami odizolować, przekraczają temperaturę zapłonu  chronionych materiałów 2-3 krotnie.

----------


## ceel

> Hm...
> Czyli najlepsze wyjscie to:
> - komin do  pieca kondensacyjnego z zamknieta komora spalania to komin systemowy (kompletny) ????
> - komin do kominka to  pustaki od komina systemowego i do środka wkład ze stali kwasoodpornej lub pustaki kominów wentylacyjnych tazkze z wladem ze stali????


 czytam już kilka godzin ten i podobne temu tematy i im dłużej to robię tym mniej wiem chyba ,że procesor już mi się przegrzał i stąd ta pustka w głowie . Jestem na etapie wyboru komina jeden do pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego a drugi do kominka - wiem , że o tym drugim jest sporo napisane w "kominek jaki komin" ale nie znalazłem tam jednoznacznej odpowiedzi i tylko mogę się domyślać , że jeśli będzie to kominek z płaszczem wodnym zwłaszcza z zamontowanym wymiennikiem ciepła to komin systemowy jak najbardziej się do tego nadaje? czy w tym wypadku należałoby też pomyśleć o odpływie kondensatu?rozumiem , że jak w cytacie do pieca kondensacyjnego również  polecany jest systemowy - wyczytałem , że można w systemową obudowę  włożyć rurę o podwójnej ścianie lub pojedynczej i posiłkować się dodatkowym kanałem went. ale co wtedy ze zbierającym się w kominie kondensatem? doradźcie proszę jak to zaplanować póki jeszcze mam na to czas.

----------


## tomanek4

> czytam już kilka godzin ten i podobne temu tematy i im dłużej to robię tym mniej wiem chyba ,że procesor już mi się przegrzał i stąd ta pustka w głowie . Jestem na etapie wyboru komina jeden do pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego a drugi do kominka - wiem , że o tym drugim jest sporo napisane w "kominek jaki komin" ale nie znalazłem tam jednoznacznej odpowiedzi i tylko mogę się domyślać , że jeśli będzie to kominek z płaszczem wodnym zwłaszcza z zamontowanym wymiennikiem ciepła to komin systemowy jak najbardziej się do tego nadaje? czy w tym wypadku należałoby też pomyśleć o odpływie kondensatu?rozumiem , że jak w cytacie do pieca kondensacyjnego również  polecany jest systemowy - wyczytałem , że można w systemową obudowę  włożyć rurę o podwójnej ścianie lub pojedynczej i posiłkować się dodatkowym kanałem went. ale co wtedy ze zbierającym się w kominie kondensatem? doradźcie proszę jak to zaplanować póki jeszcze mam na to czas.


I ja, podobnie jak przedmówca od kilku godzin studiję forum, w poszukiwaniu odpowiedzi jaki komin, oraz jaki kocioł gazowy wybrac? I jedna, pewna myślę, rzecz, to ta , że nie kupię kotła Vaillant, ponieważ jak ktoś napisał na tym forum, firma nie udziela gwarancji ( a raczej ją tracimy) jeśli podłączymy kocioł to komina innej firmy, np. schiedla. Co do kominów to z tego co zrozumiałem z wypowiedzi na forum do kotła gazowego kondensacyjnego najlepszy jest komin systemowy, ale jaki? Z modeli firmy jest kilka które mogą odprowadzać spaliny z kotłów kondansacyjnych... Teraz jeszcze gdzieś wyczytalem że najlepiej żeby wiedzieć jaki kominek będzie bo od tego zależy dobór komina  :sad:  Więc siedzę i sudiuję ale kiedy będę mądry w tej kwestii? heh... Może ktoś mądrzejszy pomoże?

----------

